#ubuntuone 2009-11-09
<popey> if someone could look at bug 476229 at some point I'd appreciate it. U1 starts with a ! in the cloud, syncdaemon craps out and thus I cant sync my files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476229 in ubuntuone-client "apport triggered when clicking cloud icon (with (!) in it)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476229
<popey> might be same as 452831 but thats a private bug so i cant tell
<popey> bug 452831 that is for the bots benefit
<ubottu> Bug 452831 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/452831 is private
 * Chipaca looks
 * Chipaca walks slowly away from the bug
<Chipaca> verterok: I think that one's for you
 * Chipaca goes back to messing around with javascript
<popey> :)
<verterok> popey: hi, looks like your shares metadata is corrupted
 * verterok goes back to sleep
<platypuss72> is there an update for kubuntu 9.10 yet please ??
<platypuss72> or just install as 9.04 ??
 * popey wonders how one uncorrupts his shares metadata
<SteveA> hi robtaylor!
<robtaylor> hi SteveA :)
<robtaylor> wow, pretty busy channel here. nice.
<SteveA> rodrigo_, Chipaca, dobey: rob taylor runs the company codethink and they're involved in doing a lot of tracker upstream work
<dobey> yeah i know robtaylor
<SteveA> rodrigo_: you guys probably met at the gran canaria desktop summit
<robtaylor> rodrigo_, Chipaca, dobey: hey guys, good to see you again
<dobey> we've engaged in beer consumption together :)
<robtaylor> absolutely :)
<Chipaca> I don't think you meant me at gran canaria, as I wasn't there :) but hi!
<robtaylor> Chipaca: ah, nice to meet you.
<SteveA> rob's also interested in hooking couchdb into stuff
<robtaylor> yep, you guys might want to take a look at something Jc2k hacked up a while back - http://github.com/Jc2k/tracker-replicator
<robtaylor> its a start at making tracker a couchdb service, might be interesting moving forward
<dobey> robtaylor: so you can replicate the tracker db across the network? (to a couchdb, or another tracker instance?)
<robtaylor> dobey: well, that's the idea. its seriously incomplete at this point though.
<dobey> yeah it didn't look like much code when i clicked the link :)
<robtaylor> dobey: tbh, i don't think it takes much code ;)
<dobey> right. i guess probably a bit less than normal if it's in vala :)
<robtaylor> dobey: that should at least provide a couchdb service that's servcing up the contents of the local tracker 0.7 instance
<robtaylor> dobey: yeah vala rocks =)
<dobey> i still need to check it out... you know, in my copious spare time :)
 * robtaylor knows that feeling
<dobey> that thing which i'm sure i'll have a lot less of now
<robtaylor> ok, bbiab guys, got someone in for an interview..
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<rodrigo_> hey robtaylor!
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the desktop+ stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico_> yay, nice time to lose connection :-/
<rodrigo_> teknico_: you're in time to say me still :)
<teknico_> me
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico_> who's before me?
<CardinalFang> r
<rodrigo_> teknico_: me
<dobey> me
<statik> aquarius and urbanape are sprinting this week
<dobey> indeed
<CardinalFang> jblount, ?
<teknico_> shall we start?
<dobey> hmm
<vds> me
<Chipaca> me
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: go, go, go!
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, let's go.
<rodrigo_> • DONE: evo-couchdb bug fixing. Created tasks for contacts picker app in google spreadheet. Made note templates not show up in list of notes in web UI.
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Think about music
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next teknico
<teknico_> DONE: landed the fix for #475202; landed the fix for the web part of #423746; completed the contacts categories proposal; filed two bugs
<teknico_> TODO: fix IM address handling in the contacts web UI (#475224); publish and discuss the contacts categories proposal
<teknico_> BLOCK: none
<teknico_> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Sick day.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Tell HR about sick day.  Talk with statik about couchdb patches for Debian.  Make desktopcouch replication testable (ugh ugh ugh).
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nope.
<CardinalFang> dobey --
<dobey> ☺ DONE: "Holiday", mostly moved
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Perf review, Open Enrollment, Backport fixes to stable-1-0, Prepare an SRU, Finish NM bug work
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: you're up
<vds> DONE: some progress on  watchdaemon #472803, code review, discussed mobile sync
<vds> TODO: land my branch
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<Chipaca> DONE: planning, preparing for UDS. TODO: more of same. BLOCKHEAD: no
<CardinalFang> Okay, thanks. all.  EOM
<rodrigo_> robtaylor: I already talked with jc2k about his tracker-replicator, and last news was he was going to look at couchdb-glib to use it there, but seems he hasn't wrote any new code since we talked, so do you know anything more about where he's at?
<robtaylor> rodrigo_: well, unfortunately John's left codethink now for the wilds of Django.
<rodrigo_> robtaylor: ah
<rodrigo_> robtaylor: ok, I guess we can continue his work as soon as we settle down karmic bugs
<robtaylor> rodrigo_: that makes sense.
<rodrigo_> robtaylor: or is there someone from your team going to work on it?
<robtaylor> rodrigo_: There's noone working on it at the moment.
<rodrigo_> ok
<robtaylor> rodrigo_: I'll be pulling it onto labs.codethink.co.uk though, for safe keeping
<rodrigo_> yeah, just in case
<robtaylor> rodrigo_: so it now has a new home: https://labs.codethink.co.uk/ :)
<metropolis> Does ubuntuone provide an API that I can use for my own applications?
<CardinalFang> metropolis, what are you looking to do, more specifically?
<metropolis> CardinalFang: I'm trying to write a desktop app / web app that provides an electronic lab-notebook-type interface to users, and will sync across computers, and run largely in-browser.
<metropolis> CardinalFang: but i'm trying to do this for fun / yak-shaving, and thus want to create a resulting Free Software artifact that other people can run and use. But for that to happen, I need to figure out some way of _not_ having to personally pay for the hosting of the data.
<metropolis> I was sort of hoping that ubuntuone provided a "filesystem in the cloud" or whatever, such that I could just tell people "get your ubuntuone account, pay your $10, and you're good to go"
<CardinalFang> metropolis, Hrm.  Right.  Well, part of Ubuntu One is an installed couchdb instance.  You need HTTP basic auth password, but after that you can http PUT, POST, GET, DELETE json documents into it.  That is replicated also.  If most of what you're doing is in the browser, then HTTP is already there, and it's probably easier than writing to the filesystem.
<CardinalFang> Those documents are replicated to the cloud, and back down to all your accounts.
<metropolis> Okay, great. Does the UbuntuOne server provide a (non-local) couch instance I can talk to directly? from a machine without a desktopcouch install?
<CardinalFang> metropolis, This assumes your users are using Ubuntu -- that's where the couchdb instance is.  It is theoretically possible to talk to the cloud server directly, but it's a) harder, and b) not encouraged.
<metropolis> CardinalFang : okay, that's what I was looking for, thanks :)
<CardinalFang> metropolis, of local filesystem replication, yes, we publish everything one would need to know about building one's own client.
<CardinalFang> metropolis, so, two parts to U1 service:  1) disk replication --everyone knows about this.  It's OS agnostic.   2) JSON document replication.  Very cool, and easy, but requires Ubuntu (so far).
<metropolis> okay, excellent, that's what I needed to know
<metropolis> for me, the slight challenge with the "replication" metaphor is collaboration / sharing of documents across users
<CardinalFang> metropolis, Right.  You can also think of it as a file store.  You implement the getting/putting of a document on the network computer, and sharing of the document between accounts.  It need never touch the local disc.
<metropolis> CardinalFang: does this mean that, for example, I could put a single json document in and share it with my girlfriend, but only share that specific document?
<CardinalFang> metropolis, I think my use of "document" was confusing.  Mean (something like) a row in a database, not a file.  Those are not sharable (so far) between different accounts.  Files are, though!  You could put anything in a file, e.g., a JSON data structure, and share that, certainly.
<CardinalFang> metropolis, since you are interested in sharing between different people, forget all the JSON / HTTP talk above.  That isn't implemented yet, and it may not ever be.  Additionally, it requires both machines be using Ubuntu.
<CardinalFang> But, you can poke anything in a file, and push and pull that.
<metropolis> okay, great -- that's what i was looking for. thanks!
<mjpeck> hi i just wanted to know if anybody has addressed this yet
<mjpeck> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/631
<mjpeck> ok, so ubuntu one can't dynamically get updates. wow.
<mjpeck> so the workaround is to refresh your connection from the icon. okay.
<mjpeck> yuphttps://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/596
<mjpeck> oh, so the icon doesn't show unless there's activity.
<mjpeck> did anybody actually test ubuntu one, or what?
<mjpeck> this just seems poorly done. if i'm wrong, please flame with corrections
<jblount> mjpeck: Hi! We've had a dedicated base of beta testers since June or July, but we are still working on it.
<dobey> since before that
<dobey> we went public beta in may before karmic uds :)
<jblount> dobey: Right on, May is probably the best 'start date' for people using the file sharing stuff.
<dobey> yep
<mjpeck> is there a way to move files using the web interface?
<mjpeck> also is there a dev forum, i'm curious about why the client can't at the very least poll for updates.
<mjpeck> the way other services in gnome do, for instance. like update-manager.
<jblount> mjpeck: You can't move files around in the web ui (yet)
<jblount> dobey: Why don't we "poll for updates like update-manager" ?
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> the client maintains a persistent connection to the server
<dobey> it's supposed to just get a message telling it there are new files, and then update them
<dobey> or changes from another places, or whatever
<jblount> dobey: I htink mjpeck meant updates to the package so you didn't have to manually kill and restart the client when you upgrade stuff. (I could be wrong, of course)
<dobey> i don't know why it wouldn't be working. unless something's causing problems on the server (like perhaps 30K people uploading files all at the same time and whatnot)
<dobey> jblount: no he means changed files.
<dobey> update-manager already polls and would notify you of updates, so we wouldn't need to do anything for that :)
<jblount> Right on.
<mjpeck> yeah, i mean if i make changes on the web, my local client doesn't update. the FAQ says to reconnecnt
<mjpeck> actually i can't connect right now, still no idea why
<mjpeck> i have 3 karmic machines that i'd like to share files between this way
<mjpeck> it isn't putting a great image in my head when i think of "cloud computing"
<mjpeck> might be easier if i just had a cool rsync frontend
<mjpeck> there are a lot of people like me who, y'know, want to synchronize their porn collection across many computers
<mjpeck> we're definitely your best beta testers
<mjpeck> just a suggestion for the future
<CardinalFang> mjpeck, So, d-bey says it works right, the FAQ says "if you have problems, then try reconencting" and you can't connect at all.  It's safe to assume there's something else wrong.  Wait a while or file a useful bug.
<dobey> well uploading from the web doesn't notify connected clients currently, so you would need to reconnect, it seems.
<dobey> but i think uploading through the client will notify other connected clients (if you're syncing multiple machines)
<joshuahoover> dobey: i think the messaging is slow in general, so sync between clients is taking quite a while for most users
<dobey> well sync is taking a while
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73
<mjpeck> well it's open source, eh
<mjpeck> maybe i'll fix it
<nessita> ping
<jprock> Hello everyone
<joshuahoover> hi jprock
<joshuahoover> we can chat here :)
<jprock> okay fine
<jprock> :
<jprock> :P
<joshuahoover> jprock: bug 357395 is the one you want to subscribe to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357395 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client requires NetworkManager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357395
<jprock> Thanks.  Subscribed
<joshuahoover> you're welcome :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: i really wish i could understand why the heck that branch doesn't make it all just work on your test vm
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, i can try again if you tell me which files i need to swap out again
<dobey> joshuahoover: just do ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr && make
<dobey> joshuahoover: and then run the syncdaemon/client from the tree :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, i'm doing it on a test env. that's not setup with the dev env. at all
<dobey> that's fine
<dobey> apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, i had to start over with some environments here so give me a little bit to set this up...shouldn't take too long
<dobey> joshuahoover: no worries. it's getting close to time for me to call it a day anyway
<dobey> joshuahoover: "You've got 30 minutes." (TM)
<joshuahoover> dobey: got ya, i'm still doing it just to make sure
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh
<dobey> later!
<joshuahoover> later dobey
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
#ubuntuone 2009-11-10
<sandy|lurk> it's kind of frustrating how many U1 bugs are private
<sandy|lurk> I get google alerts about tomboy users having issues syncing, like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8277923
<sandy|lurk> and they file a launchpad bug to which I'd like to subscribe myself: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/479417
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<sandy|lurk> but then I don't have access
<sandy|lurk> this sort of thing has happened a few times
<sandy|lurk> is there a good reason for these bugs being private (security?), or is it just a default that could maybe be changed?
<RachaelB> too much to hope that anyone is around?
<RachaelB> oh well... n/m
<wgrant> I've had to reauthorise my laptop at least twice in the past week. Any ideas?
<spm> wgrant: fwiw, your best bet TZ wise is around our 7pm, or better still, 1st thing our morning. heh. from 6am on, if you're up that early. ;-)
<spm> asking as in. dur. one missed word....
<wgrant> Well, I don't particularly care. It's just vaguely annoying, giving that there's no way I'm going to actually use U1 at the moment.
<wgrant> s/giving/given/
<PRIDE> so....what is ubuntu one?
<spm> PRIDE: https://one.ubuntu.com/ front and centre.
<PRIDE> spm, can you share them with non linux users?
<spm> via the webui? should be.
<PRIDE> spm, whats a webui?
<spm> website. The WEB User Interface.
<PRIDE> spm...kkthx
<spm> https://one.ubuntu.com/features/#syncing-sharing
<kosmonaut_> a question here: I have uploaded my contacts via evolution into ubuntuone (everything is fine, i can see all of them). Now I have change some contacts in the couchdb localy (on my pc), how would I synchronize the changes, so that they are available in ubuntuone. (Sorry for my poor English)
<kosmonaut_> noone?
<strywgr> can i upload anything to ubuntuone from windows using another computer system and download it laters?
<verterok> strywgr: if you mean using the webui, yes
<skx> is there a howto somewhere or a tutorial on how to (securely) synchronize settings -- firefox bookmarks and passwords, pidgin, evolution, temrinal... -- between two Ubuntu computers over Ubuntu One?
<rodrigo_> skx: not that I know, but in theory you would just need o create links to the files you want to sync under ~/Ubuntu One
<skx> rodrigo_, I don't think that's a safe solution, two evolution instances fighting over their configuration files
<rodrigo_> skx: it's not a supported thing, so we haven't thought much about it
<skx> rodrigo_, also, ubuntu one offers no encryption except for transit
<skx> hm, ok, thanks
<rodrigo_> skx: for future versions, we should probably just have a config (gconf, etc) backends
<skx> can't wait :)
<rodrigo_> skx: if you're a coder, it shouldn't be hard at all
<rodrigo_> skx: oh, but you already have bookmarks syncing, have you tried bindwood?
<skx> rodrigo_, I was lurking around, that's why I came to ask
<rodrigo_> skx: for the rest, you'd need to wait a little bit
<skx> thanks again
<rodrigo_> skx: you're welcome
<rubbbens> Hello!
<rubbbens> I'm having some problem using UbuntuOne on a 9.04 descktop behind a company proxy.
<rubbbens> any suggestion?
<verterok> rubbbens: hi
<verterok> rubbbens: using the client behind a proxy isn't supported yet :(
<rubbbens> Hi verterok
<rubbbens> ohhh ok...
<rubbbens> I'll try at home
<rubbbens> thanks
<verterok> np
<rtagger> quick question - basically anything I put in local couchdb gets replicated to ubuntuone servers? I.e. i create new database, fill it with data and it goes to ubuntuone automatically?
<rodrigo_> rtagger: yes
<rtagger> rodrigo_, nice, thanks :)
<skx> hm, can you move the Ubuntu One folder? from ~/Ubuntu One to some other location?
<skx> I'll google it first ;)
<skx> symlink is the only option? hm, ok
<silwol> hello everybody
<skx> hello
<silwol> I don't know if any of the responsible people is reading, but if there are... are you planning to provide a subscription with more than 50g?
<jblount> silwol: There aren't any plans *right now* but we have talked about what it would take to expand the paid subscription.
<jblount> silwol: How much would you like?
<skx> yeah, one is a little behind the competition ;\
<skx> but it's much, much lighter than, say, dropbox
<silwol> For the moment, I would be happy with 100gb.
<silwol> my private family photos and short videos are about 60gb at the moment
<silwol> and I would love to sync them over ubuntu one
<jblount> silwol: That seems to be the amount most people start at. One of the ideas we've tossed around is doing something a little more ala carte, so that you could do as much as you would like in 50gb increments. We don't have any plans to implement, but thanks for sharing that data with us :)
<silwol> you're welcome. I will keep watching and using the service for my smaller files, and once there is an offer that fits for me, i'll rent it.
<statik> CardinalFang, thanks for the email to the erlang packaging list, i think you explained things better than I was able to
<CardinalFang> Thanks.  I hope it helps.
#ubuntuone 2009-11-11
<rachaelb> evening peeps
<kfizz> Anyone know if there's an API for UbuntuOne?
<psypher246> hi all I need some assistance with ubuntuone it;s just not working as expected i have logged bugs and read reads bug not getting anywhere
<Chipaca> psypher246: what part of ubuntuone is not working as expected?
<psypher246> i copy files to it and takes DAYS to upload
<psypher246> exceptionally slow
<psypher246> this this is megabytes and i hqave gigabytes to upload
<psypher246> I am going to be using jaunty for a hwile still and this ios the main machine i want to backup
<Chipaca> psypher246: it is actually advancing towards being synchronized?
<psypher246> i think so, little by little, but it would sometime sjut stall
<psypher246> and this is not network related
<psypher246> tried at home on 256kbps upload dsl line and at work on an international ISP's backbone
<Chipaca> no, if the issue is as you describe, it's probably at our end
<psypher246> if i can upload at 254 i am sortof expecting the service to allow me to do that
<Chipaca> I'm alerting the relevant people (but maybe they already know)
<psypher246> at irst i thought it was just ot syncing, but now i see it eventually syncs but just too slow to be useful
<psypher246> thanks
<Chipaca> psypher246: a question: is it bursty, in that you see an upload spike and then nothing for a long while, or is it just never uploading fast at all?
<psypher246> bit of both, bursts to 12kb/s but never higher
<psypher246> as as network test i can succesffully upload a large file to google docs at 2000KB/s
<Chipaca> wow :) ok
<psypher246> did the 14MB file in about 15seconds
<psypher246> in the last hour 40 mins u1 has only done 19mb
<Chipaca> psypher246: do you have a bug number handy?
<psypher246> k let me look,
<psypher246> 461004
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/461004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461004 in ubuntuone-client "Jaunty : UnbuntuOne doesn't sync" [Undecided,New]
<rtagger> psypher246, I guess this is because NetworkManager is not running, u1 currently depends on nm to be running and providing info about whether we are connected to the network or not
<psypher246> ok so not related then as that is not th eproblem i think
<rtagger> psypher246, yes, your problem does not seem to be related to the original one, since it "occasionally" does sync
<psypher246> ok so what info do you need?
<Chipaca> psypher246: hmm..
<Chipaca> psypher246: first, let's try something. In a terminal, do “killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug” (without the quotes)
<Chipaca> psypher246: and tell me when you've done that please :)
<rtagger> Don't see community face notification, so... I see Tomboy notes get synced to ubuntuone server directly. Why are they replicated back to my local couchdb instance?
<Chipaca> rtagger: question, where do you usually see community face notification?
<Chipaca> maybe I forgot to do something :)
<rtagger> Chipaca, it was in the room subject, as far as I remember... something like "Ping somebody" or Community "Face": somebody, and afterwards all the info about protocols etc.
<psypher246> k done
<Chipaca> rtagger: can you repeat your question to urbanape?
<Chipaca> psypher246: what's the last few lines of output? could you pastebin them?
<rtagger> urbanape,  I see Tomboy notes get synced to ubuntuone server directly. Why are they replicated back to my local couchdb instance? - I've read the e-mail from Elliot Murphy to the couchdb-dev list and it is done by design. Does it mean that Tomboy will ocassionally sync to local couchdb instead of remote server directly?
<Chipaca> urbanape: (that's something you can answer, right? or did I get mixed up?)
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315933/\
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/315933/
<Chipaca> psypher246: #449918
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping mattgriffin | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
<joshuahoover> rtagger: i think tomboy notes get synced back from the server couchdb to your local couchdb because replication works on an all or nothing basis...statik could answer better...the other devs who work on the couchdb replication are unavailable currently
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: I'm standing in for matt, as he is at a sprint
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ahhh
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: i'll change the topic to you then?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: yes please
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping Chipaca | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
<psypher246> Chipaca: according to that jpshua said there were server issues, but that was a month ago, is that still the issue?
<rtagger> joshuahoover, okay, then it means that no matter what I push to couchdb locally, it will all go to ubuntuone servers. So for example if trackerd starts using couchdb service then I'll have lots of metadata info from one computer on another one with no access to the underlying files :). It it couchdb limitation for sync-all-or-nothing or it is implemented this way for the time being? it
<Chipaca> psypher246: I think joshua was talking about other issues than the one that is making it slow for you right now
<Chipaca> psypher246: but what I mean is: devs are aware of slowness, please subscribe to this bug so you get updates as progress is made
<psypher246> ah ok
<psypher246> what does triaged mean?
<Chipaca> psypher246: you're doing nothing wrong, sorry it isn't working as well as you expect (or at all, in the "this is useful for me" sense of "work"). I don't expect a fix to this issue for another two weeks (or until november 23rd)
<Chipaca> psypher246: that it's been identified as a real issue and has been assigned to somebody to have it fixed
<Chipaca> psypher246: (just to be clear: that doesn't mean that I do expect a fix by that date)
<psypher246> does this bug affect all versions of the client of just the jaunty one?
<Chipaca> psypher246: the bug is on the server, so all clients
<Chipaca> psypher246: that is AFAIK, but I could be wrong
<Chipaca> psypher246: I assume that this is why the bug hasn't been moved to the server :)
<psypher246> ok cool, i will wait then, thanks
<urbanape> rtagger, Chipaca Not too sure. aquarius is the tomboy guy.
<Chipaca> urbanape: ... and he's in the sprint. Rats
<rtagger> urbanape, it's ok, this is by design, but I'm just curious about how many times my data is present over the network. The cloud concept is good, but my own computer turns into a cloud as well...
<Chipaca> rtagger: could you use the couch list to ask this? or the ubuntuone list if not :)
<joshuahoover> rtagger: we have plans to allow users to select which databases they want sync'd with the cloud
<rtagger> joshuahoover, that makes perfect sense.
<joshuahoover> rtagger: it's not ideal right now, we realize that...i'll make an FAQ about this since you're not the only who is going to have that question as couchdb gets used by more applications over time
<deadvirus> hey
<deadvirus> I've upload a file trough the web UI and my unbuntu one client does not download the file from the server to my computer...
<verterok> deadvirus: the notification of new files between webUI -> file sharing server isn't working ATM, reconnecting the client or using u1sdtool in the CLI should trigger the update
<verterok> s/update/download
<deadvirus> yeah, I've reconnected and it downloaded =)
<deadvirus> tks
<deadvirus> in u1sdtool, what does this does "-w, --wait            Wait until ubuntuone-syncdaemon reachs nirvana"?
<verterok> deadvirus: wait's until syncdaemon finish working, e.g: no more up/download
<deadvirus> oh ok
<deadvirus> how do I foce a sync?
<deadvirus> server->client sync
<verterok> deadvirus: u1sdtool --refresh /path/to/folder
<verterok> deadvirus: "only for folders"
<deadvirus> tks
<deadvirus> but /path/to/folder is a local path right?
<deadvirus> yes
<deadvirus> it works
<deadvirus> tks =)
<verterok> deadvirus: yes :)
<deadvirus> I must say that this is a really nice service
<deadvirus> Ubuntu just keeps suprising me =)
<verterok> good to hear that!
<verterok> :-D
<deadvirus> eheh
<rachaelb> hi all... any sign of a new client applet yet?
<deadvirus> oh one bug, if you do not refresh the ubuntu one web page for a while, and then do some action, you'll get an error...
<verterok> rachaelb: a new client applet?
 * verterok kicks his ISP
<rachaelb> lol... hi,.. yeah... one that actaully auto-connects
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the desktop+ stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.   Desktop+!
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> me
<teknico> ok, many people are on holiday, shall I start?
<teknico> (itching itching)
<CardinalFang> Yes, please do, teknico.
<teknico> DONE: published and discussed the contacts categories proposal; discussed #475224 again with rodrigo; participated in the desktop+ retrospective call; helped vds with twisted problems; done some reviews; planned new work on funambol phone sync with Chipaca and vds
<teknico> TODO: do more reviews; estimate work on funambol phone sync; fix IM address handling in the contacts web UI (#475224)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Retro meeting. Couchdb discussion with Debian. More work on tests.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish replication tests.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, please.
<rodrigo_> • DONE: evo-couchdb bug fixing. Face duty. Submitted latest evo-couchdb package to our beta PPA. Discussions with Nicola about web UI<->evolution field mappings
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Push evo-couchdb 
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next vds
<vds> DONE: figure out that the problems with my branch was not related to my code, retrospective call
<vds> TODO: understand how to go ahead with the watch daemon, start again mobile sync
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> and that's it I guess
<CardinalFang> Okay, if no further business, meeting ends.
<rtagger> Has anybody thought of standalone ubuntuone client that does not sync the folders locally, but instead provides access to the server-side directories?
<rtagger> I.e. I don't need the files at this computer, yet, I need full control over server view - upload, download, preview files, w/o actually having to download all my GBs of files.
<rtagger> This may be a gvfs-based ftp-like service that uses the same protocol web UI is using but w/o web-ui stuff.
<rtagger> So when I am on guest computer, I simply connect to the server with my credentials, copy-paste the files and disconnect. This approach may also be used for Windows clients, except that no gvfs/fuse seems to exist there.
<Finnish> How do I upload multiple files to ubuntu one at the same time
<Chipaca> Finnish: via the web, not possible right now
<Finnish> How?
<Chipaca> Finnish: if you use the desktop client, you can dump files in the Ubuntu One folder and they will eventually make it up
<Chipaca> Finnish: we're having some performance issues for some users, however
<Chipaca> Finnish: so it might take a while
<Chipaca> psypher246: for reference, I just uploaded a 3MB file maxing out my (puny, 256kbps) upload for about a minute
<Finnish> So when I go to web and login to ubuntu one, i can upload multiple files from there, at the same time?
<Finnish> It only says Upload a file, not files
<verterok> Finnish: ATM, you can upload only one file at a time from the webui
<Finnish> Ok, when and how is other ways possible?
<verterok> Finnish: using the desktop client you can upload multiple files
<Finnish> But where is that?
<verterok> Finnish: if you'r using karmic, it's available in Synaptic/Software center
<Finnish> Oh yes
<Finnish> Hmm, I have it?
<Finnish> Yes I have
<Finnish> But when I try to launch it, it asks me about startup and when to show it, when I click ok it appears nowhere
<verterok> Finnish: Application -> Internet -> Ubuntu One ?
<Finnish> Yes it's there, but it doesn't appear anywhere, it doesn't launch=
<Finnish> ?
<Chipaca> Finnish: In a terminal, do “killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug” (without the quotes)
<Chipaca> Finnish: and tell us what it says :)
<Finnish> http://pastebin.com/m26188be0
<Chipaca> Finnish: cool, leave that running for now
<Finnish> Ok
<Chipaca> Finnish: what happens if you start "ubuntuone-client-applet" manually in another terminal?
<Finnish> Ubuntu One client applet already running, quitting
<Chipaca> Ok, so it's just being difficult then
<Chipaca> Finnish: you have nothing in your "systray" that looks like a cloud?
<Finnish> Not at the moment, but in the upper bar I have the cloud
<Chipaca> Finnish: ah! there you go
<Chipaca> Finnish: click that, say "connect"
<Finnish> Got it!
<Chipaca> Finnish: now you drag things into ubuntu one, and they show up in the cloud
<Chipaca> Finnish: (some people are having performance issues, but it works fro me :) )
<Finnish> OK!!!
<Chipaca> Finnish: ...?
<Finnish> Yeah, it works now!
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<Chipaca> good :)
<webm0nk3y> #475738
<webm0nk3y> bug #475738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475738 in ubuntuone-client "capabilities mismatch is shown too many times" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475738
<sampattuzzi> are there plans or any ways currently of syncronising between local machines?
<verterok> sampattuzzi: I think there is a bug about lan sync
 * verterok try to find the bug
<rtagger> Guys, is it OK that "Desktop Couch user authentication" token gets /usr/bin/python2.6 as an allowed Application?
<rtagger> Basically this means that anything written in python can access my key to Desktop Couch... Looks like if I allowed bindwood to run (which runs couchdb_env.sh which in turn runs python interpreter)  then I allowed access to  get_oauth_tokens() to anything python...
<rtagger> ping Chipaca , just in case
<Chipaca> rtagger: pong
<rtagger> Chipaca, are you able to read channel log prior to my ping or it is better to copy/paste it again?
<Chipaca> rtagger: anything written in python and setting an appname of "desktop couch", i think it is, yes
<rtagger> Chipaca, erm, scaaary
<Chipaca> rtagger: anything python that called itself that and that has the right tokens
<Chipaca> rtagger: the tokens are what grants permission; the rest is more informational (so you know what it is)
<rtagger> Chipaca, since I did not set anything, just imported local_files from desktopcouch and here are all my tokens... Not that I currently know what to do with them, but I am on my way...
<sampattuzzi> verterok, there is something on the wiki about it.
<Chipaca> rtagger: that doesn't sound right, but there I defer to aquarius
<Chipaca> rtagger: ... who isn't in right now (at a sprint). Maybe the mailing list?
<rtagger> Chipaca, what's the best mailing list for this, I am subscribed to ubuntuone-users, but not much is going there
<Chipaca> rtagger: I think that is the place, as it's more specific to ubuntuone than to couch itself (and there is no list for desktopcouch, afaik)
<verterok> Chipaca, rtagger: I think there is a desktopcouch google group
<verterok> Chipaca, rtagger: http://groups.google.com/group/desktop-couchdb
<skx> what is this desktop couch? what can you use it for? is there a manual somewhere?
<rtagger> skx, it is all about couchdb and interaction with it. CouchDB is described here - http://couchdb.apache.org.
<skx> I am reading that, thank
<skx> s
<rtagger> I don't want to repeat the story, but... "Guys, this is really happening" - here's script, in python, that does not set application name, that was never authorized to access my desktopcouch login and password for basic auth... http://pastebin.com/f79b20cc6
<verterok> rtagger: is there a bug for this?
<rtagger> verterok, searching for one, does not look like it exists
<verterok> rtagger: please file one :)
<rtagger> verterok, and I am not sure what application requested access to basic auth for couchdb using python...
<rtagger> verterok, I clearly remember that "Application (/usr/bin/python2.6)" wanted to access my keyring, a week ago or so... Still, this is perfectly valid issue for bindwood startup script, so the first bug report will be created there :)
<verterok> rtagger: yesp bindwood uses desktopcouch :)
<verterok> *yeap
<CardinalFang> rtagger, "Application"?  What version of pkg "desktopcouch" do you have installed?
<rtagger> CardinalFang,   Installed: 0.5-0ubuntu1, I'm going to reinstall karmic from scratch and check with the latest software, with evolution, bindwood, tomboy syncing to find out what "Application" got granted with couchdb access
<rtagger> CardinalFang, I'm looking at bug#444022 and the comment from Zachery Bir stating that bindwood moved from getting secrets from gnome keyring to INI files reading, but it seems not to be released so far...
<rtagger> ubottu, #444022
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 444022
<rtagger> ubottu, bug #444022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444022 in bindwood "CouchDB prompting for username/password with Bindwood" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444022
<rtagger> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<CardinalFang> Bah.  Bots shouldn't use emoticons.
<CardinalFang> rtagger, It could be that, bindwood. accessing the keyring.  I don't know much about it.  If so, I'm surprised it is Python, though.
<CardinalFang> rtagger, desktopcouch would have a more descriptive name there, though, not "Application".
<rtagger> CardinalFang, the startup script for bindwood queries gnome keyring using python one-liner
<CardinalFang> Ah, bingo.
<CardinalFang> It's be another two statements to put a valid name there.  It's moot, since it doesn't use the keyring any more.
<CardinalFang> Okay, I was interested in what gave that bogus name.  Thanks.
<rtagger> CardinalFang, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/bindwood/trunk/annotate/head%3A/couchdb_env.sh
<rtagger> CardinalFang, wait, need to check what desktopcouch is doing there, again...
<oded> the ubuntu one dont connect
<oded> i need help please
<verterok> oded: could you pastebin the contents of...
<verterok> oded: later!
<ranjan> can any body can tell me how to delet file from ubuntu one
<ranjan> i tried to follow the wiki but i am not able to delet file ... pleaase help
<verterok> ranjan: using the webui?
<ranjan> from where i'll be going to get that ..
<verterok> ranjan: what wiki page are you looking at?
<ranjan> verterok :: i am looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/InstallSoftware
<ranjan> am i looking at wrong one
<verterok> ranjan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing
<ranjan> verterok :: i tried but i am not able to make delete to any of my files that i ahve updoded to ubuntu one
<verterok> ranjan: ok. did you used the desktop client or the web page to upload the files?
<ranjan> i used web page
<verterok> ranjan: and you'r trying to delete using the webpage too?
<ranjan> ya
<verterok> ranjan: looks like there are some images missing the tutorial..
<verterok> ranjan: if you click on the file, a "trash can" icon should appear in the lower right corner
<verterok> *lower right corner of the row
<ranjan> no difference let me restart the brouser  and chake it once more
<ranjan> no difference problem prevales
<ranjan> after restarting brouser too
<verterok> ranjan: http://imagebin.ca/view/02evnkKq.html
<skx> how to trigger synchronization manually?
<skx> or make it synchronize more often?
<verterok> skx: the syncdaemon upload new/changed files right away
<skx> I created a file in a shared folder, it has a tick but can't see it in the web interface
<skx> also, the person I share it with can't see it
<verterok> skx: do you have write permission on the share ?
<ranjan> there are no such icon on my ubuntu i am using ubuntu 9.04
<skx> shouldn't I? I set them manually
<skx> so I can't write to the same folder as someone else? ;\
<verterok> skx: oh, sorry. you shared a folder to someone, and dropped a file in it?
<skx> no, someone shared a folder with me
<skx> and I dropped a file there
<verterok> ranjan: what browser are you using?
<ranjan> firefox
<skx> yes, I didn't have permissions but I changed it, though it was a rough edge ;\
<verterok> skx: if the share is with read-only permissions you can't create new files :)
<verterok> skx: you need a share with read and write permissions to do that, changing the filesystem perms isn't enough ;)
<verterok> ranjan: that's weird, could you try to refresh the page, using: CTRL + F5
<skx> verterok, yeah, how do I check permissions and share status in Ubuntu one?
<ranjan> no change in situation
<verterok> skx: you can check that from the webui, or using a CLI tool
<skx> in webui where? for shares that are shared with me I meant, not for the shares I share
<verterok> ranjan: hmm, weird..this is the full screenshot of my files and the trash can icon appears there: http://imagebin.ca/view/Y-mMfGh.html, you should be able to see that :(
<verterok> skx: sorry, the webui changed recently :/
<verterok> skx: in a terminal session, execute: u1sdtool --list-shares
<skx> it lists only one share, so I assume the one shared with me and the rights are "view"
<skx> ok, thanks
<verterok> skx: if you use: --list-shared it will show your shred folders
<verterok> *shared
<skx> very nice, I'll man it next time ;)
<skx> thanks again
<verterok> np :)
<ranjan> mine is lokking as http://imagebin.ca/view/BHtiB2cK.html
<verterok> ranjan: do you have firebug or other extension like that?
<ranjan> no idea
<verterok> ranjan: ok, that's a no :)
<verterok> ranjan: this is weird, please could you file a bug and attach the screenshot?
<ranjan> ok
<verterok> ranjan: thanks!
<ranjan> thankyou verterok
<verterok> ranjan: file it under ubuntuone-servers project: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<evanescent> how come every time I reboot ubuntuone has me add a "new computer" to the list of machines even though it's the same computer
#ubuntuone 2009-11-12
<evanescent> UbuntuOne keeps asking me to add more and more computers, even though I'm only using just this one
<lamalex> ME TOO
<lamalex> pissing me off
<evanescent> how does one fix this problem?
<tritium> What on earth is going on with Ubuntu One today?
<evanescent> is this normal?
<verterok> evanescent, tritium, lamalex: we are having some issues with one of the servers
<evanescent> ok, so it will be resolved in time? its not a local issue?
<verterok> evanescent: right, we are working on this ATM :)
 * verterok apologize for the delay
<evanescent> np
<evanescent> thanks
<tritium> verterok: no apologies necessary.  Thank you!
<verterok> tritium: :)
<tritium> :)
<submain> i'm having problems changing my account settings in the client. Can anyone help?
<ranjan> hi all i want to know weather ubuntu one is supported with ubuntu 9.04 or not ..
<ranjan> ubuntu one client is not working on ubuntu 9.04
<tcole> I could be wrong, but I don't think it's supported on Hardy
<ranjan> and waht about jaunty
<ranjan> tcole :: and waht about jaunty...
<tcole> don't know offhand
<ranjan> about jaunty
<tcole> right
<tcole> intrepid and karmic are supported
<ranjan> ok ..
<ranjan> then i have to up date my system
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone know if there is an ETA at all when the ubuntu one servers are going to be fixed with regards to the horrendous speed issues? the bug was logged almost a month ago and there is no activity and the "commercial system" is completely unusable
<popey> broken image links on https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/ for example https://media.one.ubuntu.com/media/2021/img/install/gdebi.png
<LiCeT> hi all
<LiCeT> how can i force my ubuntuone to sync?
<psypher246> hi
<psypher246> yes i think u can
<psypher246> i saw someone as k that yesterday
<psypher246> hold on
<LiCeT> thx
<psypher246>  u1sdtool --help
<psypher246> --refresh=PATH         request a refresh of PATH
<psypher246> udsdtool --refresh=/path to sync
<psypher246> not that it helps fanyway, u1 servers seems broken now for ages, can't upload faster than 0-12KB/s
<psypher246> there is a bug for it, hope it gets sorted asap
<LiCeT> my filed dont get synced/updated
<LiCeT> strange
<psypher246> yeah at 1sdt i thought so too, but it was that it was just SOOO SLOOOOW that it seemed like it wasn't syncing
<LiCeT> O.o
<psypher246> at the moment it's a kind of leave and forget it service, dump the files in  and like a week later it shold be synced
<LiCeT> lol
<psypher246> :)
<LiCeT> not good to work with :p
<psypher246> I KNOW!
<psypher246> what ubuntu u on?
<LiCeT> 9.10
<psypher246> i'm on 9.04, same issue on my 9.10 PC as well
<psypher246> to see if anything is happening i do the following
<psypher246> open terminator
<LiCeT> on monday it was working fine for a few hours
<LiCeT> but now :/
<psypher246> split screen in half horizontally
<psypher246> split top screen in half vertically
<psypher246> launch sudo nethogs in the one window, top left
<psypher246> launch sudo nethogs in the top right window
<psypher246> press m twice to see kb/s view
<psypher246> oh and press m one in top left window to see MB downloaded
<LiCeT> lol
<LiCeT> na...not so much time
<psypher246> then in the bottom window i do watch "u1sdtool --current-transfers"
<psypher246> then i can see, the pythin process upload at what speed, how much it has doen and what it's doing according to u1sdtool
<psypher246> 30mb take an hour
<psypher246> :(
<psypher246> dropbox takes like a minute to do same amount
<LiCeT> well..i have a few kb files
<LiCeT> in ubuntu one folder they are checked
<psypher246> see i just started using it since karmic came out, and it's hasn;t worked at all
<LiCeT> but they dont get updated/synced
<Chipaca> psypher246: I don't know if you saw my comments yesterday: I copied a folder of oggs into Ubuntu One, and it uploaded at a constant 30kB/s (with 1-2 second gaps between each ogg) until it was done
<psypher246> dont know the point of the check, it checks the file immediatly
<psypher246> Chipaca: no i didn't
<LiCeT> tell us how Chipaca :D
<psypher246> then what is the problem
<Chipaca> psypher246: I suspect the issue you are seeing is because you have a lot of small files
<psypher246> i 30mb file is not a small file
<Chipaca> and that gap between files is killing you
<Chipaca> psypher246: ah, hmm
<psypher246> nope
<psypher246> not it
<psypher246> currently doing a 90mb file, same issues
<LiCeT> Chipaca, my files are marked as updated/synced
<Chipaca> psypher246: ok, so I don't know why you're getting that. I didn't do anything special (and 30kB/s is my maxed out uplink)
<LiCeT> but they dont exist in web
<Chipaca> LiCeT: that's something else
<psypher246> and copied all the files in my non-updated u1 folder to drop box folder, did 400mb in less than 10 mins
<LiCeT> k
<LiCeT> i supposed that
<Chipaca> yes, dropbox is awesome, we have so long a road until we get there
<Chipaca> but we will :)
<psypher246> i put all this in the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/461963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461963 in ubuntuone-client "Slow upload syncing from client" [High,In progress]
<LiCeT> do you have any idea about my problem Chipaca ?
<Chipaca> LiCeT: so, things first: in a terminal, do “killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug” (without the quotes)
<psypher246> Chipaca: no offence, then there shouldn't be a commercial component to this, especially if it's still beta
<Chipaca> LiCeT: and please pastebin the last screenful of that
<psypher246> I don't mind paying, supporting canonical with pleasure, but I really really jhope this is sorted very soon
<LiCeT> k
<LiCeT> give a min :)
<LiCeT> thx
<LiCeT> it stops without ending?!?
<psypher246> Chipaca: i know there is a bug for this, but are they aware of the severity of this bug and is it possible to see how many people are affected?
<Chipaca> psypher246: by "they" you mean "you (plural)"
<Chipaca> psypher246: :)
<Chipaca> LiCeT: yes, it never ends. I mean it doesn't end until you stop it.
<Chipaca> LiCeT: don't stop it, just pastebin the output
<psypher246> i guess, :)
<LiCeT> k thats what i mean :)
<Chipaca> psypher246: are _all_ your files 30M? wasn't it you that had your .mozilla and source trees with .c files in them etc?
<LiCeT> Chipaca, http://pastebin.com/d247e1d0a
<psypher246> it's all random stuff, essencially want to backup my whole home folder
<psypher246> and at this time the files int ehre are all random sizes and file types
<Chipaca> psypher246: ok. Can you identify one file that is large (lots of megs) and not uploaded yet?
<Chipaca> LiCeT: in the panel at the top of the screen, you have the image of a cloud?
<LiCeT> erm...no
<psypher246> Chipaca: k got one 143mb file
<Chipaca> LiCeT: do you have a systray?
<LiCeT> i stopped after the pasting
<Chipaca> psypher246: do you have u1sdtool?
<psypher246> yes
<Chipaca> LiCeT: ok, in the terminal once more, can you do "ubuntuone-client-applet"?
<Chipaca> psypher246: please do u1sdtool --info=/the/full/path/to/that/file
<LiCeT> jup
<LiCeT> started
<Chipaca> LiCeT: now you have a cloud somewhere in your panel?
<LiCeT> for a few sec. a msg saying "updating"
<LiCeT> and the symbol in systray
<Chipaca> LiCeT: heh, ok, there you go then
<Chipaca> LiCeT: if the cloud applet isn't started automatically, you can find it under applications -> internet -> ubuntu one
<LiCeT> yeah...but it doesnt update
<LiCeT> it says "updating"
<LiCeT> but there is never a update :/
<LiCeT> even if in the ubuntu one folder the files are all marked as synced/updated
<LiCeT> maybe i'll try to delete all and put in again...what you think about it
<LiCeT> ?
<Chipaca> LiCeT: ok, hold on then
<Chipaca> LiCeT: now, again, in a terminal, kill and start the syncdaemon in debug, and show me the last page of output
<psypher246> Chipaca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/316930/
<Chipaca> psypher246: do you have d-feet installed?
<psypher246> Chipaca: no what is that?
<Chipaca> psypher246: a d-bus debugger. Please install it, we're going to be talking dirty with the syncdaemon (over dbus)
<Chipaca> psypher246: (because when d-bus is broken, you use d-feet, get it?)
<LiCeT> http://pastebin.com/m32c9aa6e
<psypher246> k done
<Chipaca> psypher246: ok, run d-feet
<Chipaca> LiCeT: ok, click the cloud, does it say "connect"?
<psypher246> Chipaca: k
<LiCeT> yes
<Chipaca> psypher246: connect to the session bus (this might happen automatically, otherwise, it's clicking the 'plug' thing)
<Chipaca> LiCeT: click it
<LiCeT> k
<psypher246> buss address?
<LiCeT> it disconnect automatically after clicking "connect"
<Chipaca> psypher246: ah! forget that
<Chipaca> psypher246: file -> connect to session bus
<Chipaca> psypher246: sorry for misleading you :)
<psypher246> ok
<Chipaca> LiCeT: ok, please pastebin
<LiCeT> have seen something interesting i think
<LiCeT> in debug
<LiCeT> http://pastebin.com/d79b50974
<LiCeT> seems an python problem?!?!
<Chipaca> psypher246: then, click on "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon", and navigate to /status Methods, double click "schedule_next"
<Chipaca> LiCeT: yes, it is. Can you update and upgrade your packages (or at least ubuntuone-client and family)?
<LiCeT> i made an system update this mornig
<LiCeT> it is all up to date
<Chipaca> LiCeT: hm, strange. Ok.
<LiCeT> how do it with ubuntuone-client?
<Chipaca> verterok: ping
<verterok> Chipaca: pong
<psypher246> Chipaca: don't have schedule_next in that screen
<psypher246> oh wait
<Chipaca> verterok: http://pastebin.com/d79b50974
<Chipaca> verterok: that's LiCeT's issue, he's updated/upgraded this morning and getting that
<psypher246> Chipaca: do i look under com.ubuntuone.syncdaemon.statsu or syncdaemon or introspectable?
<LiCeT> installing ubuntuone-clinet-tools now
<Chipaca> psypher246: ah! com.u1.sd.status
<verterok> LiCeT: hi, could you pastebin the contens of ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<LiCeT> yup
<psypher246> Chipaca: k
<LiCeT> verterok, http://pastebin.com/d5855ddf
<LiCeT> installed ubuntone-client-tools now...may i have to relogin?
<verterok> LiCeT: nope
<LiCeT> k :)
<verterok> LiCeT: are you using the karmic or ppa packages?
<LiCeT> karmic i think
<LiCeT> was installed when installing karmic
<LiCeT> just the "original" one
<verterok> LiCeT: ok
<verterok> LiCeT: you'r hitting a known bug, already fixed in trunk
<verterok> LiCeT: removing ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf should fix it
<LiCeT> removing the entire file?
<LiCeT> or just the content?
<Chipaca> psypher246: found it?
<psypher246> yup7
<verterok> LiCeT: the issue is with the preference app and syncdaemon settings, when you enable bandwidth throttling and leave the default values
<psypher246> open
<verterok> LiCeT: removing the while file it's ok
<Chipaca> psypher246: ok, put «'', 'eb624d5b-5bf9-4c5a-b98d-8e8150cf84e6'»
<psypher246> including  the <<
<psypher246> >>
<LiCeT> and just restart the applet verterok ?
<verterok> LiCeT: yes, and syncdaemon too. to make your it's off: u1sdtool --quit :)
<Chipaca> psypher246: nope
<psypher246> so just '', 'eb624d5b-5bf9-4c5a-b98d-8e8150cf84e6'
<psypher246> in the parameters box
<Chipaca> psypher246: yes, and click 'execute'
<psypher246> This method did not return anything
<Chipaca> psypher246: good
<verterok> Chipaca: I should add that to u1sdtool ;)
<psypher246> oh ok
<Chipaca> verterok: the rescheduling?
<verterok> Chipaca: yeap
<Chipaca> verterok: that, and the 'waiting_content', would be nice :)
<verterok> Chipaca: and listing the queue
<verterok> Chipaca: yeap :)
<Chipaca> psypher246: are you monitoring your bandwidth usage?
<psypher246> Chipaca: constantly
<Chipaca> psypher246: good :) can you execute "waiting_content" (just below schedule_next)?
<psypher246> also paste that line and go execute?
<Chipaca> psypher246: no, just execute, no parameters
<psypher246> k
<LiCeT> still no difference :(
<verterok> LiCeT: same error?
<LiCeT> jup
<LiCeT> no updates
<verterok> LiCeT: check if  you still have ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf?
<LiCeT> there is a new one
<LiCeT> lol
<LiCeT> ah...yeah
<LiCeT> with new values i changed
<LiCeT> there are a lot of push events in debug but no updated
<LiCeT> k...something working now
<psypher246> Chipaca: so what now?
<Chipaca> psypher246: what did that waiting_content execution return? also, did you not see a spike in your upload?
<psypher246> Chipaca: nope not a blip:
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/316952/
<psypher246> still on 80mb of that 90 mb upload which started 2 hrs ago
<Chipaca> psypher246: and you're currently connected?
<psypher246> yup
<psypher246> Current uploads:
<psypher246>   path: /home/ruald/Ubuntu One/ruald/Backup/HoN/game/textures.s2z
<psypher246>     deflated size: 95073070
<psypher246>     bytes written: 79522684
<psypher246> Current downloads: 0
<Chipaca> psypher246: sucks! :(
<LiCeT> verterok, seems to working now :)
<LiCeT> thx m8
<verterok> LiCeT: cool! :)
<LiCeT> thx a lot
<psypher246> LiCeT: curious at what speed is it uploading?
<LiCeT> always :D
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping jblount | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
<LiCeT>     deflated size: 1084498
<LiCeT>     bytes written: 717596
<psypher246> ok so as bad as me :)
<LiCeT> :(
<LiCeT> its not so important to me...i just have small files
<psypher246> LiCeT: how fast is yr internet link?
<LiCeT> 6000kb/s
<psypher246> no offence, but BASTARD!
<psypher246> anyway so i am not the only one with slow speeds
<LiCeT> lol
<LiCeT> remember its a free service psypher246
<psypher246> i'm sitting on the fastest ISP backbone in my country and can only get 304MB/s down and 2000KB up
<psypher246> yeas sure if u took the 2GB option I am paying for 50GB
<LiCeT> ah..ok
<psypher246> eitherway even using 2GB, it would take 66hours to upload all of tha
<psypher246> t
<LiCeT> as i said...not important for me
<jblount> psypher246: Hi! This slowness is really crappy. I'm not sure why it's happening either, but I'll see if I can't gather some data about it today.
<urbanape> morning, everyone
<psypher246> :) after noon
<jblount> urbanape: yo
<urbanape> morning % localtime
<urbanape> brb
<psypher246> lol i know
<psypher246> LiCeT: course I also want to help make u1 friggin awesome, so getting to work on par with dropbox is a good mission
<LiCeT> :)
 * rtagger is testing overhead for empathy logs in couchdb...
<jblount> rtagger: Neat!
<rtagger> jblount, so far, only basic info, the message itself+some technical info, no date, etc. I just want to see how much MBs the data will take :)
<jblount> rtagger: Very interesting. I know CardinalFang was working on getting gwibber to use couchdb a while back
<CardinalFang> Yeah, I added some code but it's not good enough yet and is commented out in our package.
<rtagger> jblount, I'm not a dbus-enabled guy yet, so I'm still learning how to tie that up. gwibber may be more suitable since it does not need to handle single letters or ":)" with 200+ bytes of overhead
<jblount> heh
<jblount> CardinalFang: dobey jblount rodrigo_ teknico vds
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> The drill, you know it. "me" gets you in the meeting, then you paste DONE / TODO / BLOCKED
<vds> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<jblount> dobey: ?
<jblount> vds: When you are ready.
<dobey> me
<vds> DONE: Estimates and mobile sync restart
<vds> TODO: more estimates
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> rodrigo_: go!  :)
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Submitted fixes for marking records as deleted instead of deleting them. Fixed missing postal addresses when saving contacts in evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Push evo-couchdb 
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: teknico
<teknico> DONE: did more reviews; estimated the new work on funambol phone sync with vds
<teknico> TODO: restart work on funambol phone sync; fix IM address handling in the contacts web UI (#475224)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: More work on replication.  Finished most of test infrastructure.  Having to refactor a bit.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Refactor.  Help convince Debian that package split of couchdb is smart.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.  Still miserable with allergies/cold.
<CardinalFang> jblount, vamanos
<jblount> DONE: National Holiday
<jblount> TODO: FACE duty
<jblount> BLOCKED: lots of interesting things to work on, all at the same time
<jblount> dobey: GOOGOGOG
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Perf review work, US Holiday
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Open Enrollment, Lucid work estimates, Finish NM bug work, Backport fixes to stable-1-0, Prepare an SRU
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<jblount> I think that's EOM, well done everyone!
<psypher246> Chipaca: ah u back, anything else i can try?
<Chipaca> psypher246: back, but only to say I'm without internet for a while
<psypher246> Chipaca:
<psypher246> Chipaca: lol ok no worries
<Chipaca> this is me going out over GPRS (pay-by-the-bit), which isn't going to last long
<jblount> psypher246: The speed issue is a known problem that we don't have a fix for (yet)
<psypher246> ok cool i will wait, will this bug be updated when fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/467137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 467137 in ubuntuone-client "upload failed (dup-of: 461963)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461963 in ubuntuone-client "Slow upload syncing from client" [High,In progress]
<psypher246> or there possible another?
<jblount> Yeah, I'll make sure 461963 gets updated, so subscribe to that one if you want updates
<rtagger> btw, this is off-topic, but.. how can I remove the database from desktopcouch so it does not get downloaded from u1? Looks like 'delete database' does not propagate via replication...
<psypher246> already deon, thanks
<Chipaca> jblount: I think psypher246 isn't the usual speed issue, but I might be wrong
<Chipaca> psypher246: please explain about the 90MB file sitting not uploading for a long time, in the bug
<psypher246> well it does upload
<psypher246> just at like 5KB/s avg
<psypher246> that file is donwe now, the one we were trying to force with d-feet is queed now, but it was next in line anyway
<Chipaca> ok, bbl, with the internets
<Chipaca> psypher246: exactly, all that, in the bug please
<psypher246> will do sorry it's actually this bug:
<Chipaca> psypher246: what we did with d-feet was put it at the head of the queue, yes
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/461963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461963 in ubuntuone-client "Slow upload syncing from client" [High,In progress]
<Chipaca> ok, BBL
<miha> i wonder.. how free is this ubuntuone. and where is api?
<CardinalFang> miha, you have access to the source code of everything on your computer.  The API docs...  those are somewhere online.  Where are those.  jblount, are you Face today?
<jblount> CardinalFang: Indeed, as pointed out in the topic :)
<jblount> Sadly, I am unfamiliar with the api you speak of.
<CardinalFang> jblount, sorry, didn't see the timestamp on it.  Binging "Ubuntu One API" doesn't get me docs about how to write a client for (e.g. OS X or my phone).  I think that's the kind of doc miha wants.
<CardinalFang> statik, u1 api docs?
<miha> i thought i'd check if i can (ab)use storage space :)
<jblount> CardinalFang: You really are going to have to stop saying "binging" if we are going to have any sort of conversation for longer than a few seconds. I just recovered from laughing.
<miha> is this a http protocol? or what?
<verterok> CardinalFang: lp:storageprotocol
<verterok> miha: the transport used is http(s), and the protocol defined usin google protocol buffers
<verterok> *using
<miha> verterok ok so i could use jakarta httpclient to use it from java?
<CardinalFang> Ah,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<verterok> miha: hmm, I think so, but you'll need to compile the protocol buffer to java, as the current one is python :)
<verterok> miha: using the java protocol buffer compiler, that's it
<miha> i see
<miha> just a side thought, license allows windows clients? ;)
<CardinalFang> Sure.  They're welcome, in fact.
<CardinalFang> jython to the rescue!
<verterok> CardinalFang: jython?
<jblount> miha: I'm offering cookies in exchange for a windows client.
<verterok> CardinalFang: we need twisted-jython ;)
<miha> well perhaps one could wrap java JNI around phyton stuff?
<miha> hehe
<miha> jogl does it great for opengl
<CardinalFang> jython makes python code into JRE bytecode.
<CardinalFang> You can call both directions.
<verterok> CardinalFang: jython to use the protocol?
<CardinalFang> jython(protobuffer) -> .java files.
<CardinalFang> or .jar.
<verterok> CardinalFang: no need for that, protobuf-java-compiler -> java files ;)
<CardinalFang> I have not tested this.  I give it a 80% chance of working.
<CardinalFang> Excellent.
<CardinalFang> AFK.
<ranjan> can any body can tall me how to resolve compabilities mismatch with server issue
<joshuahoover> hi ranjan
<joshuahoover> ranjan: you'll need to get the latest updates and then restart the ubuntu one client
<ranjan> ok thanks
 * jblount goes for lunch. To the kitchen. A few feet away.
<statik> CardinalFang, we have no docs and aquarius is going to make some one day soon
<CardinalFang> k thx
 * rtagger feels guilty for programming unknown thing in unknown language using unknown technology:)... The hacked-up-quickly-empathy-logging seems to work fine (No clients were harmed during production, and by "hacked" I mean REALLY hacked).
<rtagger> issues so far: 1. need to learn python. 2. need to learn dbus a little bit more, 3. couchdb needs compacting pretty badly - 2.3Mb for 400 lines of chat messages.
<rtagger> 4. need to find out how to program the viewer. 5. logging is not "pluggable" in empathy since it is hardcoded inside not as dbus service.
<rtagger> so far this is a standalone script that listens to MessageSent, MessageReceived and NewChannels signals from dbus, does some internal magic to find out from/to and dumps everything to couchdb.
#ubuntuone 2009-11-13
<Digit0> hello
<Digit0> My ubuntu One doesn't seem to work
<Boohbah> is this a canonical product?
<Digit0> I put files in the folder
<Digit0> but they don't appear on the web
<Digit0> Hello ??
<fummy> Heyho, just wanted to ask if there is a way to make my documents folder the default syncing folder?
<rtagger> fummy, not at the moment
<fummy> damn, thanks anyway
<rtagger> fummy, such possibility is being evaluated at the moment, but currently only ~/Ubuntu One folder get synced
<tiz> Can't you remove the documents folder and link it to ~/Ubuntu One?
<fummy> ill give it a try
<fummy> to easy :)
<fummy> thanks alot
<tiz> NPs.
<fummy> cya
<CardinalFang> Moin.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ping rmcbride | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<Chipaca_> me
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> vds, urbanape?
<vds> me
<Chipaca_> teknico?
<CardinalFang> Maybe u will catch up.  teknico, start 'er up.
<teknico> shall I go?
<teknico> DONE: planned the new work on funambol phone sync with Chipaca and vds; defined personal and national holidays for the next two months in canonicaladmin.com; started investigating SMS integration for phone sync with vds (story-0015, #399646)
<teknico> TODO: continue SMS integration for phone sync (story-0015, #399646)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<Chipaca_> ah, teknico was first :)
<CardinalFang> DONE: desktopcouch execution context added as parameters (three days of work), so complex testing will be possible soon.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Figure out Bug#481806, processing files exist.  Refactor replication and add testing.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> jblount, catch!
<jblount> DONE: FACE duty!
<jblount> TODO: Review day, sort missing images in 9.04 install instructions, sort through recentish bugs to figure out what branches I can get done the week before UDS is over, figure out what I want to do for the next 6 months
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> Chipaca_: you!
<Chipaca_> DONE: started people working on neglected aspects of u1. finally getting enough estimates to do some planning (still missing some from dobey, urbanape). Finally got my eyes on the U1 client app spec.
<Chipaca_> TODO: hunt down the "indicator-applet-session" api. take the afternoon off to spend with my family, pack, and rest before my trip.
<Chipaca_> BLOCKED: negative
<Chipaca_> NEXT: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More evo-couchdb bug fixing. Started looking at unterminated strings problem in notes API
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Push evo-couchdb 
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: vds
<vds> DONE: Exploring full sms integration with teknico #399646
<vds> TODO: code review
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds>  
<vds> I guess urbanape can report when is back...
<CardinalFang> Thanks, all.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Thanks
<Chipaca_> CardinalFang: yes, thanks
<urbanape> me: DONE: Sprinting, made some good progress on the U1 web UI and got us on latest Lazr-JS and YUI 3.0.0 final, TODO: More sprinting, get our buildout composing lazr-js rather than having it inline in the source, BLOCK: None
<urbanape> soz, folks
<jblount> urbanape: No worries, statik says sprinting gets you out of stand ups :)
<urbanape> don't mind poking back in. that's the magic of this here innertubes
<krisives> Hi all, I just started syncing my notes with Tomboy, and I wanted to know: is there any way to share notes with others?
<krisives> Mainly I have a notebook I would like to make "public"
<jblount> krisives: Not yet, but we've been thinking about it. Would you mind describing how you would like to use a feature like this?
<krisives> Sure. I originally just went to link someone to my notebook like this:
<krisives> https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/edit/62f624ef-1bf9-4f8c-bd1f-8b82e59564f7
<krisives> But of course they couldn't view it
<jblount> Interesting. Thanks for the details!
<krisives> I like what is coming out of UbuntuOne so far, but I would love to get involved with the front-end part of it. I've been making rich applications using YUI for a while now, and I think it could be pretty neat
<krisives> Is there an API ?
<jblount> krisives: There is an API for the storage protocol, I don't think we've got anything public that you can use (like json or whatevs) yet.
<krisives> I have a Rhythmbox plugin I have been working on for a while that lets users create a transparent layer of re-tagging their files, so they don't have to actually modify their ID3 tags or anything, and I would love to use UbuntuOne for that
<jblount> krisives: That's really interesting. Are you thinking of storing in the users desktopcouch so they could have it available on other machines / on the web?
<krisives> Well, the trick with this plugin / source that I made is that it's actually Open Source and Free
<krisives> The audio indexing algorithm isn't on some third party private server
<krisives> It runs on your desktop
<jblount> krisives: Sure, what I meant to say was "How would using would you be using Ubuntu One"
<krisives> What I'm mainly looking to store is tagging and meta information about media files
<krisives> I'm not interested in storing any binary data, like media files/content
<joshuahoover> krisives: you'll likely be interested in desktop couch
<joshuahoover> krisives: examples of how we're using it can be found in tomboy notes, evolution contacts, and firefox bookmarks
<krisives> Is that by using ~/UbuntuOne?
<krisives> Here is an example of how my plugin works btw
<krisives> If you had the plugin enabled and went to change some tagging information it would store the new tagging information in the cloud/database instead of modifying the ID3 tags at all
<krisives> The goal here is so that you can acquire music from any sources and keep them rather unorganized, but still have a tagged collection.
<verterok> krisives: no, ~/Ubuntu One is used by file sharing only, desktopcouch uses couchdb to store structured documents
<krisives> I think I've heard of couchdb, isn't that Berkley ?
<verterok> krisives: so, as joshuahoover pointed out, desktopcouch fits for your usecase
<krisives> Sorry, I get it
<verterok> krisives: no, http://couchdb.apache.org/
<krisives> verterok: ty
<krisives> Are there Python bindings for desktop couch ?
<verterok> krisives: yeas, https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch
<krisives> Thanks
<verterok> https://launchpad.net/desktopcouch
<verterok> y'r welcome :)
<krisives> Are there docs ?
<verterok> krisives: what kind of docs?
<krisives> Python docs for it's "API"
<verterok> krisives: good question, I don't know...
<verterok> joshuahoover: ^ ?
<krisives> I'll branch it and check it out
<krisives> pydoc desktopcouch gives me some stuff
<joshuahoover> krisives: we're working on it...we spent most of our time prepping things for release and had to neglect the developer support side of things...now we're going to focus on building out things like the docs, how-to's, good examples, etc....i'm putting together a wiki page today with what we have so far...it'll be at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Developers
<krisives> I have been documenting Compiz for the last few weeks, if you guys want help with docs I'd love to help out :)
<krisives> I'd rather look at Python code than C++ (Compiz switched to C++ from C thankfully recently)
<jblount> krisives: That sounds great, it's something we could really use help with right now.
<krisives> Do you guys use LP primarily?
<krisives> Compiz uses git :(
<krisives> Everytime I complain I get sent to: http://whygitisbetterthanx.com/
<jblount> krisives: Yeah, LP and bzr and awesome.
<krisives> So if I branch the desktopcouch code as I decipher it and doc it we can handle a merge ok later ?
<jblount> Yeah, we use LP's review process, shouldn't be a problem.
 * krisives praises LP
<krisives> I'm working on a plugin system based on Bazaar right now ;)
<krisives> For a web application kinda like how WordPress does it
<krisives> Also seems nobody has decent PHP bindings for Bazaar, so I'm making those too :(
 * jblount is pretty sure most of the LP hackers avoid PHP at most costs
<verterok> krisives: the only thing I know about PHP <-> bzr is xmloutput
<krisives> I've just been making bindings that talk to `bzr` using stuff like `bzr log`, etc.
<feutete_> hello--my u1 client is configured to connect automatically on start, but it doesn't seem to do so--the menubar icon shows a red X unless I click it and choose Connect
<feutete_> if I update a file in the Ubuntu One directory, I get a notification saying u1 is updating my files, but it doesn't actually make it onto the server, as seen thru the web UI
<feutete_> what do I have to do to get it to actually connect at startup?
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: around? ^^
<joshuahoover> feutete_: so, if you choose connect, it connects?
<joshuahoover> krisives: that's cool that you're doing php bindings for bzr...should be useful to quite a few people
<feutete_> joshuahoover: yup
<feutete_> joshuahoover: I just connected it, and am watching to see if it pushes the new files to the server
<joshuahoover> feutete_: ok, can you post what is in your ~/.config/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-client.conf file?
<joshuahoover> feutete_: also, if you have a ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file, please post that as well
<joshuahoover> feutete_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<feutete_> joshuahoover: I'll get those shortly. FYI, it did push the new files to the server
<joshuahoover> feutete_: that's good :) i'd like to get to the bottom of why some people are having problems with ubuntu one client not connecting automatically
<feutete_> joshuahoover: here is the ubuntuone-client.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317962/
<feutete_> joshuahoover: there is no syncdaemon.conf
<joshuahoover> feutete_: ok, hmmm....very strange...the config file is correct...i thought maybe it wouldn't be for some reason
<joshuahoover> feutete_: have you restarted the client since setting it to connect automatically?
<feutete_> joshuahoover: yeah, and I also see "Connect on start: Automatically" in the U1 client preferences
<feutete_> joshuahoover: yes the prefs have been set to connect automatically for several days now, and i have the same problem every time I restart my machine
<feutete_> it never seems to connect automatically
<joshuahoover> feutete_: ok, hmmm...
<joshuahoover> feutete_: i've never been able to reproduce this problem but i know several users have reported it
<joshuahoover> feutete_: i'm curious what would happen if you set it to remember last...also, if you quit the client now and start it back up, will it connect automatically?
<feutete_> joshuahoover: I wondered about remember last, too. I'll give that a try. Let me check about quitting and restarting the client
<joshuahoover> feutete_: thanks!
<feutete_> joshuahoover: it looks like if I quit and restart the client, it automatically connects and pushes any updates. So, it appears that the problem is generally on boot
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: Hi!
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: hi! :)
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: I see you were able to help feutete_. Thanks
<joshuahoover> feutete_: ok, that's good to know! i suspected that...are you on a wireless network?
 * rmcbride is back in teh house for the time being
<feutete_> joshuahoover: Currently, I'm on a wired, but I have seen the behavior in both situations
<joshuahoover> feutete_: ok
<joshuahoover> rmcbride...this is the mysterious "set to auto connect but doesn't auto connect on boot" issue
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: Seems like some kind of timing issue WRT the connection state when we try to connect the first time. I see it occasionally myself but haven't been able to find a pattern
<rmcbride> I know there's a bug on it...
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: yep, there is a bug...several :)
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: i've never seen it personally, on my box or any test environment...wired, wireless, never
<feutete_> joshuahoover: maybe I should ship you my laptop....it happens on every boot :)
<joshuahoover> feutete_: :)
<feutete_> joshuahoover: FWIW, this install of 9.10 was an upgrade--not a fresh install of 9.10. Not sure if that would factor in at all, but...
<joshuahoover> feutete_: shouldn't matter
<joshuahoover> feutete_: is there anything in your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log files beyond "starting ubuntuone-client"?
<feutete_> joshuahoover: yes, lots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/317975/
<joshuahoover> feutete_: ok, that's actually a good thing
<joshuahoover> feutete_: in terms of possibly telling us what might be going on
<joshuahoover> rmcbride: do you know if the client wouldn't connect because it couldn't reach the syncdaemon?
<rmcbride> joshuahoover: dbus could be in a wierd state from that message
<rmcbride> feutete_: forgive me if I missed this earlier, do you have anything in the syncdaemons-exception.log (same path as teh other one)?
<rmcbride> feutete_: in particular I'm looking for something like "UnicodeDecodeError".
<feutete_> joshuahoover: no, syncdaemon-exceptions.log is empty, as are the older versions of it (i.e. syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2009-11*
<joshuahoover> feutete_: ok, thanks
<rmcbride> hmm
<joshuahoover> feutete_: i don't have an answer for you right now unfortunately...we've got to look into this further
<feutete_> joshuahoover: no worries. it's not too difficult to manually connect the client at boot
<joshuahoover> feutete_: yeah, just a pain
<feutete_> joshuahoover: it's all good. Thanks for the help
<rtagger> joshuahoover, my client behaves exactly as described by feutete_
<rtagger> i.e. upon initial loading gnome it is anways in non-connected state despite "Connect on start" set to Automatically
<rtagger> let's nail it down...
 * rtagger leaves to return with logs...
<rtagger> oauth - Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2. DBus Error: Did not receive a reply. Not interesting.
<rtagger> rmcbride, in order to start productin debug log, what key should be defined in syncdaemon.conf
<rtagger> rmcbride, sorry, ubuntuone-client.conf
<rmcbride> rtagger: if we get a traceback, it will wind up in the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon-exceptions log
<rmcbride> rtagger: otherwise severe behavior will be in the syncdaemon.log as well. We don't need to enable debug unless we know there's something at a lower level that we need
<rtagger> rmcbride, nope, this time no exceptions, DBus failed to answer, I wonder why.
<rtagger> rmcbride, pleeease, what's the key for ubuntuone-client.conf :) ?
<rmcbride> rtagger: I'll have to look. One moment
<rmcbride> rtagger: it may well be in syncdaemon.conf, as far as logging goes. Still looking through my notes
<rtagger> rmcbride, ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<rtagger> joshuahoover	[__main__]	14:24 joshuahoover	log_level = DEBUG
<rtagger> rmcbride, oops, so it is log_level=DEBUG, not debug=1 :)
<rmcbride> rtagger: ah yes
<rmcbride> rtagger: that would be the one
<rtagger> okay, brb :) with more logs about client not starting...
<rtagger> okay, any additional debug level for oauth.log ?
<rtagger> rmcbride, my spamming the chanel is re: <rmcbride> joshuahoover: dbus could be in a wierd state from that message
<rmcbride> rtagger: we've got a couple of things that are being worked on WRT establishing the connection
<rmcbride> rtagger: my guess is that netmanager is not in a state to respond to the dbus message when we first try
<rmcbride> rtagger: in some cases
<rtagger> rmcbride, I have the same issue, the client won't connect on startup and requires manual re-connection. My oauth-login.log contains the same messages from dbus library complaining about dbus...
<rtagger> rmcbride, my network connections are handled by NM and set as system default
<rmcbride> rtagger: yes, and that's what leads me to believe there's a timing issue there. I get that too, just not 100% of the time
<rmcbride> rtagger: I'm trying to locate teh master bug report for that kind of connection problem
<rtagger> rmcbride, is it possible to patch oauth-login-producing code, so that we at least know what call producess such error
<rtagger> rtagger, I can reproduce it 100%
<rtagger> rmcbride, i mean I can reproduce it 100%
<rmcbride> rtagger: I suppose such a thing is possible. The developer(s) working on that issue might know more. I'm looking up the report now
<rtagger> rmcbride, any developer here in awake state on Friday, 13th?
<rmcbride> rtagger: I'm _A_ dev, but that code isn't something I typically work on. Once I confirm which bug report is the master for this issue I'll see if there's anyone around who is working on the issue.
<rtagger> rmcbride, I guess I found the knob to increase the logging level for oauth-login.log...
<rmcbride> rtagger: to confirm, you're seeing an Introspect error and/or "DBus Error: did not recieve a reply", correct?
<rtagger> rmcbride, upon initial start, the following message is repeated 3 times in oauth-login.log: DBus Error: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rmcbride> rtagger: OK.
<rmcbride> I know I've seen this, but the bug search is being uncooperative
<rmcbride> still digging
<rmcbride> rtagger: you might want to go ahead and file a new bug on this with your details that you've given here and the log. I'll get it escalated and assigned as needed.
<rmcbride> rtagger: if I can't find the old master bug this will be the new one.
<rmcbride> rtagger: it seems that Fri 13 has affected my bug search :)
<rtagger> rmcbride, since I have no interesting info about the bug except "me too" message, I will try making oauthdesktop cooperate...
<rmcbride> rtagger: OK. I'm still looking. wanted to give you teh option if you so chose.
<rmcbride> I'm starting to wonder if this was fixed and is a regression
<rmcbride> rtagger: can you look at your syncdaemon.conf and past the [bandwidth_thottling] section for me? I found a bug that references the d-bus error with some interesting entries there
<rtagger> rmcbride, there is one coming from the distro, in /etc/xdf/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf, are you interested in it? It was not changed by me, the per-user version was just created by me to contain the debug-enabling statement
<rmcbride> That would have default values and would be of interest. If there's no user-created section that would be the default
<rtagger> rmcbride, http://paste.ubuntu.com/318032/
<rtagger> rmcbride, basically, -1
<rmcbride> right, but it shows throttling as disabled, which should be correct with that value
<rmcbride> rtagger: well I THOUGHT I had found a possible cause.
<rmcbride> still digging
<rmcbride> rtagger: I have a bug you can "me too" on if you wish. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/461614
<rmcbride> rtagger: if you can attach your logs to that it would be most helpful
<rmcbride> rtagger: as the initial reporter on that didn't have many logs to attach, according to apport
<rtagger> rmcbride, still, I can't make oauth code produce more info, even when manually changed LOG_LEVEL to logger.DEBUG in oauthdesktop/logger.py :(
<rmcbride> rtagger: I don't know that there is more info to get. dbus isn't always especially helpful in that regard
<rtagger> rmcbride, yep, but still, is this network manager or gnome keyring...
<rmcbride> rtagger: we do have a pending branch of the test client that may make that easier to determine
<rmcbride> rtagger: as it will change the connection dependency to be less netmanager specific
<rmcbride> rtagger: based on the behavior I'd say that it's netmanager we're having issues with. That's what it looks like when it happens to me anyhow
<rmcbride> the keyring should already have the token if you've authed the machine in the past
<rtagger> rmcbride, subscribed to the bugreport; but in my case network manager has everything it needs already as the connection is established on a system-wide basis (i mean before nm-applet kicks in)
<rmcbride> so it's likely you have the token and the "hey is this OK" sequence is falling over for lack of an established connection
<rmcbride> hmm
<rmcbride> well that's useful information too
<rmcbride> You might also mention about the lack of information from the oauthdesktop logger
<rmcbride> I could be wrong and we may be able to bludgeon more info from dbus
<rtagger> rmcbride, great, i changed the sources in oauthdesktop to write to a different log file and this is ignored. Do you know where the real sources for oauthdesktop are living... ?
<verterok> rtagger: in lp:ubuntuone-client
<rmcbride> verterok: I think he's looking for the location on the installed system
<rtagger> verterok, erm, yes, but locally... /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone seem to contain the sources but their modification does not change the behavior... Even after killing the processes...
<rmcbride> hmm. taht should be the right location
<verterok> rtagger: probably because you have an old .pyc, and as the app is executed by a regular user, can't write a new pyc
<verterok> rmcbride: ^
<rtagger> verterok, removed pyc files for all installed versions of logger.py...
<rtagger> verterok, okay, killing all ubuntuone pycs...
<rtagger> is ubuntuone-applet performing some usefull stuff besides displaying the cloud and producing DBus signals?
<rtagger> i mean is it necessary to kill it as well?
<rmcbride> it would be a good idea
<rmcbride> it will try to start syncdaemon, left to its own devices
<rmcbride> it does handle connections though, so you'll want to start it as well (it can be started after sychdaemon and will use the existing instance to connect)
<rtagger> wow
<rtagger> restarted the applet, got debug from oauth
<rmcbride> anything useful?
<rtagger> rmcbride, not yet, going to reproduce with clean logs, initial state so I will need to reboot and will return here with more info
<rmcbride> OK sounds good. I'll be around
<rtagger> rmcbride, http://paste.ubuntu.com/318051/
<rtagger> rmcbride, it is not gnome keyring...
<rmcbride> hmm
<rmcbride> well at least that eliminates that possiblity
<rmcbride> but it's not very forthcoming with what the non-responsive app actually is...
<rtagger> rmcbride, the root_formatter is not applied to the logger, need to hack it a little bit so that we see the times
<rmcbride> rtagger: good point
<rtagger> rmcbride, DBus signal is firef, but it should not timeout, right?
<rtagger> rmcbride, *fired
<rmcbride> rtagger: I don't think that it should, but I'm not a complete dbus guru (yet)
<rmcbride> verterok: ^
<verterok> rmcbride, rtagger: probably calling a method timed out, not the signal
<verterok> dbus signals are fire and forget
<rtagger> verterok, so it means that either the applet is calling some external method or... the applet is calling some external method :/
<verterok> heh, yes
<rtagger> rmcbride, I wonder about the following - the initial startup is pretty heavy, lots of applets, Empathy autologin, trackerd is starting, Tomboy is loading. Could that be some kind of heavy system load sign?..
<rtagger> verterok, hmm, If i start dbus-monitor from the autostarted applications... Will it show dbus timeouts and sender/target that caused this?
<rtagger> verterok, I mean, session bus is initialized at that time already...
<rmcbride> rtagger: startup load could well influence that I suppose.
<verterok> rtagger: yes, but you need terminal + dbus-monitor, and I don't know if it's going to show the timeout
<verterok> rtagger: quite probably the dbus call is to start/connect syncdaemon
<rtagger> verterok, is aplet starting syncdaemon immediately ?
<verterok> rtagger: if you have autoconnect, I think it's a yes
<rtagger> okay, going to reproduce with root_logger being nicely formatted...
<rtagger> rmcbride, not much more, http://paste.ubuntu.com/318080/
<rtagger> rmcbride, is it possible for logger to produce stack traces for every logged message?
<rmcbride> rtagger: I don't know first hand but I'll see if I can find out
<rmcbride> verterok: do you know the answer (asking elsewhere as well) ^
<rtagger> rmcbride, 'cause this is definitely Applet time-outing after some mysterious call...
<rmcbride> rtagger: that's my interpretation as well. certainly would be tough to figure out where to put a pdb tracepoint without such a log
<rmcbride> well tough-ish
<rtagger> rmcbride, now I see only lineno, funcName, module of the caller. They may be useful, though..
<verterok> rmcbride, rtagger: I'm not aware of such capability
<rmcbride> rtagger: that information would certainly help.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: didn't you do something with full tracebacks and logging in dekstopcouch?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: btw: the context branch looked good, at least yesterday evening
<CardinalFang> thanks.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, do something?  /me reads up the log.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: rtagger is trying to log full tracebacks if I read it correctly
<rtagger> thisfred, yes, so far I added all the relevant logger entities, so I hope this will be the last reboot, brb
<thisfred> I thought we (for very you values of we) did something clever to do that
<CardinalFang> thisfred, rtagger, the logging module has a 'exception(msg,...)' method/function that logs the current caught stack after a message
<CardinalFang> ha
<rtagger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/318103/
<rmcbride> hmm.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, rtagger, the logging module has a 'exception(msg,...)' method/function that logs the current caught stack after a message
<rtagger> let me see what I just posted...
<rtagger> sd_dbus_error, awesome
<rmcbride> Yea :0
<rmcbride> :/ even
<rtagger> Handle DBus errors for crucial syncdaemon calls
<rmcbride> It's logging exactly what dbus tells it, apparently
<rtagger> rmcbride, don't see another solution except decorate all dbus calls that use sd_dbus_error so that they will call some logging routine first and then call sd_dbus_error
<rtagger> rmcbride, if there is a finite amount of such calls :)
<rtagger> rmcbride, erm... wait, CardinalFang exception(msg)...
<dobey> hola
<rmcbride> HI dobey!
<dobey> who what when where why how?
<dobey> hi
 * rtagger reboots...
<rmcbride> dobey: rtagger is working on what I described
<rmcbride> dobey: his rebooting indicates to me he's changed the logger on his end and is retrying
<rmcbride> dobey: he should be back on in a minute or two
<dobey> right
<dobey> i think most all those issues are due to syncdaemon starting slow
<rmcbride> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318103/ is the most recent. And yea startup time does seem to have something to do with it
<rmcbride> I blame dbus for having next-to-useless error messages, but that's just my gut reaction
<rmcbride> "It could be this, this, this or this, but maybe not" Gee thanks dbus.
<dobey> the messages are useless, but 'didn't reply fast enough' really is probably the best it can do for 'the app is starting very slowly'
<rmcbride> I'll hold off on followup until our user returnbs
<rmcbride> returns even
<krisives> Heya, is it possible for me to host my tomboy sync server?
<dobey> krisives: tomboy includes its own sync server. we just implement the same protocol
<krisives> dobey: I guess I meant, is it possible to host my own ubuntuone server?
<krisives> Although for Tomboy I can implement their protocol
<rtagger> rmcbride, Stacktrace: "None"
<rmcbride> rtagger: argh.
<rmcbride> rtagger: however dobey has clarified that it's likely syncdaemon that is slow to start in that case
<CardinalFang> krisives, No, we don't give that part away.  It's still in development, too.  You can host tomboy sync, of course.
<krisives> Is UbuntuOne ever gonna be free?
<krisives> (FOSS)
<dobey> krisives: you can write your own server with the protocol library, which is AGPL
<CardinalFang> Everything that runs on your machines, it is already.  What runs on our machines, it isn't and we are not planning it.
<CardinalFang> krisives, ^
<rtagger> rmcbride, yep, sd_dbus_error handles such kind of errors only :)
<dobey> rtagger: all dbus errors are handled the same, unless they're for special calls :
<dobey> :)
<rmcbride> rtagger: I blame a headcold on me not parsing the sd part of that earlier
<rmcbride> :)
<dobey> blah
<dobey> man this wifi is laggy
<CardinalFang> rtagger, we can't know when you're listening if you don't quit IRC before you reboot.  We talk away, and eventually the TCP connection times out and you go away.
<rtagger> CardinalFang, sorry for that, I'm still trying to find out how to look at the history...
<rtagger> CardinalFang, so, it is syncdaemon
<rtagger> it times out when get_rootdir is called, then several times during current_status() requests.
<rtagger> rmcbride, so, it is not NetworkManager, not gnome keyring... It is simply syncdaemon not ready enough to service dbus calls...
<dobey> it doesn't time out
<dobey> it's just that initial startup is very slow sometimes it seems
<rtagger> dobey, I mean not syncdaemon, but the applet calls to it get timed-out on initial startup when the system has a lot of work to do
<dobey> well it shouldn't matter how much work sd needs to do. the calls should return immediately
<dobey> maybe we need to fix some thread/async bits in sd to be a bit better
<rtagger> dobey, is sd performing some intensive disk operations on startup, i.e. something that can let dbus calls not to be answered in time?
<dobey> well i'm guessing that it's doing something that blocks the main thread from allowing the dbus calls to function
<CardinalFang> Is it threaded or an event loop?
<dobey> it's the glib main loop
<dobey> which in syncdaemon is tied to the twisted reactor
<CardinalFang> Yeah.  We could use  reactor.callInThread()  to make whatever is so expensive/blocking run in a thread that doesn't block execution.
<CardinalFang> dobey, ^
<dobey> yeah, but i don't know what it is. i think it's local rescan stuff
<dobey> i think verterok was going to look at it
<verterok> CardinalFang: if it's local rescan, we can't defer it to a thread
<dobey> what we should do is throw the dbus stuff in another thread
<CardinalFang> the main loop still has to dispatch it.  if verterok is correct, then the main loop is busy, a few frames down from the execution of the rescanner, waiting for it to return.
<verterok> dobey, CardinalFang: also we can't defer to a thread the dbus stuff, as it might query data structures that aren't thread safe
<CardinalFang> Damnit.
<dobey> we need to make stuff thread safe
<dobey> and not block other things
<verterok> we can bump the timeout of the applet dbus call
<dobey> verterok: i've seen logs where it's taken 7 minutes for syncdaemon to come up and recognize the call
<dobey> so i don't think we want to increase the timeout to be that long
<verterok> dobey: so, we need to fix local_rescan if it's taking 7 min to finish
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and i think we need to evaluate what isn't thread safe, and why it isn't, and see if we can't fix it and throw stuff in a thread
<CardinalFang> Perhaps we can just make the rescanner more polite.  I bet some "yield" magickery every N operations would solve it.
<CardinalFang> Pushing the dispatch into a generator may take some work.
<dobey> well, i don't like code that's not thread safe, or async code that's not threaded, not threading async code is sort of like putting out a fire by burning down another building
<CardinalFang> Then again, it's twisted, so there's almost certainly somthing smarter we can do with Deferreds.
<verterok> CardinalFang: I "think" that the rescanner release the reactor on each directory tree
<dobey> it is definitely twisted :)
<verterok> dobey: ok, you don't like twisted...we know that :)
<dobey> twisted has some nice stuff
<dobey> but it has some nasty stuff too :)
<dobey> Deferreds are nice, but they're better with Threads
<facundobatista> dobey, the start up time is not local rescan
<facundobatista> dobey, those seconds/minutes without returning control
<facundobatista> dobey, it's the metadata loading... we have a bug for that
<facundobatista> verterok, ^
<verterok> facundobatista: oh, good point, I missed that
<dobey> oh right, it's metadata
<dobey> sorry
<facundobatista> LR holds the processor per directory only
<dobey> can we thread metadata?
<facundobatista> (which could be an issue if you have a dir with 10k files, for example)
<rmcbride> like my extra evil test tree
<facundobatista> dobey, maybe... but it doesn't have any optimization
<facundobatista> dobey, but if after the optimization still takes noticeably long, deferred to another thread will be
<dobey> i think we should do both anyway
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 276, Protocol Revno is 73
<dobey> ok, i gotta go now
<dobey> later all. see some of you at UDS perhaps!
<facundobatista> dobey, have a good weekend
<dobey> facundobatista: y tu :)
<rtagger> time to sleep, so good bye everybody :)
<jblount> rtagger: have a good night :)
<rtagger> just for the record - empathy logging to couchdb will require mission-control-5 version 5.3.2, the one that is supplied in Karmic does not work properly for external loggers. More info on that next week :)
#ubuntuone 2009-11-14
<KnifeySpooney> How do I change my syncing directory?
<KnifeySpooney> and is it possible to exclude folders inside my sync directory for situations where i symlinked a folder?
<yassine> morning folks
<yassine> is it possible to use "scp" to store my files in the one.ubuntu.com folders?
<LiCeT> hi all
<julio> Hi all
<julio> I'd like to sync a file with U1 which is in another folder... maybe with a link
<julio> is it possible?
<JulioNeto> Hi all
<JulioNeto> I'd like to sync a file with U1, which is in another folder... maybe with a link. Is it possible?
<verterok> JulioNeto: hi, symlink aren't support (yet)
<verterok> JulioNeto: they are just ignored by the syncdaemon
<JulioNeto> hum
<JulioNeto> verterok: I see
<JulioNeto> verterok: tks :D
<verterok> np :)
<mgv> does everything is ssl???
<zacktu> can i have symbolic links in my ubuntuone folder?
<greg-g> is there a delay between when u1 on my desktop tells me it has finished uploading a file and when I can see it in the web interface?
<greg-g> ok, one file is showing up in the web ui, but there are 2 other folders (with files) and 2 other files not showing up
<facundobatista> greg-g, yes, there's a delay
<facundobatista> don't know exactly how much it is
<greg-g> facundobatista: and relatedly, a delay with the space used progress bar? I deleted all the files from a previous U1 attempt a month ago first. It still shows I'm using 285 megs when really there is just about 100K that I tried to push up just now (the one file still only showing up, the others not)
<facundobatista> greg-g, where you deleted it? from the webui or from the desktop client?
<greg-g> web ui
<greg-g> since my local folder was empty anyways
<greg-g> and hadn't ever actually sync'd (see: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/408463 for my first attempt to sync using U1)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408463 in ubuntuone-client "Will not fully sync" [High,Triaged]
<facundobatista> greg-g, mmm... if you deleted from the web ui, the web ui should update the space used progress bar
<greg-g> facundobatista: also: http://grossmeier.net/files/u1_myfiles.png
<greg-g> that 'configs" folder should probably show up in the main area that says "folder empty"
<facundobatista> greg-g, don't know
<greg-g> facundobatista: I'm bombarding you anyways, I'm sorry :)
<facundobatista> greg-g, no problem... I'm more a desktop client guy... really don't know much about web ui
<greg-g> I just really want to move to using U1 isntead of dropbox, but every attempt has failed miserably. I don't mean to bad mouth U1, but I can't say anything good about my experiences.
<greg-g> really, sorry to bitch at you on a saturday
<greg-g> my plan: remove all U1 related anything on my computer (configs, packages, etc) delete contents of the Ubuntu One folder both locally and in the web ui. At that point would U1 basically treat me as a new user and thus have a better chance of it working?
#ubuntuone 2009-11-15
<facundobatista> greg-g, post-karmic versions work decently ok
<greg-g> post karmic?
<facundobatista> greg-g, however, this is a beta product... we have a lot of small corner that we're yet improving
<facundobatista> greg-g, karmic koala release
<facundobatista> greg-g, which version are you using?
<greg-g> karmic
<greg-g> what is in the main repos, no ppa
<facundobatista> ah, ok
<greg-g> so, should I not use the karmic version when I re-install U1?
<facundobatista> greg-g, well... PPA's version are with more bugfixes
<greg-g> I'll try the PPA then.
<greg-g> I'm really curious what the reason is the web ui is not updated my space used. It has been about 35 minutes after I made a major change in the amount of stuff stored on U1's servers
<simba_> installed xubuntu lucid, and apt'ed ubuntuone-client, but didnt get any icons for it, and no ubuntu one directory. Am I missing something?
<simba_> hmm...guess i needed ubuntuone-client-gnome to get the icon.
<rlameiro> Hi
<rlameiro> Is it possible to share a link for download with ubuntuone?
<lamalex> like a permalink to a file?
<rlameiro> yes lamalex
<lamalex> not afaik, i might be wrong though
<lamalex> https://files.one.ubuntu.com/1a936584-07f5-4729-8d4b-825a849958b2
<lamalex> does that link work for you?
<greg-g> lamalex: no, after it asking me to sign it, it gave me a Server Error (500)
#ubuntuone 2010-11-15
<kklimonda> seriously, I think I'll give up on Android as a development platform.
<kklimonda> who in their right mind thought that the idea of Intents and Activities makes sense 90% of the time?
<soulde> anyone here knows whats the path of the ubuntu one config file on my ubuntu 10.10?
<soulde> ola lucio
<AJenbo> Help! Ubuntu One sayes i don't have a subscriptio, what happned to my 20GB of files, 250 contacts and 5 notes!
<AJenbo> Ok, i took a deep breath and signed up for a fee accound and now that fee account has all my files in it, so i should be able to upgrade to a 22GB now
<Chat6645> alguien q hable espanol
<AJenbo> i lo siento no lo creo
<AJenbo> jes 3 minuts to wait for some one else that talks spanish at 5:30
<lalejand> Hi, does someone use the contact sync U1 app on an Ipod Touch ?
<lalejand> Hi, does someone use the contactSyncU1 available on the Apple appStoreap on an Ipod Touch ?
<lalejand> arg
<lalejand> sorry
<lalejand> Hi, does someone use the contactSyncU1 available on the Apple appStore on an Ipod Touch ?
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> lalejand: hello. I use the Funambol app on my iphone but they are pretty much the same thing
<lalejand> duanedesign : with funambol you sinc your contacts on U1 ?
<duanedesign> lalejand: yes
<brverg> can you help with how to download back those files I've uploaded to ubuntu one account?
<brverg> the ubuntu one directory in home folder shows empty
<brverg> even after I sign in to ubuntu one a/c. Can anyone help?
<duanedesign> brverg: this is a second computer you are trying to add?
<duanedesign> .18
<brverg> <duanedesign> no
<duanedesign> brverg: so the files you uploaded using the web interface?
<brverg> <duanedesign> I accidentally deleted those files from my home folder after syncing it to ubuntu one. Now I wish to download it back. How?
<brverg> <duanedesign> yes using the web interface
<duanedesign> brverg:  files removed from your Ubuntu One folder will be removed from your cloud storage
<duanedesign> brverg: have you checked the online storage to see if the files are still there. https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<brverg> <duanedesign>But the files are still in cloud storage...
<duanedesign> brverg: if you have not connected the client since deleting the files they will still be there
<duanedesign> brverg: dont connect quite yet. We can do a few things to make it think this is a new computer and have it DL the cloud files
<brverg> <duanedesign> ok, let me sign out
<duanedesign> brverg: you can open a TErminal and run this command to quit the syncdaemon:  u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> rye__: ping
<duanedesign> rye__: brverg accidentally removed files from Ubuntu One folder. Has not connected yet so files still exist in cloud. How to trick U1 into thinking this is a new computer and download the files.
<brverg> <duanedesign> ok, syncdaemon stopped
<duanedesign> brverg: ok
<brverg> <duanedesign> what I do now
<duanedesign> brverg: i am looking for the file you want to remove...one sec
<brverg> <duanedesign> take your time
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> brverg: move ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon folder to, say ~/tmp
<duanedesign> brverg: mkdir ~/tmp;  mv ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon  ~/tmp
<duanedesign> that command should do it
<brverg> <duanedesign> I'm sorry but can you show me how to do that
<duanedesign> brverg: sure
<duanedesign> brverg: if you open a Terminal and run this command:
<duanedesign> mkdir ~/tmp;  mv ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon  ~/tmp
<brverg> duanedesign: ok, and then?
<duanedesign> brverg: lets make sure we got it moved. Run this command:
<duanedesign> ls ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/
<duanedesign> should return something like:  shares  Purchased from Ubuntu One
<brverg> <duanedesign> Yes
<duanedesign> we just want to make sure the syncdaemonn folder is not their
<duanedesign> there*
<duanedesign> brverg: ok
<duanedesign> brverg: now run this command:  u1sdtool --start
<brverg> <duanedesign> done
<duanedesign> ok before we connect it lets look at the log first
<duanedesign> brverg: have you used pastebin before?
<brverg> <duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> brverg: ok can you pastebin the content of the file: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> you can open it with this command: gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<brverg> http://paste-bin.com/
<duanedesign> brverg: click paste and then give me that address
<brverg> <duanedesign>http://paste-bin.com/view/bc3b0d87
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> #
<duanedesign> 2010-11-15 21:17:07,424 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - initialized: idx_path: 0, idx_node_id: 0, shares: 0
<duanedesign> looks good
<brverg> <duanedesign> great
<duanedesign> brverg: ok now run the comman
<duanedesign> command
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --connect
<brverg> <duanedesign> done
<duanedesign> brverg: ok it should start syncing your files shortly
<brverg> <duanedesign> ok, but do I need to sign in?
<duanedesign> brverg: no you do not need to sign into the website unless you are going to use the web interface
<brverg> <duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> brverg: uBuntu One stores a Token that signs you in
<duanedesign> brverg: we can check. Can you run this commnd:
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -s
<brverg> <duanedesign> http://paste-bin.com/view/fe665d8d
<duanedesign> brverg: ok we are getting Auth_Failed. We can fix that real quick
<duanedesign> brverg: what version of Ubuntu are you using? Lucid or  Maverick?
<brverg> <duanedesign> maverick 10.10
<duanedesign> brverg: ok good.
<duanedesign> brverg: can you run this command:  u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> brverg: then open System > Preferences > password and Encryption Keys
<brverg> <duanedesign> opened...
<duanedesign> brverg: click the triangle to expand the folder
<duanedesign> brverg: we are looking for the Ubuntu One Token
<duanedesign> probablt just called 'Ubuntu One'
<brverg> <duanedesign> yes there is
<duanedesign> ok right-click and delete it
<brverg> <duanedesign> deleted
<duanedesign> then close the password and encryption window
<brverg> <duanedesign> closed
<duanedesign> ok now run this command:
<duanedesign> killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> a window should open and at the bottom should be a link for 'existing accounts'
<brverg> <duanedesign> yes, shall I log in?
<duanedesign> brverg: click that and enter your login and password
<duanedesign> brverg: i think it then opens the Ubutnu One Preferences
<brverg> <duanedesign> ok, logged in
<duanedesign> brverg: you should see your computter name in the 'Devices' Tab and not <Local Machine>
<brverg> <duanedesign> Yes
<duanedesign> brverg: ok click 'Connect' thats the same as the u1sdtool --connect command we used earlier
<brverg> <duanedesign> you mean on the ubuntu one preference window?
<duanedesign> brverg: yes
<brverg> <duanedesign> I'm already connected, only then did I see my computers name
<duanedesign> ok. good. So the connect button is a disconnect button then :)
<brverg> <duanedesign>Yes
<duanedesign> brverg: been awhile since I did the add computer process could not remember if it automatically connected you
<duanedesign> :)
<brverg> <duanedesign>:)
<duanedesign> brverg: now it should have your credentials properly saved so you will just have to  open the U1 Preferences and click Connect
<brverg> <duanedesign> ok
<lalejand> is there someone from the U1 iphone app here ?
<brverg> <duanedesign> and then?... can I download the files now?
<duanedesign> lalejand: what is your question?
<duanedesign> brverg: it should be downloading them now
<duanedesign> brverg: anything you put in the Ubuntu One folder should get automatically synced to the cloud (and then your other computers). Anything added to the cloud storage (through web Ui) should get downloaded automagivally to your computers
<brverg> <duanedesign> ok. How do I check if I have 2 U accounts?
<brverg> <duanedesign> U1
<brverg>  <duanedesign> ok. How do I check if I have 2 U1 accounts?
<duanedesign> brverg: hmm. run this command:  u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<lalejand> duanedesign : I have my contacts in evolution on the couchDB, I installed the U1contactSync app on my Ipod Touch, I launch the app, I tap on "sign in to ubuntu one" in the app, it opens a web page with 3 buttons "set mobile credentials" (link doesn't work), "reset password", "remove phone", and some text. I don't understand what I have to do
<duanedesign> brverg: that should tell us how many items are in the queue
<brverg> <duanedesign> 0
<duanedesign> brverg: and your files are not in the Ubunt One folder yet?
<duanedesign> lalejand: have you been to https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<brverg> <duanedesign> nope
<brverg> <duanedesign> sorry, it's already there
<duanedesign> brverg: so they did download?
<brverg> <duanedesign> thanks a lot, you're a genius... thnaks again
<duanedesign> brverg: awesome \o/
<brverg> <duanedesign> can I change the locations of those folders?
<duanedesign> brverg: this cycle they are making it easier to deal with accidentaly deleted files. So that should be much easier in the future
<urbanape> lalejand: which version of the Contacts app are you running?
<brverg> <duanedesign> currently it's in "download" folder and not ubuntu one folder
<urbanape> lalejand: are you subscribed to the Mobile plan?
<duanedesign> brverg: you can right-click and select Syncronize with Ubuntu One for any folder in your Home directory
<lalejand> duanedesign : yes, my phone looks well declared : My phone Apple iPhone Host: http://syncml.one.ubuntu.com Username: [some numbers] password [some numbers]
<brverg> <duanedesign> ok, I get it... thanks a lot. Looks like it's done, bye
<lalejand> urbanape : ahm no, I "only" have a premium account in U1
<duanedesign> brverg: ok have a good day
<urbanape> yeah, we're actually working on a streamlined mobile web UI for signing up for that this week.
<urbanape> lalejand: you can get on the Mobile plan via a desktop machine (it's much easier to deal with than via the phone at the moment)
<urbanape> you'll need the mobile plan to get contacts and music streaming now.
<urbanape> Free trial, but you need to sign up with CC#
<lalejand> urbanape : mobile plan, in addition to my premium U1 account ?
<urbanape> yup, we've moved to an a la carte approach to the services.
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: sorry, missed your message from before...sure, you can post the screencasts i made about setting up u1 on 10.04
<lalejand> urbanape : I created an account. It works. Just a pity that premium U1 users have to pay again for that service
<urbanape> FWIW, I think with the new a la carte offerings, the 20GB storage blocks are cheaper than the Premium
<duanedesign> lalejand: i did a Forum Sticky explaining the new pricing and service plans. You can get a couple of 20GB 'packs' and the Mobile service for a bit cheaper then you were paying for the old Premium Service
<lalejand> urbanape : ok
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594330
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok thanks
<lalejand> BTW : I'm spanish freelance, can I get official bills for these u1 services ?
<lalejand> duanedesign : other question : on my Ipod, the U1 app must be launched in order to continue syncing I suppose, right ?
<urbanape> lalejand: yes, that's a limitation of the iOS multitasking implementation
<urbanape> it only syncs while the Contacts app is foreground.
<urbanape> subsequent syncs, though, are much faster (obviously)
<lalejand> urbanape : ah !! Only foreground ?
<urbanape> and it's not a continuous, ongoing sync.
<urbanape> it's a manual process.
<urbanape> so, sync once and get a café
<lalejand> urbanape : ok. Improving the app (autosync, background) is planned in the future ?
<urbanape> certainly things we'd like, though not, so far as I know, concretely on the roadmap.
<duanedesign> it is really an iphone OS limitation isn't it?
<lalejand> ok
<lalejand> duanedesign : on my U1 account page, I can downgrade my 50go account only to a 2go one
<duanedesign> lalejand: i have not switched yet myself so I am unsure of the process.
<duanedesign> urbanape: are you familiar with how best to switch from the old plan to the new one?
<lalejand> duanedesign : I could downgrade to 2go and then upgrade to 20go, but I already have over 2go sync files
<duanedesign> right. You want to make sure your data is preserved.
<urbanape> yeah, hang on just a sec
<joshuahoover> lalejand: hi
<joshuahoover> lalejand: so you're trying to switch from 50gb to 20gb?
<lalejand> joshuahoover :yes
<lalejand> argh
<joshuahoover> lalejand: what do you see when you go here? https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/#storage_panel
<duanedesign> from 50Gb to the equivelant on the new plan with Mobile
<lalejand> joshuahoover : I see like 3 plans presentations : basic, mobile and 20
<joshuahoover> lalejand: on the 20-pack part of the page, are you able to make the switch?
<lalejand> joshuahoover : arh, on this page, thay say "You're subscribed to the 50 GB plan. In order to use 20-Packs, you'll need to cancel your current plan, and resubscribe in 20 GB increments. "
<joshuahoover> lalejand: ok, so you can do that and you don't have to worry about losing any of your files...cancel the 50 and then sign up for the 20-pack and mobile options...sorry it's not a better/smoother process than this...we're working on fixing this
<lalejand> joshuahoover : no switch on the webpage. It's not a problem ?
<joshuahoover> lalejand: i'm checking on that, but it's ok to cancel and then subscribe to the other plans
<lalejand> joshuahoover : ok, do i have to stop sync daemon on my laptop ?
<joshuahoover> lalejand: you'll need to reconnect once you make the change for the plan changes to be recognized
<lalejand> joshuahoover : ok
<lalejand> joshuahoover : I canceled my 50go plan, it is written "Cancelled: Nov-15-2010" now, but I don't see where to subscribe to a 20Go plan
<joshuahoover> lalejand: https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/#storage_panel
<lalejand> joshuahoover : still the same "You're subscribed to the 50 GB plan. In order to use 20-Packs, you'll need to cancel your current plan, and resubscribe in 20 GB increments. "
<lalejand> I have to disconnect and reconnect to U1 on my laptop ?
<joshuahoover> lalejand: hmmm...and you only have 2gb plan now when you go to one.ubuntu.com/account and click on the view/edit link?
<lalejand> joshuahoover : http://pastebin.com/DB1n7upy
<lalejand> joshuahoover : still the 50go one, but status "canceled"
<lalejand> joshuahoover : I have to get out out for a moment, I'll check you later
<joshuahoover> lalejand: ok
<lalejand> joshuahoover : i'm back
<joshuahoover> lalejand: did you see my direct message to you? (need your email address)
<joshuahoover> lalejand: can you try signing up for the 20-pack now? https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/#storage_panel
<lalejand> joshuahoover : yes, i just saw that tha page changed
<lalejand> I try now
<joshuahoover> lalejand: (i still need to see why you weren't given the option to change properly, tracking that down)
<lalejand> joshuahoover : ok everything seems to be fine now
<lalejand> I have my 20go account
<joshuahoover> lalejand: sorry for the hassles...now that i know your account, we can look into it further
<joshuahoover> lalejand: i wanted to make sure you got moved onto the plans you wanted first though :)
<lalejand> joshuahoover : ok tell me if you want me to do something special
<joshuahoover> lalejand: will do, thanks!
<lalejand> Hi, in evolution I copied my personal adressbook to the couchDB adressbook, and then i was unable to delete contacts in the couchDb adressbook
<lalejand> when I enter in the couchDB adressbook, I have an EI: MAIL PREFS error
<lalejand> well I don't know if it is an error, but I see that in the terminal. An error appears in the screen saying something like "adressbook crashed, your adressbook will not be available until next evolution restart"
<lalejand> is there a way to delete all the contacts synced on U1 server ?
<lalejand> is there a way to see the contact syncing status ?
<lalejand> how can I reset the evolution contact U1 syncing ?
<lalejand> is there a way to delete all the contacts synced on U1 server ?
<lalejand> Hi, help, I crashed my couchDB adressbook on evolution, cant' reset anything
<beuno> lalejand, so, you can delete the db locally
<beuno> I don't remember how to delete it remotely
<beuno> thisfred, you around?
<thisfred> beuno: yessir
<lalejand> beuno : in .evolution/addressbook/local/system ? tryed, nothing changes. I have personal an couchDB adressbooks empty, and I still have an error on the couchDB one
<beuno> thisfred, what's the preferred way to delete a db from the server now a day?
<beuno> lalejand, .local/share/desktop-couch/contacts.couch
<thisfred> beuno: hmm, not sure if aquarius' scripts still work, after we switched to SSO
<lalejand> beuno : oh, thx, I try
<beuno> thisfred, it didn't for me
<thisfred> One needs to send an OAUTH signed http DELETE to the database
<thisfred> The OAUTH signing is the non-trivial part
<thisfred> Since the OAuth consumer keys now need to come from SSO, I believe
<lalejand> beuno : ok I deleted the db locally in .local/share/desktop-couch/contacts.couch. The contacts are still here on U1 server. Should I start evolution ?
<lalejand> beuno : I have no contacts.couch file in .local/share/desktop-couch/, the contacts are still on the server, and if I click on the couchDB adressbook in evolution, I still get an error "adressbook crashed ...". What can I do ?
<beuno> lalejand, I don't know at this point
<beuno> it is not my expertise
<lalejand> beuno : argh. thx anyway
<beuno> lalejand, file a bug  :)
<lalejand> beuno : ok
<AJenbo> Hmm i'm getting "Your Payment Failed" when trying to buy a 20GB pack
<beuno> AJenbo, so
<beuno> are you doing anything strange with your IP?
<AJenbo> Any known issues or any way to see what went wrong
<AJenbo> beuno yes i am :), ill try with out it
<beuno> AJenbo, I pasted the message in private
<beuno> with the IPs and such
<AJenbo> thanks :-)
<AJenbo> it worked with with the ip stuff disabled
<beuno> cool
<AJenbo> By the way the form remembers your card number witch might be a bad idea
<beuno> the browser
<beuno> but yeah, we could disable that
<beuno> could/should  :)
<AJenbo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autocomplete
<beuno> file a bug?
<AJenbo> ill get right on that
<beuno> thank you
<AJenbo> now i'm only using 98.3% of my storange space x)
<AJenbo> beuno i should file the autocomplete under Ubuntu One Servers right?
<AJenbo> bug 675770
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675770 in ubuntuone-servers "Use autocomplete=off on the payment form (affects: 1) (heat: 258)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675770
<beuno> AJenbo, yeap, thanks
<AJenbo> so how is development on the windows client going?
<AJenbo> I'm sorry that i never got to work on it, but i got stuck on some issues and couldn't find any one on irc at the time.
<AJenbo> Also i see that there is a ubuntuone-shotwell-plugin project started, sounds interesting, is it planed for 11.04, and where can i find more info?
#ubuntuone 2010-11-16
<duanedesign> morning all
<beuno> good morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello beuno
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<iheartubuntu> honk :) need help please! my 8GB USB chip is now acting like its read only. Do I need to go sudo to edit the drive settings to fix this? Thanks for any help.
<commodoor> iheartubuntu, this is the ubnuntuone channel please ask it in #ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> ooops. sorry!
<iheartubuntu> thx
<jdobrien> rye, move performance was fixed with today's rollout
<rye> jdobrien, awesomeness!
<jdobrien> rye, yes, you can actually move a directory with 5k descendants now
<lalejand> Hi, is there a specialist of U1 contact sync in evolution ?
<lalejand> when I activate the couchDB adressbook, moth (couchDB and personal) are borken : impossible to delete a contact
<lalejand> "both"
<lalejand> Hi, is there a specialist of U1 contact sync in evolution ?
<kklimonda> hey, is someone from U1 team present? honk?
<kklimonda> honk
<rye> kklimonda, yes, kind of
<kklimonda> (I'm not sure if ? after honk doesn't break it ;) )
<alecu> hi kklimonda
#ubuntuone 2010-11-17
<kklimonda> rye: as it's late and rodrigo is sleeping could you guys take a look at some couchdb/desktopcouch-glib api I'm thinking over? ;)
<kklimonda> alecu: ^
<kklimonda> or are you guys die hard python fans? :)
<alecu> kklimonda, I'm a rabid pythoneer, but I might take a look as well :-)
<kklimonda> alecu: I'm writing brief.. but it's getting longer ;)
<kklimonda> alecu: http://pastebin.com/9t3teHzv ;)
<kklimonda> the problem is - I really like the new approach but I've came up with it at 6AM after 8 hours long coding session ;)
<kklimonda> so I'm actually not sure how sane it is
<alecu> kklimonda, I'm reading your spec, and it sounds nice.
<alecu> kklimonda, I haven't done much desktopcouch though, I've only played with it thru the python api.
<alecu> kklimonda, btw: you are planning on adding gobject support in that new api, right?
<kklimonda> alecu: what do you mean?
<kklimonda> gobject or gobject introspection? :)
<alecu> kklimonda, yes, introspection, right.
<alecu> I guess I'm kinda sleepy tonight :-)
<kklimonda> alecu: yes - that's the problem with our first, hacky tbh, idea to use #defines to ensure that you don't type wrong field names :)
<kklimonda> alecu: I'm planning on making bouch couchdb-glib and desktopcouch-glib fully introspectable
<alecu> cool.
<duanedesign> hello kklimonda
<kklimonda> hey :)
<duanedesign> kklimonda:  hope you have been well
<kklimonda> duanedesign: I'm really busy with all the stuff I'm doing lately around Ubuntu. And it doesn't show :(
<kklimonda> actually that's probably because I write a couchdb powered application and that's why I feel like I always do something related to Ubuntu ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> morning friends
<kklimonda> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hey kklimonda
<duanedesign> morning rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi duanedesign
<lalejand> Hi, can't delete some contacts beginning with "." or "/" in U1 web interface
<lalejand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/676297
<ubot4> lalejand: Error: Bug #676297 is private.
<lalejand> argh. And launchpad is on maintenance
<duanedesign> hello lalejand
<lalejand> duanedesign : hi
<lalejand> duanedesign : I have a video on launchpad showing the problem
<duanedesign> lalejand: yeah  i was triaging some bugs...
<duanedesign> looking now to see how long Lp will be down
<lalejand> duanedesign : here it is http://ubuntuone.com/p/Pfu/
<duanedesign> lalejand: I have a contact that begins with a ? and I get a similar result
<lalejand> I have some problems with my couchDb adressbook, and I'm wondering if it is related with this
<duanedesign> lalejand: hmmm
<duanedesign> lalejand: something you can try is...
<duanedesign> lalejand: run this command:  evolution --force-shutdown
<duanedesign> then:  /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28
<duanedesign> Then, start Evolution again and try to open again the CouchDB addressbook. If it fails, have a look at the output on the terminal, it should have some hints as to why it failed.
<duanedesign> lalejand:  i have to get the family off this morning. Will be back in about 30 minutes
<duanedesign> rye will probably be in any minute now as well
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok will try
<lalejand> I don't have any evolution-data-server-2.28 in /usr/lib/evolution/
<lalejand> Does someone have a similar bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/676297
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 676297 in ubuntuone-servers "Can't delete some contacts beginning with "." or "/" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<lalejand> duanedesign : are back ?
<duanedesign> lalejand: yep
<lalejand> I don't have any evolution-data-server-2.28 in /usr/lib/evolution/
<duanedesign> lalejand: youron maverick right?
<lalejand> duanedesign : yes
<duanedesign> lalejand: yep looks like they moved it on us
 * duanedesign looking
<lalejand> i run evo 2.30.3
<larsemil> should i be able to add contacts in my evolution couch db? i am not...
<duanedesign> lalejand: what version of Ubuntu are you running? 10.10 (maverick)?
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> i mean larsemil
<larsemil> 10.10 yes. i was able to add new now. was not two days ago.
<larsemil> next question. i am using android and ubuntu one mobile to sync my contacts. But i would also like to be able to access my shared files on my android, is that possible?
<duanedesign> lalejand: there is an application in the works to do just that
<duanedesign> oop again
<duanedesign> larsemil: there is an application in the works to do just that
<lalejand> duanedesign : what test can I do ? Is there a way to reset the contacts on U1 servers ?
<duanedesign> lalejand: im still trying to find where they put the binary for the evolution-data-server :P
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok
<larsemil> duanedesign: cool. estimated time when its ready?
<duanedesign> larsemil: karni could probably best answer that
<lalejand> duanedesign : i'm going to have lunch, will check you when I come back
<duanedesign> lalejand: ok
<duanedesign> bug 666404
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 666404 in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) "Cannot reliably delete contacts (affects: 14) (heat: 197)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666404
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: /8
<duanedesign> oops
<rodrigo_> :)
<psypher246> hi all
<duanedesign> hello psypher246
<psypher246> duane, how do i log a bug report for ubuntuone music client for android, dunno how to pull logs of the client
<duanedesign> psypher246: hmm. that is a good question
<beuno> psypher246, https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music
<beuno> what problem are you having?
<duanedesign> i would ask...there he is
<duanedesign> :)
<psypher246> thanks
<beuno> hiya duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> beuno: good morning
<Chupawindows> mandel: ping
<mandel> Chupawindows, pong
<addiks> hi, how can i reset the ubuntu-one-client?
<duanedesign> addiks: hello
<duanedesign> addiks: what is it you are trying to do?
<duanedesign> addiks: or what is the issue you are having?
<addiks> i have incedently deleted the ubuntu-one-folder and now i have a full queue of unlink-operations that i cannot get rid of. i want to delete the queue, the folder and then re-download it
<karni> larsemil: hey. you can fetch AndroidU1 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1 - we're currently working on a new version from scratch, so you can expect even better app released in alpha this year hopefully :)
<beuno> heya karni
<karni> hi beuno  :)
<karni> I mixed days with nights. it's 5PM and I just got up o_O
<beuno> heh
<beuno> been there
<duanedesign> good morning karni ;)
<beuno> it's much more quiet to work
<karni> haha, hi duanedesign ;)
<karni> beuno: true!
<beuno> karni, how's the re-write going?
<duanedesign> addiks: ok
<karni> I prefer to code at nights. it's silent and less disturbing (in sense of mails/IMs/etc)
<duanedesign> addiks: i think I can help
<duanedesign> addiks: first thing is to open a Terminal and run the command:  u1sdtool -q
<karni> beuno: so-so I must say. wanting it to be better imposes more time consuming thinking. *but*, I said what I said, and I still plan to have it ready, at least partially, this month
<beuno> awesome
<beuno> where are you at now?
<karni> :)
<karni> beuno: I was trying to separate meta and content download in the service. I don't know however if I won't make that matter similar to AU1, and leave it for little refactor for later and continue with new UI.
<karni> I wanted to separate that to keep it clean and robust.
<karni> in practice, meta queue will be heavinly working at the begining ('hi, thanks for using this software. I'll sync meta now! be patient')
 * beuno nods
<karni> and in the mean time, if the user forces refresh
<karni> the content queue might be much more busy
<karni> so yes.. I'm currently trying to implement that stuff separately and nicely integrate into the service
<karni> content queue - in the sense that it should schedule download work during regular app use. and, say, limit simultaneous downloads to 3 or 5
<beuno> right
<karni> beuno: when I have stuff to test, you and aq will be first to be notified :)
<beuno> karni, :)
<beuno> I've been working with our new graphic designer
<karni> aha?
<beuno> hope to be able to send some UI proposals before the end of the year
 * karni nods :)
<addiks> so, it says the syncdeamon is stopped.
<duanedesign> addiks: this will get you started. When you get to the part where you pastebin the logs ping me and I will double check to make sure everything is good and you are ready to connect the syncdaemon http://paste.ubuntu.com/533501/
<addiks> so, the folder is deleted and the queue empty, but now i get auth_failed without being asked for login. i am currently logged into one.ubuntu.com. http://paste.ubuntu.com/533503/
<duanedesign> addiks: ok. Can you open System > Preferences > Password and Encryption Keys
<addiks> ok, i have
<duanedesign> addiks: look for the Ubuntu One Token
<addiks> delete it?
<duanedesign> addiks: yes
<duanedesign> addiks: then run this command: killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> (that is for Maverick 10.10)
<duanedesign> addiks: then when it asks you to add your computer there is a link at the bottom of the window for existing accounts
<addiks> ok, there are a bunch of upload-operations in the queue now. all from "/home/addiks/.ubuntuone/Purchased from..."
<addiks> no meta-operations
<karni> ostro
<karni> sry
<duanedesign> addiks: are the files still in the cloud https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<addiks> yes
<mahen> Hi everyone + Honk :)
<mahen> Well, just in case : I have another issue with U1 :) It used to be stuck when processing metadata b/c of a moved directory : this is fixed with the latest server update. However : I've been uploading about 6 GB of data, but the U1 daemon is still sending the very same 350 MB avi file...
<mahen> (if anyone is interested : I have a full debug log)
<duanedesign> addiks: removing the  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon should trick U1 into thinking this is a new computer and result in it downloading your files from the cloud
<duanedesign> mahen: if you would like to pastebin the syncdaemon.log I can take a look.
<mahen> duanedesign: actually, John just replied about it on the bugtracker : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/666942 So I wonder if that is necessary as it seems to be a known bug ?
<ubot4> mahen: Error: Bug #666942 is private.
<mahen> "We have a known issue with very large files and clients that don't have super-fast t1 lines to do their uploads. " ""Our connection to s3 times out. We're sorry for this inconvenience and are working on solutions. "
<mahen> (in my case : uploading a 250 MB file with a connection that can upload at about 100 KB / second)
<mahen> (note : the bugreport was about another bug, but I mentioned it on the same thread)
<addiks> ah, it looks like it is now downloading the files.
<duanedesign> addiks: ok great
<duanedesign> addiks: i think the team is working on an easier solution for resolving accicental deletes.
<duanedesign> mahen: ahh  ok
<beuno> kenvandine, hai!  so, where do I find these gwibber logs?
<kenvandine>  ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<addiks> is it possible to manipulate the order of the ubuntu-one download-queue?
<beuno> kenvandine, http://ubuntuone.com/p/PiS/
<beuno> let me know what else I can do to help
<beuno> thanks
<kenvandine> beuno, thank you!
<kenvandine> beuno, ok, so it looks like you have some search streams defined
<kenvandine> do you see them in the  client UI?
<kenvandine> and i should really make gwibber log the version number :)
<kenvandine> what version of gwibber is it?
<kenvandine> beuno, ^^
<kenvandine> beuno, if you see those search streams in the UI, select them and close them
<kenvandine> and see if it gets better
<kenvandine> i suspect there is something broken in those search streams
<kenvandine> beuno, and if it does help... add a new search for the same string and see if it still pegs the cpu
<addiks> thanks @duanedesign for the help. bye
<beuno> kenvandine, sorry, went out to lunch
<beuno> aha
<beuno> well
<beuno> I forgot about those
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I have a whole folder full of files that show the syncing icon (circle) and yet, U1 indicator is reporting that all files are up to date. ???
<shane4ubuntu> also to whom it may concern, I updated bug #667499  because more of my data disappeared.  I mean I know you will be notified via the bug thing too, just a heads up. :)
<ubot4> shane4ubuntu: Bug 667499 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/667499 is private
<shane4ubuntu> wow, slow in here today. :)
<beuno> shane4ubuntu, 70% of the team is sprinting or in training  :)
<beuno> this week
<shane4ubuntu> beuno, wow, didn't know you had to be 'fit' to be part of the u1 team. :)
<shane4ubuntu> I thought that was for the military. :)
 * beuno looks around the room
<beuno> it varies  :)
<shane4ubuntu> is this for like a charity race?  or something?
<shane4ubuntu> nothing wrong with being healthy.
<shane4ubuntu> or fit
<karni> haha ^ ^
<karni> shane4ubuntu: you're kidding, right ^ ^?
 * karni chuckles cheerfully
<beuno> shane4ubuntu, sprinting == working int he same room like crazy for a week
<shane4ubuntu> well, I was, except that last part. :0 ;)
<beuno> training == getting trained in cassandra, a new nosql db
<karni> and there you nave an explanation :)
<shane4ubuntu> beuno, oohh, thanks!
<beuno> and there's a lot of food involved
<beuno> so properly the opposite of what you where thinking  :)
 * karni just googled cassandra
<shane4ubuntu> lol, well, it was worth a shot.
<karni> neat!
<shane4ubuntu> ok, any how, anyone around that can help me get the rights logs around for more missing data?
<shane4ubuntu> don't want to miss the opporunity
<beuno> shane4ubuntu, I don't think so, unless Chipaca` is around
<shane4ubuntu> looked for the two I know, rye and duanedesign, but both seem to be out.
<Chipaca`> shane4ubuntu: do you have debug on?
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, I think
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, no
<Chipaca`> shane4ubuntu: :(
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, wait, I mean, the logging.conf is changed, because it never worked with that file the way it was
<shane4ubuntu> I reported that in the bug.
<shane4ubuntu>  bug #667499
<ubot4> shane4ubuntu: Bug 667499 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/667499 is private
<shane4ubuntu> always gave errors when starting with the logging stuff on
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, here is my logging.conf that seems to cause problem:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/533590/
<Chipaca`> shane4ubuntu: line 5 should be next to the = on line 4
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, well, that would account for the problem. :)
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, I should have saw that, I hate it when I overlook such simple things like that.
<Chipaca`> :)
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, ok, this is the error I get when I have that file in place, even with it fixed:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/533593/
<shane4ubuntu> and if I disable that file, then I don't get that error.
<shane4ubuntu> I get that error, starting u1 with u1sdtool --start
<Chipaca`> shane4ubuntu: I've got to run, and other people that could help you are in a course this week
<Chipaca`> shane4ubuntu: running syncdaemon by hand should give you more useful output
<Chipaca`> that is, /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, ok, thanks
<shane4ubuntu> I won't keep you, I guess we will tackle this later.
<Chipaca`> shane4ubuntu: what does u1sdtool --list-shared produce?
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, No shared
<shane4ubuntu> that isn't good.
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, if you gotta go, that is ok, we can work on it another time.
<Chipaca`> shane4ubuntu: not to be confused with --list-shares
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca`, ooooh, right,
<Chipaca`> clearly different
<Chipaca`> ok, bbl, ttyl, etc :)
<shane4ubuntu> lol, No shares either. :) lol
<kklimonda> aquarius: Chipaca`: is couchdb authorization scheme enough to implement things like "some documents can be synced only by other couchdb instances only if user who syncs is on a list" or "some users can only sync documents one way"?
<kklimonda> for example - would it be possible to implement calendar related stuff based only on couchdb?
<kklimonda> for that to works well you would need r/w access to some documents for one group of people, r/o for another group of people and r/o with obfuscation for another
<aquarius> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> hey :)
<aquarius> kklimonda, we'll have that as part of the app developer programme in 11.04
<kklimonda> aquarius: but will it work at the couchdb level or will it be desktopcouch specific?
<aquarius> That'll happen in your CouchDBs at Ubuntu One
<aquarius> so it's at couchdb level.
<kklimonda> aquarius: so couchdb authentication is flexible enough to provide such things?
<aquarius> kklimonda, not right at the moment it isn't, but it will be for 11.04 ;-)
<kklimonda> aquarius: ah :)
<kklimonda> I can imagine some cool stuff that you can do with it..
<kklimonda> making U1 into a nice calendar server beingh one of them
<aquarius> I'd be interested in hearing that cool list, and indeed also interested in working with you to help you implement some of it :)
<aquarius> part of what I'm doing in this release is to help people start building cool things using Ubuntu One: that's what the app developer programme is all about
<kklimonda> yeah, it would be great to kick it off
<aquarius> what sorts of things were you thinking of/
<aquarius> ?
<kklimonda> I've heard rumors of desktopcouch being considered for removal from the default cd?
<kklimonda> aquarius: first two things that came to my mind were fully blown calendar server and a way to share your favourite rss items with friends (in a news aggregator I'm trying to write ;) ).
<kklimonda> actually, I've written most of the easy code - not comes the hard part of designing gui and writing it in Gtk+ :(
<kklimonda> and I suck at this
<kklimonda> well, I don't have that much experience with writing "frontends" so that's the reason.
<kklimonda> aquarius: I see couchdb as a mean to make a "personal cloud" - something you can take with you wherever you go, that isn't connected to the single provider.
<aquarius> kklimonda, absolutely, that's what Ubuntu One is.
<aquarius> kklimonda, ah, interesting. Sharing stuff with friends is not specifically provided for by the oauth work we're doing, because you can't control when and where your Ubuntu One CouchDB instance syncs to
<kklimonda> one thing that I'm missing has always been a way to make it possible to share your couchdb with friends (while retaining control over what can the see etc.)
<kklimonda> without it your personal cloud is a little too lonely.
<kklimonda> and It's going to be hard to compete with web services that provide a lot of "social stuff". I'd like to find a way to make desktop applications competetive in the new cloudy and social world of web apps :)
<aquarius> kklimonda, completely agree. Sharing is a separate thing, which I absolutely plan for us to provide, but not for 11.04
<aquarius> the work we're doing is about you accessing your own data from everywhere -- imagine, for example, going to http://kklimondasRSSreader.com/, logging in with U1, and seeing all your feeds, in the same state as they were in the desktop app (read ones are read, etc)
<aquarius> helping you share other people's data is also important, though, and I want to work on that in 11.10
<kklimonda> yes, accessing data from everywhere is just as important
<kklimonda> I can access my couchdb on ubuntuone servers just as any other couchdb if I know address and authorization data?
<kklimonda> it would make a nice fallback plan for writing mobile applications before couchdb is ready for wide deployments on at least android, iphone and meego/symbian
<aquarius> kklimonda, yep, you can -- you can do that now :)
<kklimonda> awesome
<aquarius> kklimonda, what we're working on for 11.04 is allowing you to generate an oauth token which allows *limited* access to your data, so you can grant that to other websites (so they can read your contacts but not write them, for example)
<aquarius> kklimonda, if you have your oauth token, you can talk to couchdb.one.ubuntu.com fine, by signing the details with your token
<aquarius> but don't give that token out, because it has full read/write access to all your databases and files
<kklimonda> right
<kklimonda> but I could write a mobile application that uses your database remotely without running couchdb instance locally.
<kklimonda> can couchdb compress/decompress stuff you send in and receive out? I know I can compress attachments but on a slow edge connection every byte counts.
<aquarius> definitely you could write a mobile app that uses u1couch remotely
<aquarius> and if you're interested in doing that I'm very interested in helping you do it :)
<aquarius> compressing...er. Don't know.
<kklimonda> the problem isn't really couchdb stuff and rather the Android stuff. I can't really swallow Java and writing everything in XML :/
<kklimonda> I'm an emacs guy myself ;)
<kklimonda> or vim depending on a weather
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> I may do a phonegap thing :)
<aquarius> couchdb doesn't yet support gzip compression of non-attachment output
<kklimonda> aquarius: yet as in they have it on their todo list? Is there a roadmap I could take a look at?
<aquarius> kklimonda,
<aquarius> kklimonda, <davisp> aquarius: I don't think anyone's written that patch yet
<aquarius> it sounds to me like people think it'd be a good idea but it hasn't made it to the top of anyone's list yet
<kklimonda> aquarius: I would do that if they have choosen a different language for writing couchdb in. I love the idea of functional programming but learning it makes me feel like an idiot ;)
<ubuntu4shane> I enabled extra logging, and every time I do that u1 won't start without errors.
<aquarius> kklimonda, I know the feeling. I can't hack erlang either :P
<ubuntu4shane> here is the error I get:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/533614/
<aquarius> joshuahoover, is ubuntu4shane's problem known?
<joshuahoover> aquarius: looking...
<ubuntu4shane> I enabled extra logging because I was asked to do so in a bugreport.
<ubuntu4shane> and I reported back today on that bug, files disappeared, because more files disappeared, and I was asked about logging.
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane, aquarius: this error happens because syncdaemon is too busy to reply
<ubuntu4shane> joshuahoover, it seems to only happen when logging is enabled, if I turn it off, it works
<ubuntu4shane> however if I disable, when I have problems like files disappearing, there isn't enough logging info. :)  catch 22
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: very strange...
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: what bug #?
<ubuntu4shane> it is bug #667499
<ubot4> ubuntu4shane: Bug 667499 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/667499 is private
<ubuntu4shane> I reported back because another whole folder of files was erased.
<ubuntu4shane> also on my desktop, u1-indicator reports that all files are synced, and yet I have a whole folder with the circle icon showing they need synced.
<ubuntu4shane> odd stuff going on, at least on my system.
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: what version of ubuntu?
<ubuntu4shane> joshuahoover, 10.10
<ubuntu4shane> on both
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: hmmm...
<ubuntu4shane> laptop and desktop
<ubuntu4shane> with proposed update of u1
<ubuntu4shane> u1 version 1.4.5
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: i tried running a job on your account to recover files...do you see them on the web? https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: it didn't look like it recovered anything (the storage size # on your account didn't appear to get bigger)
<ubuntu4shane> they are small files
<ubuntu4shane> last recovery wasn't successful
<ubuntu4shane> no, no files recovered
<ubuntu4shane> there were in the folder IglesiaBautistAncla/Messages.bak/
<ubuntu4shane> that had 3 or 4 folders, and about 300 files
<ubuntu4shane> joshuahoover, file recovery isn't really a priority to me, as I have them backed up, discovering why it is removing them is of more interest to me.
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: agreed, it's strange though that the job didn't find them, it should
<ubuntu4shane> joshuahoover, lol, that is what rye said last time. :)
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: nice
<ubuntu4shane> yes, I had three recovery folders where he attempted recovery, didn't recover anything
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: that timeout error occurs when syncdaemon is too busy to reply...i'm going to have to leave it to verterok and others much smarter to figure out what is going on...sorry i can't help out more
<ubuntu4shane> joshuahoover, ok, no problem, I just saw some atcivity here and thought we could try and sort things out.
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: yeah, unfortunately all the devs who are knowledgeable on this are in training at the moment :(
<ubuntu4shane> ok, not a problem, thanks joshuahoover
<ubuntu4shane> joshuahoover, one more odd thing, one the laptop, none of the folders that I had syncing with u1 show as being syncronized now?!?!??
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: if syncdaemon is not responding or running, then that is likely why
<ubuntu4shane> joshuahoover, no it seems as though it is running now.
<joshuahoover> ubuntu4shane: if you run u1sdtool --status what is returned?
<ubuntu4shane> --status shows it is running
<ubuntu4shane> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<ubuntu4shane>     connection: With User With Network
<ubuntu4shane>     description: processing queues
<ubuntu4shane>     is_connected: True
<ubuntu4shane>     is_error: False
<ubuntu4shane>     is_online: True
<ubuntu4shane>     queues: IDLE
<ubuntu4shane> weird.
<rohan> guys how do I connect my machine to ubuntu one ?? i'm on 10.04 LTS
<rohan> anyone here?
<rohan> hello?
<rohan> thanks for the HELP !!
<rohan> bye
<helo> so to use the music streaming, i'd need to purchase more storage unless i only want to stream from a 2GB pool of music?
<beuno> helo, you don;t need more storage, no
<helo> it would be cool as hell if u1 could pool users' music files
<beuno> yeah it would
<beuno> record labels aren't very nice people, though
<helo> so if you demonstrate that you own a file, it becomes available to be streamed from the 'pool'
<helo> sorry, maybe you misunderstood my question
<beuno> ah
<beuno> as in, you own the copyright
<beuno> yeah, we're looking into making free music available
<beuno> we will add a pool of songs for the next release
<beuno> and figure out how to make that process more inclusive
<helo> so that if i have 10GB of music i'd like to stream to my android phone using u1, i don't need 10GB of storage, because u1 doesn't have to use storage space for my files (by using pooling)
<beuno> right
<beuno> well
<beuno> OTOH, space is pretty cheap *wink*
<helo> i guess 20GB and mobile streaming is $7/mo, roughly on par with cheaper than netflix (to put it into perspective of entertainment/dollar)
<helo> err on par with, but a little cheaper
<beuno> right
<helo> if only there was an 'audio diff' that could compare files uploaded to determine whether they matched something in the database...
<helo> surely the record companies would not go for it, but it would enable a killer streaming service value...
<helo> mmmmm... i should suggest bueno instead of burger king...
#ubuntuone 2010-11-18
<JanC> I think somebody found a bug in U1's music streaming: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13790/does-ubuntu-one-mobile-support-ogg-vorbis
<duanedesign> morning JanC
<duanedesign> i keep f/5
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> i keep forgetting to check askubuntu for Ubuntu One questions
<Chipaca`> nessita: buenos días su señoría mantantirulirulá!
<nessita> hola hola!
<nessita> I need reviews!!! (please) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-syncdaemon-backend/+merge/41110
<nessita> Chipaca`: you available for a non trivial review?
<vbabiy> Hey guys I when I try to start ubuntu one 1.2.2 I get this:   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/config.py", line 28, in <module>
<vbabiy>     from configglue import TypedConfigParser, glue
<nessita> vbabiy: and what's the error? can you paste it on a pastebin?
<vbabiy> sure
<vbabiy> http://pastebin.com/Q3JGKu6K
<nessita> alecu, mandel, dobey, vds, thisfred, Chipaca: stand up everybody!
<mandel> me
<vds> me
<nessita> me
<dobey> me
<thisfred> oh here
<thisfred> me
<nessita> vbabiy: looks like a version mismatch between ubuntu one and configglue
<nessita> Chipaca: any ideas how to solve http://pastebin.com/Q3JGKu6K ?
<dobey> vbabiy: why are you using 1.2.2?
<alecu> me
<nessita> alecu: here!
<alecu> here!
<vbabiy> I was using the nighly but it broke, and now I its broken again
<vbabiy> I think I should just upgrade to 10.10
<vbabiy> and this will fix my issues
<dobey> vbabiy: if you want to downgrade from nightlies, you need to downgrade python-configglue also
<dobey> back to the version in lucid
<vbabiy> dobey: thanks that fixed it
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: paper work. Merged fixes for #675335, #675366, #67537 and etc.. to meny too list. Cleaned the state of the bug reports on windows port. Worked on 675842
<mandel> TODO: finish encoding
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
 * mandel looks at vds
<vds> DONE:  branch for migration infrastructure #675590,  code reviews, branch to port to a newer python-couchdb version proposed #675551, filed bug #676986
<vds> TODO: either refactor the attachment tests or python-couchdb to support oauth
<vds> BLOCKED: not at all
<vds> nessita: prego
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 676986 in desktopcouch "Attachment test need refactoring (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676986
<nessita> DONE: code reviews, IRL testing for new approach in ussoc to access the keyring thru DBus, found bug #676679, debugged bug #674876, more work on branch to resolve bug #673670 (branch proposed)
<nessita> TODO: fix bug #676679, chase reviews for bug #673670
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes (though we're suffering a bit lack of reviews)
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 676679 in ubuntu-sso-client "credentials should not be cleared if ping wasn't made due to empty ping url (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676679
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674876 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus keeps opening when ubuntu one plugin is installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674876
<dobey> λ DONE: attempted to debug #674876 (awaiting more info now), Fixed #676648
<dobey> λ TODO: help eric with desktopcouch splitup, client release, banshee nightlies, music store tests
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673670 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Contact syncdaemon dbus service from backend (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673670
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: your roll
<thisfred> DONE: Worked on #510159 TODO: Finish #510159 BLOCKED: No
<thisfred> alecu: yo!
<alecu> DONE: got #656545 fixed and merged. started looking into #663361
<alecu> TODO: finish that bug, finally get to zg
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> nessita: meet CardinalFang (chad)
<alecu> CardinalFang, go!
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> dobey: thanks :-)
<nessita> CardinalFang: go?
<CardinalFang> DONE: Talking about #670054. Landed minor fix for #676709.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Land fix for #519028.  Finish #591039
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: No
<thisfred> ubot4 seems to have died under the load
<ubot4> thisfred: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nessita> in the man time: the bug has to have the work "bug" (seems like it)
<nessita> bug #1000
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1000 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "There are too many bug reports in Malone (heat: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000
<nessita> #1000
<nessita> right
<thisfred> ah
<nessita> any closing comments?
<nessita> mean*, word*
<CardinalFang> DONE: Talking about bug #670054. Landed minor fix for bug #676709.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Land fix for bug #519028.  Finish bug #591039
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 670054 in desktopcouch "spawn microproxy to cover for crashy couchdb (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670054
<ubot4> CardinalFang: Bug 676709 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/676709 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519028 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "desktopcouch replication and org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.service are NOT started on desktopcouch.records calls (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 27)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519028
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591039 in desktopcouch "Cannot import desktopcouch in server environment (affects: 2) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591039
<nessita> awesome!
<nessita> so, seems like #desktop+ is a no more, so, stand up will be held in this channel
 * dobey makes a note to not use # to denote bug numbers in future standups
<CardinalFang> Good.
<nessita> same time, stay tunned!
<nessita> eom?
<mandel> eom eom eom!
<alecu> nessita, is this channel logged as desktop+ was?
<nessita> alecu: no idea, I hope so.
<nessita> dobey: would you know? ^
<dobey> i don't believe it is
<dobey> ah it is
<vds> thisfred CardinalFang mandel what about a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~vds/desktopcouch/again_python_couchdb/+merge/41170
<dobey> or at least, ubuntulog bot is in here
<dobey> alecu, nessita: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/18/%23ubuntuone.html
<CardinalFang> vds, I'
<CardinalFang> ll look.
<vds> CardinalFang: thx!
<nessita> awesome
<alecu> dobey, nice, thanks
<CardinalFang> vds, needs a merge with trunk.
<vds> CardinalFang: on it
<thisfred> vds, I'll take one too
<vds> CardinalFang thisfred I need to fix something, python-couchdb doesn't allow to access urls starting with _
<vds> which for us is kind of bad thing
<Chipaca> dobey: thanks for fixing vbabiy :)
<dobey> sure
<thisfred> vds, really? Not even with db.resource.get?
<vds> thisfred: not tested that yet
<thisfred> vds, I think that works, but you'll have to untangle the json response a bit
<vds> thisfred: I'll take a look thanks
<thisfred> vds: I know it works in the current python-couchdb, and I doubt they changed it. It's what we use for _changes
<CardinalFang> vds, we shouldn't need to, I think.  python-couchdb should provide a method for whatever it is.
<thisfred> Yeah, if it isn't there, we should totally send a patch
<nessita> mandel: you owe me a bug report with a patch, I think
<mandel> nessita, true, bug on the way, patch during CET night when I stop with windows
<mandel> nessita, if that is ok
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> nessita, bux #677012 patch will be there tom night, although I'm curious of the installation, I know how to do it wth distutils, no idea how would it be done in the client project
<nessita> mandel: I guess you need to ask/coordinate with dobey about that
<nessita> mandel: what is needed at installation time?
<Chipaca> mandel_, ping (yeah, better here)
<mandel_> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> mandel_: in windows, the sso client/login thing's foucs handling makes me want to throw things :-/  how hard is it to fix?
<mandel_> Chipaca, haha
<mandel_> Chipaca, how do you want it too work?
<mandel_> Chipaca, by the way, the answer is dooable
<Chipaca> of course it's *doable*
<Chipaca> how much time?
<mandel_> Chipaca, how do you want it too work? if you tell me, I'llbe more precise :)
 * mandel_ is trying to be conservative 
<Chipaca> mandel_: there are degrees
<Chipaca> mandel_: when the dialog opens, focus should be in the email thing
<Chipaca> mandel_: after entering the password, hitting enter should submit
<Chipaca> mandel_: that's the basicest thing
<Chipaca> mandel_: next up, disable enter-is-submit and the submit button itself until email and password are entered
<Chipaca> __mandel__, lost track of which one is you
<mandel>  /msg NickServ identify Rfvtgb
<mandel> haha
 * mandel changes password
<dobey> hrmm
<mandel__> Chipaca, can you add it as a bug, will be ready for tomm morning
<bac> hi beuno
<Chipaca> mandel: you want to do /msg NickServ ghost mandel <your nickserv password> when these things happen
<bac> hi, my contacts got all messed up and now i have duplicates for them all.  is there an easy way to delete them all and re-syncy a fresh set?
<Chipaca> beuno: ^
<mandel> Chipaca, sorry, in case you missed it, can you file a bug, it will be solved by tom morning
 * mandel wonders why the network is so shit today...
 * beuno votes
<beuno> hiya bac!
<beuno> bac, well
<beuno> aquarius may know how to delete your contacts db on the server
<helo> mandel: its just a rearrangement of green day, can't be that bad
<bac> hey beuno.  you have all your friends in BsAs this week?
<aquarius> beuno, I do
<aquarius> beuno, you'll need ubuntuone-couchdb-query, though
<beuno> aquarius, it didn't work for me because of the new oauth world order
<beuno> bac, I do!
<beuno> it's a lot of fun
<aquarius> beuno, you need the *new* ubuntuone-couchdb-query :)
<mandel> helo, what do you mean?
<bac> beuno: just be sure to pick the restaurant yourself!  :)
<beuno> aquarius, aha!  I wants!
<helo> sorry, bad joke... 'the network' is a band made up of green day's members
<aquarius> beuno, http://ubuntuone.com/p/Gyx/ is the new ubuntuone-couchdb-query; then just do: ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE contacts
<aquarius> beuno, note that this will just blow away the whole database without asking or anything, so be careful.
<beuno> bac, ^
<mandel> helo, he, I clearly did not get it :)
<bac> beuno: /home/bac/Downloads> ./ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE contacts
<bac> {'ok': True}
<bac> 0 contacts!  woot.  thanks.
<beuno> bac, now you have no friends
<bac> beuno: i'm ok with that
<lalejand> Hi all, does someone have an idea of what I can do about this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/675796 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675796 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "can't delete contacts in the couchDB adressbook in evolution (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<lalejand> I subscribed to the mobile plan, and I would like to sync my contacts if possible
<mandel> lalejand, ask rodrigo_ about evolution, he knows the most about it
<rodrigo_> lalejand, I guess there are invalid chars coming from the u1 couchdb database, not sure
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : ok, if I can do some tests, just tell me.
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : is there a way to erase all contacts on the U1 server ?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, can you open ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html and get to the contacts you can't remove and paste the JSON in the bug?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, hmm, not sure, I think so, let me see
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : check this one also : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/676297
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 676297 in ubuntuone-servers "Can't delete some contacts beginning with "." or "/" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : what is the JSON ?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, the format the contacts are stored in in couchdb
<rodrigo_> lalejand, yeah, seems to be similar
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : a JSON is something like this ? pas-id-49735391000003BB
<rodrigo_> no, run on a terminal -> gnome-open ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<rodrigo_> this will open a web interface to your local couchdbv
<rodrigo_> so go to the contacts database, and try finding the problematic contacts
<rodrigo_> then you have a JSON link (or button, don't remember and can't run it here right now)
<hallyn> so I've got two laptops on maverick, both happily syncing tomboy and files, and claiming to be syncing bookmarks.  Butbookmarks are not being synced.  Expected?
<rodrigo_> just go there and copy the string (in the form of { "name": "....", ... }) to the bug
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : the problem is that I can't even enter on my couchDB adressbook on evolution. When I try, the adressBook crashes
<rodrigo_> lalejand, right, so try with the web interface
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : is that what you want me to copy to the bug ? http://pastebin.com/H62SQ2Ye
<duanedesign> lalejand: yes
<lalejand> duanedesign, rodrigo_ : ok
<rodrigo_> lalejand, yes
<rodrigo_> lalejand, is that the problematic one?
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : this is one I can't access via my U1 web account. The one with a "." as a name described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/676297?comments=all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 676297 in ubuntuone-servers "Can't delete some contacts beginning with "." or "/" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : there is another one with "/" for name, and I can't get his ID because I get a 404 error when I click on it in my U1 web interface account
<duanedesign> i have a contact that starts with a question mark that has a similar behavior
<rodrigo_> but that doesn't explain the evo crash
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: how are you going with the /tmp thingy?
<alecu> nessita, I'm testing a really small fix
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: right. My evo does not crash. I can only confirm that contacts starting with 'odd' characters do not work as expected in the web interface
<duanedesign> lalejand: i confirmed bug 676297 and added my info
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 676297 in ubuntuone-servers "Can't delete some contacts beginning with "." or "/" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676297
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : I think the best thing to do for me is to erase the contacts on U1 server and on my couchDB adressBook. Is that possible ?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, one by one on the web, evo should be able to let you select all and remove the, but since it crashes for you :(
<rodrigo_> lalejand, so try removing them on your local couchdb web interface
<dobey> bbiab; lunch time
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : argh, I have some 2700 contacts
<duanedesign> hallyn: you have Bookmarks checked under the 'Services' Tab in the Ubuntu One Preferences?
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : I can do "delete database" on the http://localhost:45314/_utils/database.html?contacts page ?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, :(
<rodrigo_> lalejand, try removing the problematic ones from the local web interface, and then the rest with evolution
<duanedesign> hallyn: you might try the steps under 'Killing and Restarting Desktopcouch' http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<duanedesign> hallyn: step 4 is not really necessary other then to verify that desktopcouch is running. You might check and see if the 'bookmarks' database exists though while looking at the desktopcouch web interface.
<duanedesign> off to lunch, brb
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : I deleted the "." and the "/" in my database, restarted evo, clicked on the adressbook tab in evo, evo displayed the couchDb adressbook by default writting that there was no contact, I clicked on my personal adressbook, clicked again on my couchDb adressbook, and adressbook crashed
<rodrigo_> lalejand, so the problematic for evo contact is another one
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : and evo freezes
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : is there a way to reset the couchDB adressbook ?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, no, just removing it, but that will get the contacts from the remote couchdb in the next replication
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : so I would have to resolve the "." and "/" contact names on U1 server first
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : how do I remove it ? Just doing delete adressbook in evo ?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, no, in the local couchdb web interface
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : with the "delete database" button ?
<rodrigo_> yes
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : ok, I will try
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : once I deleted the database, I just have to reactivate the couchdb in the cnotact pref in evo ?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, no, it's activated automatically
<lalejand> ok, so I just restart evo ?
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : ok, so I just restart evo ?
<rodrigo_> yes
<hallyn> duanedesign: yes, bookmarkes checked on both
<hallyn> and like i say notes andn files are being shared
<hallyn> i did just follow the steps in the faq, waiting to see what happens, but wouldn't expec thtat to work
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : ok restarted evo, clicked on contacts tab, displayed couchdb adressbook by default : no contact. Do I have to wait ?
<rodrigo_> lalejand, yes, until they replicate from the server
<rodrigo_> lalejand, check ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : last line is : 2010-11-18 17:58:00,785 DEBUG    finished replicating
<rodrigo_> and no errors?
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : still no contacts displayed and replication did that : http://pastebin.com/knDA3Kqw
<rodrigo_> ok, replication failed
<rodrigo_> ask thisfred about it
<rodrigo_> or vds
<thisfred> or CardinalFang. lalejand: Is this on lucid, or maverick?
<vds> reconnection issues
<lalejand> thisfred : maverick
<thisfred> vds, yeah, I thought that one was fixed though
<lalejand> thisfred : new replication info : http://pastebin.com/x0D0xG5g (I didn't click anything)
<vds> thisfred: they should, it depends on the version lalejand is using
<CardinalFang> lalejand, thisfred, rodrigo_, ah, couchdb died and the replication service is confused.
<thisfred> lalejand, what does this tell you: apt-cache show desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> lalejand, are you comfortable with killing a process?  "desktopcouch-service" in particular.
<lalejand> CardinalFang : apt-cache show desktopcouch : http://pastebin.com/eMEspG18
<CardinalFang> I can tell you how, if you want.  I don't know how much to say.
<lalejand> CardinalFang : I can kill it yes
<CardinalFang> lalejand, after that, start it up again.  At a terminal,    $   dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<lalejand> CardinalFang : ps -A | grep desktop --> 2 processes : 2163 ?        00:01:59 desktopcouch-se & 2329 ?        00:02:08 desktopcouch-se
<CardinalFang> lalejand, both or the lower one.  $ kill 2163
<lalejand> CardinalFang : ok, I will kill both
<lalejand> CardinalFang : I start it by doing $desktopcouch-service or doing what you said ($dbus-send...) ?
<CardinalFang> lalejand, that's the fastest way, yes.
<lalejand> CardinalFand : which one ? Yours ?
<CardinalFang> What?  Oh, mine is better.
<lalejand> CardinalFang : ok, started. What do I do now ?
<CardinalFang> lalejand, it should be replicating now.
<CardinalFang> lalejand,  file  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log  should have a mind-numbing amount of detail, if you want to look.
<nessita> guys, I need reviews for 2 branches:
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-syncdaemon-backend/+merge/41110
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/ping-url-can-be-none/+merge/41177
<lalejand> CardinalFang : 2010-11-18 18:26:24,464 ERROR    can't replicate 'gwibber_messages'  'http://localhost:36886/' <== {'source': 'gwibber_messages', 'target': {'url': 'https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F94a%2Fb54%2F543934%2Fgwibber_messages', 'auth': {'oauth': {dbus.String(u'consumer_secret'): 'HiddenHidd', dbus.String(u'token'): dbus.String(u'RxKklcmQ50QQNWDD8jhn'), dbus.String(u'consumer_key'): dbus.String(u'ubuntuone'), dbus.Stri
<lalejand> CardinalFang : do you understand the problem ?
<lalejand> CardinalFang : several errors. Here is another one : ERROR    can't create/verify 'u/94a/b54/543934/bookmarks' couchdb.one.ubuntu.com:443  oauth={dbus.String(u'consumer_secret'): 'HiddenHidd', dbus.String(u'token'): dbus.String(u'RxKklcmQ50QQNWDD8jhn'), dbus.String(u'consumer_key'): dbus.String(u'ubuntuone'), dbus.String(u'name'): dbus.String(u'UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com'), dbus.String(u'token_secret'): 'HiddenHid
<CardinalFang> lalejand, I understand that first one.  It probably is so large that it takes too long to open it.  But, it's a DB you probably don't care about.
<CardinalFang> lalejand, the second one is interesting, but not a grave problem.
<CardinalFang> lalejand, what's immediately after that?
<lalejand> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lalejand> File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/pair/couchdb_pairing/couchdb_io.py", line 247, in replicate
<CardinalFang> lalejand, pastebin the next 20 lines.
<lalejand> CardinalFang : I lost it, I updated the file
<lalejand> CardinalFang : here is another one : http://pastebin.com/LUP9VdGx
<CardinalFang> lalejand, Hrm, timeout on server.  That usually means the DB is huge.  We'll look to figure that one out.
<lalejand> CardinalFang : 2700 contacts :/
<CardinalFang> Wow.  You're very popular.  :)
<thisfred> I wish we could tell haproxy to either block all or none of the requests for a single replication session
<lalejand> CardinalFang : well I would like to. But I think what happened is that I installed one day a kind of plugin that adds the chat contacts to the evo contacts. And it was not a good idea :(
<lalejand> CardinalFang : so I have plenty of contact kind of "0009878775565665", and contacts in double, ...
<CardinalFang> lalejand, well, there's nothing *wrong* with having that many.  We have something to fix.
<lalejand> CardinalFang : Can I do something ?
<CardinalFang> lalejand, I don't think so, but thanks.
<lalejand> CardinalFang : so for me for the moment, the only solution is to delete one by one the contacts on U1 server ?
<CardinalFang> lalejand, Hrm, without some programming, yes.
<nessita> alecu, Chipaca: would you please perform a few reviews for me?
<alecu> nessita, I can
<Chipaca> nessita: I'm three levels of abstraction away from your things... can they wait?
<Chipaca> nessita: also: you need to start pinging CardinalFang and thisfred and vds and mandel for reviews more (start with small reviews) :)
<nessita> Chipaca: yes, of course. PLease let me know when you have s lot.
<nessita> Chipaca: yes, I agree. Thing is that right now, for control panel, the branches are huge, and not easible breakable
<nessita> I've asked for reviews in the channel since this morning
<Chipaca> nessita: ok
<nessita> alecu: easy and quick: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/ping-url-can-be-none/+merge/41177
<nessita> alecu: easy but not quick (the diff is big but is mainly refactor of dbus_client tests): https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-syncdaemon-backend/+merge/41110
<alecu> on them
<nessita> alecu: I'm not in a hurry, but if possible, it would rock to have those ready for tomorrow morning. I've pinged you directly because no one else offered. Thanks!
<alecu> nessita, no problem.
<nessita> Chipaca: the fact that I will be working mainly by myself on control panel makes the review process a bit more difficult. I guess the same will happen for alecu. I know we should be aware of each others work, but doing reviews of unfamiliar code is not easy nor appealing... :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: we'll all be working on things in relative isolation, and unless we pay attention during standups and the weekly meet, and do eachother reviews, we'll only make things worse. I worry about this -- we'll be in silos before we know it. The whole team has gotten worse at doing reviews on things we aren't familiar with, and we need to work to get that back...
<Chipaca> nessita: ... this is something I need to bring up tomorrow
 * Chipaca changes hat
<Chipaca> and I probably need to send it to the mailing list also
 * Chipaca puts on another hat
 * Chipaca goes back to the code
<nessita> Chipaca: I agree. Are you thinking on bringing back review days again? mauinly
<nessita> oops
<nessita> mainly in a per team basis?
<Chipaca> nessita: no
<Chipaca> nessita: not yet anyway
<Chipaca> nessita: if explaining why it's important to review code you're not familiar with isn't enough, I might. We'll see.
<nessita> ok
<alecu> nessita, if ping_url is None, why are we calling self._ping_url() at all?
<nessita> alecu: what a great question
<nessita> alecu: I'll fix!
<alecu> thanks!
<nessita> alecu: since we have a duplicated if within _ping_url :-/
<nessita> and by we I mean silly me :-D
<nessita> alecu: fixed, tested and pushed
<alecu> nessita, thanks
<nessita> thank you! really
 * nessita is gone
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2010-11-19
<intrader> Anyone, I have two computers and would like to share tomboy notes, and one or more file. On the first computer I used synchronize from tomboy - that seems to have worked. On the second computer when I start synchronize in tomboy, it find a few duplicates (which I rename), and it looses one of the notes. Then when I start tomboy from Applications or Terminal it aborts after Initializing Mono.Addins. As to the file sharing, I don'
<intrader> t see the ubuntu folder. I am running Maverick.
<kees> had a folder shared with me recently but it doesn't show up on my filesystem (just the web interface). I've tried a disconnect/reconnect but it's still missing. any clues?
<beuno> kees, how about restarting the client?
<beuno> there's a restart button
<beuno> I had the same today
<beuno> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/676983
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 676983 in ubuntuone-client "Shares (to me) don't download automatically (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kees> hm, --refresh-volumes didn't do anything
<kees> -d then -c didn't help either
<beuno> does --list-shares show it?
<kees> yup
<beuno> could you then attach your logs to the bug?
<kees> where are they hiding?
<kees> ah, .cache/ubuntuone/log
<beuno> that's the one
<beuno> apport may collect them
<kees> syncdaemon.log.2010-11-18_19-03-11:2010-11-18 18:20:41,427 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - ERROR - Node delta for cc318c95-a8a9-4de6-8b0c-5bd6953f5381:d579ee63-6438-4eaa-bb61-5db619a77994 can't be applied.
<kees> odd.
<kees> anyway, I'll attach stuff
<beuno> kees, that will be interesting to the people who know that area batter than me  :)
<beuno> thanks!
<kees> you bet!
<intrader> Anyone, I would like to share tomboy notes, and one or more files. On the first computer I used synchronize from tomboy - that seems to have worked. On the second computer when I start synchronize in tomboy, it find a few duplicates (which I rename), and it looses one of the notes. Then when I start tomboy from Applications or Terminal it aborts after Initializing Mono.Addins. As to the file sharing, I don't see the ubuntu folde
<intrader> r. I am running Maverick.
<sap> honk
<sap> :)
<sap> question: my ubuntuone-gnome client doesnt show up anymore...no symbol in the taskbar or anything. if I start ubuntuone-preferences from shell, it recognizes my account, but can't connect. I don't have anything important uploaded yet...so a fresh/clean re-install wouldnt be a problem
<sap> I just don't know what to check first...standard re-installation didn't work
<duanedesign> sap: hello
<sap> hi
<sap> brb, reboot
<duanedesign> wb sap
<duanedesign> :)
<sap-> hi again duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> sap: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<duanedesign> sap-: ^
<sap-> duanedesign, lucid, if thats enough...kernel & package-info as well?
<duanedesign> no thats enough
<duanedesign> sap-: ok can you open a Terminal and run this command:  u1sdtool -s
<sap-> duanedesign, just a sec
<sap-> nopaste? or is "Ready" enough info?
<duanedesign> sap-: its not a lot and its slow in here so it is ok if you post it here
<sap-> State: READY
<sap->     connection: Not User Not Network
<sap->     description: ready to connect
<sap->     is_connected: False
<sap->     is_error: False
<sap->     is_online: False
<sap->     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> sap-: ok. can you run this command:  u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> that is the same as pushing the 'Connect' button on the Ubuntu One Preferences
<sap-> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<sap->     connection: With User With Network
<sap->     description: processing queues
<sap->     is_connected: True
<sap->     is_error: False
<sap->     is_online: True
<sap->     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<sap-> new status..
<duanedesign> sap-: ok. that looks pretty good
<duanedesign> sap-: the newer versions of Ubuntu One do not have the applet in the panel anymore
<sap-> duanedesign, oha, thats new info...but how do I know how about the status of the syncing then?
<duanedesign> sap-: their is one you can install, it is just not part of the install
<sap-> duanedesign, and how come there is no icon in my "internet" programms anymore?
<sap-> it's no biggy to get to the preferences via terminal, but it's confusing
<duanedesign> sap-: The Ubuntu ONe Preferences is now accessed from the 'me Menu'
<duanedesign> that is the Menu with your username
<duanedesign> also you can access it in System > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<karni> hi duanedesign -- you know where can I can I find U1 "file status" emblem pictures, such as "ok tick" or "updating" ?
<sap-> duanedesign, alright, thanks a lot for the info.
<duanedesign> sap-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594301 <--I did a post on the forum about getting more info from Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> might be useful
<duanedesign> karni: /usr/share/icons/...
<karni> duanedesign: /usr/share/icons/Humanity/emblems/ -- finally found it. thank you
<duanedesign> karni: aha
<karni> :)
<duanedesign> karni: i was looking..lots of folders ;)
<karni> duanedesign: me too ^ ^
<karni> duanedesign: by the way, I also found some really neat ubuntu 'tray' icons, that I might use for notifications! yay
<karni> duanedesign: all's good?
 * karni attends a lecture on SCRUM and TDD
<karni> & XP
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> whats TDD
<duanedesign> karni: i have been struggling with a bug in CLI Companion.
<karni> Test Driven Design/Development
<duanedesign> aha
<karni> aha
<karni> first you write tests, then you write code that will pass them
<karni> becomes more and more popular recently
<duanedesign> makes sense
<duanedesign> .15
<duanedesign> oops
 * karni away, listetning to the lecture
<alecu> hello humans!
<alecu> nessita, ping
<duanedesign> alecu: hello
<alecu> hi duanedesign!
<alecu> how is it going?
<duanedesign> good! answering some questions in the Ubuntu One section fo the forums.
<duanedesign> taking a break from coding. I am stuck on fixing a bug in one of my applications
<duanedesign> alecu: so some of the team is off learning about cassandra? Are there plans to use cassandra in some way?
<alecu> duanedesign, I think it's being considered for some parts of the file server backend.
<alecu> duanedesign, what's your application?
<duanedesign> alecu: CLI Companion. It is a Terminal with an attached 'command dictionary'
<duanedesign> alecu: here are some screenshots http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=211
<alecu> nice!
<karni> duanedesign: looks nice!
<duanedesign> i got tired of always going  back and forth from tomboy to the terminal getting commands
<duanedesign> i have a new release that i want to get out this weekend that puts the command list in an expander. So you can hide the command list when you are not using it.
<karni> need is mother of invention :)
<karni> there's such saying, or something along that line
<mandel> duanedesign, I did not knwo you used spanish vars in your code :)
<kklimonda> aquarius: ping
<mandel> unless traducidos is english...
<aquarius> kklimonda, pong
<kklimonda> aquarius: does it make sense to assume that most documents in desktopcouch are going to have the same record_type (and so are going to have the same type)?
<aquarius> kklimonda, no
<aquarius> kklimonda, a record type is specific to the type of thing a document represents. A document describing a contact has a different type from one describing a recipe
<karni> in theory, each app using desktopcouch backend can have different record type(s)
<kklimonda> aquarius: yes - but does it mean we can't assume that each database stores a majority of documents of one type?
<aquarius> karni, not only in theory: I would absolutely expect each app using desktopcouch to use different record types, unless they're two apps which deal with the same data (for example, both Evolution and Thunderbird should use the same record type for contacts)
<karni> aquarius: right :)
<aquarius> kklimonda, ah, in one database, that's different. It depends. Some applications only really deal with one sort of data, or they store their different data in two places (so Evlution would store contacts and tasks in two separate databases, I'd imagine)
 * karni attends advanced operating systems lecture
<aquarius> kklimonda, others, not: imagine, for example, a recipe manager, which might have different record types for "recipe" and "ingredient"
<aquarius> kklimonda, for example, "cheers" (the game achievements library) has two record types: "trophy" and "trophy set"
<aquarius> kklimonda, but they'd both be in the same database
<kklimonda> it's getting ridiculously hard to map desktopcouch into GObject while making library feel like C :/
<aquarius> kklimonda, doesn't couchdb-glib already do that?
<kklimonda> aquarius: only for two types, hardcoded deep inside code.
<aquarius> kklimonda, couchdb-glib shouldn't be contacts-specific?
<aquarius> rodrigo__, see kklimonda's point about couchdb-glib?
<rodrigo__> aquarius, yes, we've been discussing it for some weeks now
<rodrigo__> we're redesigning the API
<rodrigo__> and desktopcouch stuff is giving us headaches :)
<aquarius> rodrigo__, oh right OK if you're already on top of this then I am behind on data ;)
<rodrigo__> :)
<karni> Easiest way to implement distributed mutex - centralized manager xD
<karni> join #dropbox
<karni> xD I wanted to report a bug lol
<karni> their mobile app seems to have a minor bug..
<nessita> alecu: pong
<alecu> hi nessita, was about to ask you about landing changes to server code with only one review.
<alecu> nessita, but already talked about it with the boss and j.do and b1
<nessita> alecu: :-)
<nessita> dobey: any idea what happened with https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/ping-url-can-be-none/+merge/41177 ?
<nessita> "There was a problem validating some authors of the branch"
<alecu> yeap, that looks weird
<alecu> seems like otto should put on his glasses when piloting
<nessita> thisfred, mandel: mumble?
<nessita> joshuahoover: mumble?
<joshuahoover> nessita: joining...
<nessita> Chipaca: if you're around, mumble?
<Chipaca> nessita: looking for my headset..
<nessita> dobey: mumble?
<alecu> nessita, I think dobey is out today.
<nessita> alecu: is not out on canonicaladmin, maybe the leave wasn't approved yet?
<thisfred> oops yes
<alecu> nessita, my leave of last friday was not approved as per last night. :-)
<nessita> jeje
<Chipaca> it wasnt?
<dobey> no i'm not out today
<dobey> vds is
<alecu> Chipaca, no, it still isn't! :-)
<nessita> yes, vds is out (though canonicaladmin doesn't know about that)
<dobey> nessita: re: merge failure, is a bug in tarmac; i'm working on a fix
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<Chipaca> alecu: I only have things for december from you
<alecu> Chipaca, there's a "Holiday - November  2010 - 12/11/2010 - 12/11/2010"
<alecu> Chipaca, and it says "awaiting sign off"
<alecu> Chipaca, but don't you worry
<alecu> Chipaca, we know those are tasks for Chipaca2
<m4n1sh> on what port does U1 sync? 80? HTTP?
<duanedesign> m4n1sh: Ubuntu One uses the https port to communicate, which is port 443.
<nessita> alecu: ping?
<kklimonda> Is sequence of elements in mergeable lists important? some old documents mention it but I don't see sequence in lists I have (in the contacts database)
<jamesh_> kklimonda: you mean the _order key?
<kklimonda> jamesh_: yes
<joshuahoover> nessita: so, as dobey rightly pointed out earlier, the burndown charts only pickup source bugs...ugh
<joshuahoover> nessita: i'll go through today and add those for all existing bugs and send out a reply to your email about how we track the desktop work so everyone understands we need source bugs/tasks along with the project bug going forward
<nessita> joshuahoover: thanks. Question: is there any chance to track non-source bugs?
<jamesh_> kklimonda: Users would probably be surprised if the order of addresses in a contact jumped around.
<jamesh_> you will lose some ordering info from one alternative when merging a conflict though.
<kklimonda> jamesh_: hmm, when I browse my contacts database I see lists like this: http://pastebin.com/xVURTTzT - there is no _order here
<jamesh_> kklimonda: perhaps the eds plugin isn't setting it.
<kklimonda> perhaps :)
<joshuahoover> nessita: i'll ask
<jamesh_> kklimonda: looking at http://git.gnome.org/browse/couchdb-glib/tree/couchdb-glib/couchdb-document-contact.c, it doesn't
<jamesh_> and it looks like it'd have trouble if there is an _order key
<rodrigo__> yeah, not setting/getting it
<kklimonda> jamesh_: as I understand, mergeable lists make it easier to work with conflicts? I can see which elements from the list have been removed, which were added and edited?
<jamesh_> kklimonda: the main case it helps with is a conflict where both sides add an item to the list.  Not sure how well it'll handle removals
<kklimonda> I wonder.. how to decide whether the fact that phone number is missing in one database means that it has been removed locally and should be removed on the remote database or vice versa?
<nessita> wooohooo! ubuntu-sso-client v1.0.7 was released to maverick-updates!
<nessita> alecu, joshuahoover: ^
<joshuahoover> nessita: excellent!
<nessita> that version fixes bug #667899, bug #656545 and bug #660516
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 667899 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "User may register without validating the email address (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667899
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656545 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Accessing the keyring in a thread make the program crash (was find_credentials segfaults) (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 32)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656545
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 660516 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Ubuntu SSO Client does not notify of failed Ubuntu One ping attempt / invalidate token (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660516
<alecu> nessita, great!
<nessita> joshuahoover: any update on how's u1client SRU going?
 * alecu goes to have lunch.
<joshuahoover> nessita: no, i have no news :(
<nessita> dobey: do you have another branch to test the "There was a problem validating some authors of the branch" other than mine? I'd need to land it so I can package ussoc (alecu mentioned nightlies are borken so I wanna fix the packaging bits)
<dobey> nessita: ok, i'll land your branch then
<nessita> dobey: I can run tarmac here, is working for me
<dobey> nessita: it works here too; i just have to disable that plug-in, which i just did; so it will land in 2 minutes
<nessita> dobey: awesome, thanks
<dobey> i was just trying to enable that plug-in so that we could avoid potentially landing code from someone that hasn't signed the contrib agreement
<dobey> without having to manually check it
<nessita> ah
<m4n1sh> duanedesign: thanks a lot. This means I can use U1 client for windows behind the firewall too :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, reviewed branch.  Only one complaint, and it's very minor.  One question, though.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: give it to me straight :)
<thisfred> or is it on the review?
<thisfred> and thanks, that was a big review!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: fixes pushed
<CardinalFang> Lunch!  brb
<lalejand> Hi, I noticed that the music synced with the U1 app on my Ipod is not listed in the music folder of the ipod. Is that normal ?
<jamesh_> lalejand: you mean the music streaming app?
<lalejand> jamesh_ : yes
<lalejand> jamesh= : ah it is played streaming ? the music are not downloaded ?
<jamesh_> lalejand: I think it might cache some music locally, but it is primarily a streaming app.
<lalejand> jamesh_ : ahm, ok
<beuno> right
<beuno> it doesn't store them in a centrally-accesible place
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: poig
<nessita> pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: is the ubuntuone-control-panel project going to be a separate package or just be part of the ubuntuone-client package? i ask because i'm adding source tasks/bugs to the blueprint project bugs
<nessita> joshuahoover: separated project and package
<joshuahoover> nessita: ok, well...hmmm
<nessita> joshuahoover: the package is ready. can't be landed in natty because it depens on newer u1client that the currently released there
<joshuahoover> nessita: got ya
<intrader> Anyone, how do I store a file in the ubuntu one folder  - I don't see this folder in Maverick
<JamesTait> intrader: IIRC, if you click on the Me Menu and select Ubuntu One, the Ubuntu One folder will appear in your Places menu,
<intrader> JamesTait, sorry, when I click on  'my login name' I see 'Ubuntu One' and 'About Me'. When I bring up 'Ubuntu One', it brings up a preferences menu
<nessita> hello! can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/split-gui/+merge/41369 ?
<intrader> JamesTait, Anyone, I don't know where the 'Me Menu' is
<beuno> intrader, top roght, where your name is
<duffydack> Will Mr Rye`s indicator be in the main repo, and/or by supplied by default when using U1 ? like it should..
<duffydack> its as/more important as any gwibber nonsense.
<Chipaca> statik: about spidermonkey, they're considering splitting libmozjs out of firefox, ChrisCoulson is looking into that
<Chipaca> statik: s/they're/we're/ really :)
<Chipaca> statik: that still needs work from couchdb to upgrade to the new api, but that's work they want to do already
<Chipaca> statik: and this spidermonkey is a tracemonkey already :)
#ubuntuone 2010-11-20
<Chipaca> statik: if that plan fails, I'll be looking for help in getting our own libmozjs packaged for this... as otherwise we won't fit on the cd
<intrader> beuno, pardon the delay, I did not see your answer. I locate 'Ubuntu Oe...' . This opens a preferences dialog,, in the Services I click on checkbox for Files and say Close. I don't see anything in 'Places'
<Chipaca> intrader: hi
<Chipaca> intrader: what's the issue?
<Chipaca> intrader: beuno is probably afk, or *should* be
 * Chipaca looks at beuno
<Chipaca> intrader: he's been sprinting for a week solid
<Chipaca> intrader: for some upgrade paths, you won't have an Ubuntu One folder in Places
<Chipaca> intrader: if that is your case, you can easily add it
<intrader> Chipaca, I like to share one file. I found Ubuntu One inside Places->Home
<Chipaca> intrader: you're in maverick?
<Chipaca> intrader: when you say "share", do you mean publish so anybody with the link and a web browser can find it, or share with a single person so they get it in their ubuntu one?
<intrader> Chipaca, yes, I have taken the file and moved it to the Ubuntu One folder. And I want the latter, just for me on all my laptops.
<Chipaca> intrader: ah! so that's not sharing, that's syncing :)
<Chipaca> intrader: if you sign in with the same ubuntu one account on all laptops, you'll have it everywhere
<Chipaca> intrader: is that what you want?
<intrader> Chipaca, I stand corrected :). The problem is that on the other computer, when I synchronize tomboy notes, the synchronization fails and I loose one of the files with duplicate on the second laptop.
<Chipaca> intrader: files and tomboy notes use completely separate methods of synchronization
<Chipaca> intrader: you shouldn't be having the issues you're having with tomboy, but even with that, you should be able to sync a file between computers :)
<intrader> Chipaca, I thought ubuntu one would work on both. I will try the file  Further about tomboy, after the synchonize, tomboy does not start all the time. If I am lucky, I will see the yello folder with notes that are local, nothing synchronized.
<Chipaca> intrader: oh :(
<Chipaca> intrader: now is past EOW for practically the whole team; could you contact us next week about your tomboy issues?
<intrader> Chipaca, what is EDW :(
<intrader> Chipaca, the second computer's ubuntu folder ->Shared with me, is empty.
<Chipaca> intrader: EOW is end-of-week
<Chipaca> intrader: ok, let's debug this. Can you tell me the name of the file on the computer where it is?
<intrader> Chipaca, so kind willing to hang around. I have been able to see the file on second computer by saying in the Ubuntu Preferences->Services chek the files checkbox.. I will verify if it updated.
<intrader> Chipaca, the update from the second laptop is not in the first computer. something not working.
<Chipaca> intrader: ok. what is the output of "u1sdtool -s" on each?
<intrader> Chipaca, command not found. Do I need to install something?
<Chipaca> intrader: ubuntuone-client
<intrader> Chipaca, it must be a python thing - before the Command not found it tells me something about 'Command 'olsdtool' from package etc.... How do I write this
<Chipaca> intrader: not sure how you don't have that; no wonder file synchronizing is behaving strangely for you :)
<Chipaca> intrader: u1sdtool is u-one-sdtool, not u-ell-sdtool, right?
<intrader> Chipaca, when I type `ubuntuone-client ulsdtool -s` it tells me that ubuntuone-client not a command
<Chipaca> intrader: try "u1sdtool -s"; make sure you write u1sdtool and not ulsdtool
<intrader> Chipaca, on the second computer I go to the ubuntu one preferences, and in Services I check on Files. Then I see the update in computer one.
<Chipaca> intrader: stop checking and unchecking that; just leave it checked (for now at least)
<Chipaca> intrader: make sure it is checked on both computers
<intrader> Chipaca, ah, on first computer what I get is 'connection: with user with Network\nldescription: processing queues\nlis_connected: True\nis_error:False\nis_online:True\nqueues:IDLE
<Chipaca> intrader: and that in the Devices tab of ubuntuone-preferences, the entry for your computer says it's connected
<Chipaca> intrader: excellent
<Chipaca> intrader: and in the second one?
<intrader> Chipaca, on the second computer nothing, only the pythonesque 'Command not found' with something about the namespace ubutuone-client
<Chipaca> intrader: could you copy the whole thing to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<intrader> Chipaca, the stuff that I sent with \ns?
<Chipaca> intrader: no, the one that failed
<intrader> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/534443
<intrader> Chipaca,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/534443
<Chipaca> intrader: u1sdtool, not ulsdtool :)
<intrader> Chipaca, I don't see the difference
<Chipaca> intrader: u-one-sdtool versus u-ell-sdtool
<intrader> Chipaca, the l end the one show the same here on terminal's font
<Chipaca> intrader: yeah... add 'look for a better monospaced font' to your to-do list :)
<intrader> Chipaca, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/534446
<Chipaca> intrader: that's still an ell, not a one
<intrader> Chipaca, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/534448
<Chipaca> intrader: ok, wait a few seconds and try again
<intrader> Chipaca, same
<Chipaca> strange
<Chipaca> can you check whether "files" is checked in ubuntuone-preferences?
<intrader> Chipaca, i broough up the dialog for Ubuntu One Preferences and turned one Service --->Files, and I get same output as in computer one
<Chipaca> intrader: could you pastebin this output?
<intrader> Chipaca, on computer two I open the file and update it, on computer one I attempt to open, it tells me computer one has it locked ---> we are getting somewhere
<Chipaca> intrader: yay
<Chipaca> intrader: I deduce this is an openoffice file :)
<intrader> Chipaca,  once I exit the spradsheet in computer two, I can open on computer one. Of course it is openoffice!
<Chipaca> intrader: excellent then
<intrader> Chipaca, the Ubuntu One note in tomboy describes something different from what I see. Services does not have Tomboy Notes
<intrader> Chipaca, sorry "Tomboy Web" instead
<intrader> Chipaca, how secured is this stuff in ubuntu one?
<Chipaca> intrader: the file sync is done over ssl, and the file name and ownership information is physically separate from the file data itself, but the file data is not encrypted in storage
<intrader> Chipaca, shall we adjourn ? I need to go to the Apple store. Thanks so much for your help!
<Chipaca> intrader: cheers
<Koterpillar> How do I move ~/Ubuntu\ One to another place?
<duanedesign> Koterpillar:
<Koterpillar> ?
<duanedesign> hello
<Koterpillar> ? ?
<duanedesign> you can not move the Ubutnu One folder. But you can sync any folder in your home directory
<kklimonda> hola duanedesign, how are you today? :)
<duanedesign> hey kklimonda
<duanedesign> :)
<Koterpillar> Too bad. I keep directories name lowercase, everything else is changed in user-dirs.dirs...
<duanedesign> kklimonda: i am fdoing good
<kklimonda> it's not really something that can be added to
<kklimonda> that can be added to user-dirs.dirs
<Koterpillar> I know
<kklimonda> (as the content of this file is defined by freedesktop.org)
<Koterpillar> thanks... I guess subscribing to #392583 is as good as I can get now :(
<kklimonda> bug 392583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392583 in ubuntuone-client "move ubuntuone default location (affects: 7) (heat: 7)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392583
<kklimonda> looks like it, youcan also click on affects me too
<duanedesign> kklimonda: you are in poland?
<Koterpillar> Already.
<kklimonda> duanedesign: yes, I am
<duanedesign> kklimonda: was just looking at a map of the next UDS location (budapest)
<duanedesign> you and rye will not have far to go :)
<kklimonda> yes, it's just around the corner :)
<kklimonda> much nicer than the 16 hours long flight
<kklimonda> and in the same timezone
<duanedesign> wow
<duanedesign> i have never been on a flight that long
<kklimonda> well, it was the sum of two flights and waiting in between
<duanedesign> I really want to make the next UDS though. I have always wanted to visit europe
<kklimonda> hope to see you in few months then :)
<duanedesign> kklimonda: how is your coding coming along
<kklimonda> duanedesign: I'm preparing first merge of couchdb-glib for tomorrow, I hope to get rest of them ready by the end of the week.
<duanedesign> nice
<kklimonda> I got my gnome git account so I can work on it directly \o/
<duanedesign> i think i got my bug fixed in CLI Companion. I ned to get caught up. Got lots of 'anxious' users
<duanedesign> sometimes i think users forget a lot of this software is free and created by volunteers. I got an email from a user who threatened to 'no longer use my product' lol
<kklimonda> heh
<kklimonda> Maybe they should consider paying you for fixing it ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> i am glad peple have found the software useful
<kklimonda> sure, it's always nice to know that what you write is something others find useful.
<duanedesign> or they can fix it themselves
<kklimonda> I'd actually prefer people paying me for fixing bugs than sending fixes themselves ;)
<duanedesign> and thhat they find it useful enough that they write me an email demanding bug fixes and new features
<kklimonda> heh, something is broken if they demand bug fixes and new features but don't put the money where their mouth is.
<kklimonda> which reminds me that I haven't had time to work on my feed reader for days :/
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> i have been meaning to get back to developing Stipple. I put it on the back burner while Couch replication was down
<kklimonda> some of it is superseeded by OneConf, right?
<kklimonda> for example "list of installed applications"
<duanedesign> kklimonda: yes it was
<duanedesign> kklimonda: so what i did was make it plug in based
<duanedesign> that wat i could pull and add features
<duanedesign> way*
<kklimonda> how did you do empathy logs?
<kklimonda> I have quite a lot of code for telepathy-logger written
<kklimonda> ah, you sync files with logs
<kklimonda> I've written a couchdb backend for telepathy-logger
<kklimonda> got stuck on getting avatar pictures and full name of contacts in telepathy-logger window, looks like the API was lacking :/
<kklimonda> and I'll have to rewrite quite a lot of code now that I've refactored couchdb-glib.. blah.
<duanedesign> i started a project to put all my irssi (IRC) logs into couchdb
<duanedesign> and then create a viewer to search and read them
<duanedesign> i got the firsst part done...but havent completed the viewer
<duanedesign> i have a folder full of half finished applications :P
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> I know the problem :)
<kklimonda> I have quite a few ideas for nice applications
<kklimonda> but not nearly enough time (and skills) to write most of them
<kklimonda> now I'd like to finish couchdb-glib, telepathy-logger for couchdb and my news reader..
<duanedesign> yeah.
<duanedesign> kklimonda: what is the news reader name?
 * duanedesign goes to get breakfast
<kklimonda> duanedesign: kangaroo
<kklimonda> duanedesign: btw, where do you live?
<kklimonda> isn't it somewhere in US?
<kklimonda> ah, right - it's around 8am there?
<duanedesign> kklimonda: Tulsa, oklahoma (U.S.)
#ubuntuone 2010-11-21
<sprung> Hi. UbuntuOne has generated the folders for the files I want but I am not seeing the files. The free space hasn't changed either. How do I know it's uploading and just being slow?
<sprung> it's either slow or something isnt working right
<sprung> hello?
<sprung> honk
<sprung> now ubuntuone-preferences won't start
<sprung> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.Preferences:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<lazarus_>  is it possible to make a script that interacts with ubuntu one i.e logs in using SSO and downloads requested files?
<kklimonda> lazarus_: there is libsyncdeamon
<lazarus_> ugg wifi
<lazarus_> can i create a script that logs in to ubuntu one using my login details and then use wget the files i need all through the terminal
<kklimonda> yes, there is nothing that a bit of shell (or any other scripting language) can't do
<lazarus_> kklimonda: how would i do this
<kklimonda> lazarus_: I guess it's all about cookies
<kklimonda> lazarus_: you have to login on the sso page and get a cookie and then use it on the one.ubuntu.com
<karni> kklimonda: perhaps there's nothing a bit of shell can't do, but certainly you can't use wget to fetch U1 files..
<karni> lazarus_: U1 uses ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<karni> lazarus_: plus, U1 uses oauth, so it's not exactly your credentials that are used to log in. it's the token and token secret that have been retrieved during initial signup/or add-device process, and they are easily fetchable from the gnome-keyring with python
 * karni will be availible back in some time, have to go now.
<kklimonda> karni: I think he was trying to scrape the u1 web interface
<karni> kklimonda: lazarus_: I haven't thought about that xD In such case, he could try haha :)
<sprung> hi, i read a support forum entry and it told me to delete my ubuntuone config and now i can't get ubuntuone to work like it did the first time i ran it
<sprung> i get these errors when i run ubuntuone-preferences:
<sprung> INFO:ubuntuone-preferences:Got credentials for Ubuntu One
<sprung> ERROR:ubuntuone-preferences:Got empty result for devices list.
<sprung> [2441:2452:627251735:ERROR:base/native_library_linux.cc(28)] dlopen failed when trying to open /home/spree/.mozilla/plugins/npatgpc.so: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sprung> [2441:2458:630748064:ERROR:net/socket/client_socket_pool_base.cc(935)] No pending request for backup job.
<sprung> please help me out
<sprung> hello?
<sprung> honk
<sprung> hello?
<kklimonda> !weekend |sprung
<ubot4> sprung: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<sprung> kklimonda, i was here this week too :)
<kklimonda> sprung: those errors look like you have some random plugin that can't load due to lack of libstdc++.so.5 but I don't thin it's relevant to the problem you have (whatever it is)
<kklimonda> sprung: you can try moving /home/spree/.mozilla/plugins/npatgpc.so simewhere else and see if it helps
<sprung> i will try that first
<sprung> ok now all i get is
<sprung> INFO:ubuntuone-preferences:Got credentials for Ubuntu One
<sprung> ERROR:ubuntuone-preferences:Got empty result for devices list.
<kklimonda> have you removed the oauth key from your keychain?
<sprung> whoops i pressed "connect" and got this: http://pastebin.us/1345
<sprung> kklimonda, yes i did that
<sprung> oh wait
<sprung> actually no i am removing it now
<kklimonda> you have to make sure that all ubuntuone processes are terminated before doing that
<sprung> a ha!
<sprung> it's asking me for sign in information
<sprung> that appears to have worked, thank you
<sprung> kklimonda, now I have two devices instead of one. they're both named the same thing.
<sprung> i only have one device (my pc)
<karni> sprung: you mean in the webUI?
<sprung> no, i mean in the ubuntu-preferences
<sprung> the client app
<karni> oh. you could probably remove the one at the bottom, but perhaps kklimonda might have an anwer to that
<sprung> ok, i will wait
<kklimonda> sprung: you can remove one of them from the Ubuntu One preferences window
<sprung> kklimonda, is it arbitrary which one?
<kklimonda> sprung: no - in the web ui you will have shown the dates when they were added
<kklimonda> sprung: you can try there
<kklimonda> sprung: if you have added both at the same day I have no idea how to see which one isn't used..
 * kklimonda knew that and has already forgotten :/
<sprung> well this is just weird because they both say the same day on the web ui and i had the other one set up months ago
<sprung> they both say 21 Nov
<sprung> maybe it doesnt matter
<sprung> ill leave them both on
<sprung> WORD. yeah the files are actually transferring now
<sprung> thanks kklimonda
<karni> CardinalFang: hey Chad, you around?
<duffydack> I wish u1 music store let me buy music thats on the usa site when Im in uk.  does not even show it when viewing from uk.
<madadam1> Hi guys, when I dx click on a file or a folder the submenù from ubuntuone appear disabled
<madadam1> why?
#ubuntuone 2011-11-14
<mfilipe> how do I do to sync tomboy with Ubuntu One in Oneiric?
<elopio> hi mfilipe. Have you read this? https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-notes-sync/
<mfilipe> elopio, yes but I found out what is the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/871139
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 871139 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne sync option wording is suboptimal (affects: 5) (heat: 24)" [Low,Confirmed]
<mfilipe> it is only a usability problem :)
<elopio> mfilipe, right. You can subscribe to that bug to follow its progress.
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> JamesTait, morning ;)
 * mandel a little off having some hardware issues
<gatox> hi!
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi! how are you?
<ralsina> hi gatox! Fine, back at work, looking at 1250 canonical emails ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jejej yes, that is always difficult..
<gatox> ralsina, one of those e-mails says that now that i don't have  more classes until next year, we talk with nessita and we decided that would be best if i work from 8am to 5pm
<ralsina> gatox: sounds ok
<mandel> gatox, ralsina morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<ralsina> hi mandel!
<mandel> gatox, did we get the fixes of the control panel with the new ubuntuone-dev-tools?
<gatox> mandel, sorry.... not follow...
<mandel> gatox, do you remember the fixes we had to made for the setUp calls etc..
<mandel> ??
<gatox> mandel, yep yep
<gatox> mandel, everything it's fixed
<gatox> regarding that
<mandel> gatox, sweet, then I have to merge my branch with trunk :)
<gatox> :P
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> nessita, morning
<gatox> nessita, hi
<gatox> mandel, if you have a sec...... can you review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/uistr-fix/+merge/82001 IS REALLY SMALL
<mandel> nessita, ralsina I have a very big doc on how to setup your machines and network to tst proxy, is there a wiki where I can put that, or should I just use a google doc
<mandel> gatox, sure
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<nessita> hello ralsina, mandel, gatox!
<ralsina> mandel: I think a google doc is ok, remember to share it with everyone
<nessita> mandel: google doc is fine
<nessita> ralsina: so, we should be making a release of windows today or tomorrow... I need to confirm that a last minute bug is fixed, but other than that we're almost good to go. Did you read the email about qt4reactor?
<ralsina> nessita: I am catching up on email, should be done in a couple f hours
<ralsina> but sure, we can do a release, no problem
<mandel> nessita, ralsina ok,do you guys know how to format text in a google doc for code, there is a fair amount of config file to play with
 * mandel hates config files..
<ralsina> mandel: no idea... set font to courier? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, hehe that should work, at the end of the day is a c++ base config style..
<mandel> I cannot believe people do that, but there you go :(
<ralsina> c++? for what?
<mandel> ralsina, bind9 in case you want to setup your machine as a dns server to resolve the local machines with static ips and the active directory domain
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<alecu> hi there, ralsina, mandel!
<ralsina> mandel: oh, dhcpd. Yes, it looks like c++
<ralsina> hi alecu!
<mandel> ralsina, it was a major PITA to find out how to add the stupid AD subdomain, but with that network setup we should have most of the stuff covered :)
<mandel> alecu, hola!
<mandel> gatox, your branch looks ok, I've tan the tests in N so it shoul dbe ok for O too :)
<gatox> mandel, yes, i tested in O
<mandel> gatox, cool, I'll add the +1 and soons as my browser ges back to live.. for some reason starting a vm make chrom go banannas :)
<mandel> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/uistr-fix/+merge/82001 should be ready for you to make it merge
<duanedesign> morning all
<gatox> mandel, thanks!
<mandel> gatox, np
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, I've updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015 (although lp has not yet noticed the changes) can you take a look when possible
 * alecu loves that vi has syntax highlighting for straces
<mandel> alecu, ups, I just realized that the changes did not appear in lp because I push with them not being commited, just fixed that, sorry :)
<alecu> mandel, lol!
<mandel> alecu, is monday.. ( is that a valid excuse)
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, so, the fix for vista is easy, but we have to change the way we distribute the .exes.. the problem is 'simple'  since we just have to change the location of the autoupdater.exe to be out of dist
<mandel> ralsina, nessita that means changing the code that finds the .exe and the package, and tell Vista users to download the new installer, those that sound ok?
<mandel> we also need to think the correct location for it, and change the location of update.ini
<nessita> mandel: what does it mean "to change the location of the autoupdater.exe to be out of dist"?
<mandel> nessita, in the package we release on windows, we have a data folder, a dist folder etc..
<mandel> nessita, the dist folder contains among other things the .exes created by py2exe AND the autoupdater.exe
<mandel> nessita, the problem is py2exe adds a library that makes the autoupdater.exe brake
<mandel> nessita, sorry break, is not running hehe
<nessita> mandel: so we need to drop the autoupdater.exe somewhere else?
<mandel> anyways, so we have to make sure that the autoupdater.exe is not placed in the same location as the py2exe libs and .exe
<mandel> nessita, yes, I was thinking on creating a new folder called updater where the .exe and the update.ini are placed
<mandel> nessita, then we will have the Vista clients updating \o/
<mandel> nessita, ralsina_ so, I'm guessing I need to work based on the branch that we used to build the installer, right?
<ralsina_> mandel: yes
<mandel> and propose and MP agains it, although I prefer to get that merge to trunk first and the MP agains trunk
<ralsina_> let's merge that branch already
<ralsina_> it needs cleaning, but it's going to rot if we don't merge :-(
<ralsina_> since only I can commit to it
<ralsina_> and some of the cleanups are things you (mandel) did that I only understand vaguely (the module finder for py2exe, for example)
<nessita> ralsina_: one thing about that
<mandel> ralsina_, nessita if you want I can take a look at those things and clean them before we merge it
<nessita> ralsina_: we need to install the qt4reactor differently now... did you read the email?
<ralsina_> nessita: still not there :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: I had about 1500 emails this morning
<nessita> mandel: I think is best that your try to focus on proxy support
<ralsina_> 350 left to go
<nessita> mandel: leave that script to ralsina_ :-)
<mandel> ok
<ralsina_> I will spend the evening hacking at the script to clean up a bit, then propose for merging
<nessita> ralsina_: ok, just heads up that before you build the installer, you need to change how the script uses/install qt4reactor
<ralsina_> nessita: cool, thanks
<ralsina_> mandel: I can fix the autoupdater, too, since it's easy to move it
<nessita> ralsina_: so, qt4reactor now should be downloaded from git, and inside it just run: python ./setup.py install (for installation, I guess for releasing we do something differently?
<nessita> )
<mandel> ralsina_, ok, sounds good
<ralsina_> whoa, it has a setup.py now? :-D
<nessita> ralsina_: yeap :-) I submitted a couple of merge requests to upstream and they got merged
<ralsina_> awesome
<nessita> mandel: hi there, I'm re-reviewing lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together and it has 7 conflicts...
<mandel> nessita, really.. maybe something landed after I did the update, on it right now I'm between bugs
<nessita> mandel: no rush, just FYI
<gatox> alecu, can you re-review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<ralsina_> gatox: sine you are working n expanduser, check bug #889785 for a nice corner case
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889785 in ubuntuone-client "Can not add folders in WinXP (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889785
<nessita> ralsina_: we're no longer using the HOME env var (bah, when gatox's branches land, that is)
<nessita> ralsina_: but that's s good bug report :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: indeed, I was like, "whoa" :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: gatox: we should also check how we handle folder path case sensitiveness :-/
<ralsina_> nessita: for UDF names?
<mandel> nessita, what happened with the windows main module in ubuntuone_installer, where did it all go?
<mandel> nessita, it seems that a lot changed in a recent merge
<nessita> mandel: yeap, I made a cleanup for the main()
<nessita> mandel: everything 'useful' should be in utils/ now
<mandel> nessita, hm.. ok, I'l look around there
<nessita> mandel: check_credentials is now at multiplatform level (utils/__init__.py)
<mandel> nessita, where did the success_cb go?
<nessita> away :-)
<nessita> is dead
<gatox> ralsina_, ack
<mandel> nessita, ok.. so I had an extra step in that cb, can you point me where to look at so I can add that extra thing?
<nessita> mandel: utils/__init__.py check_credentials
<mandel> nessita, ok
<gatox> ralsina_, can i assign that bug to me?
<ralsina_> gatox: of course
<gatox> ralsina_, ok! :D
<ralsina_> in fact, it could go as a duplicate of the one you have to make expanduser cross platform
<gatox> ralsina_, ok
<ralsina_> gatox, mandel, alecu, dobey, nessita: standup in 10'
<gatox> ralsina_, ack
<nessita> ack
<mandel> ok
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> alecu, ralsina?
<ralsina> me
<alecu> and me
<mandel> shall I then?
<nessita> dobey: stand up? (and welcome back!)
<ralsina> mandel: go ahead
<mandel> DONE: Fixed following MP comments lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-loopingcall. Confirmed bug 586582 as invalid with the current release.
<mandel> TODO: Fix conflicts in lp:~mandel/ubuntone-windows-installer/put-migration-together it will take me a little long since there are a big number of changes. Look at the bugs I have to tackle related to proxy
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> COMMENT: I might need to leave a few mins early to go to the doctor and get pain killers, I broke my ribs during the weekend (they were broken and decided to play rugby, yes I'm stupid)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586582 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Ubuntu One don't works - Active Directory User (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586582
<mandel> nessita go!
<nessita> DONE: coded and landed every qt4reactor branch (ussoc, controlpanel, installer), reviews, a tiny bit of magicicada
<nessita> TODO: schedule the rest of the holidays, coordinate windows release, coordinate SRU release
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose and landed small successful branch fix, Fixed some conflicts in network-detect, improves in unicode issues branch. Some improves in freaky friday project ui.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixes for shared links in unicode branch
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: http://picplz.com/user/ralsina/pic/fmctx/ TODO: finish answering mail, cleanup build branch for windows, propose for merging, tech leads call, work on hiring BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> alecu?
<gatox> ralsina, jejejej
<alecu> DONE: freaky friday: started learning packaging for txsecrets
<alecu> TODO: back to proxy branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> comments?
<nessita> me!
<nessita> I will be on holiday all the next week and some days of the following after that
<ralsina> nessita: cool, have fun!
<ralsina> nessita: "coordinate windows release" do you want to do the RTs?
<nessita> ralsina: no, chasing people to do it :-)
<mandel> nessita, If I where youd, I'd say no ;)
<nessita> ralsina: could you please file them? ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: ok ;-)
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<ralsina> I say we schedule it for wednesday, pushing RTs back is  a pain
<nessita> ralsina: if you have to request a date, I would advice this Wed
<ralsina> coincidences :-)
<nessita> ralsina: yey! great mind think alike
<ralsina> and also, we do!
<ralsina> ;-)
<gatox> nessita, i finish with the migration of windows-installer network detect to a new branch to avoid the weird conflicts.... let me know when you have a moment to review it
<nessita> ralsina: also, I have 4 days left of holidays that I need to schedule, I was wondering if I can have one this Friday (I need to close some teaching activities that will take the whole afternoon)
<ralsina> ok, scheduling for wednesday, that would mean a thursday release, probably
<nessita> gatox: I would like to pause that (both on ussoc and installer) until we release
<ralsina> nessita: sure, canonicaladmin is one of my things for today, so file it
<nessita> gatox: can we do that?
<gatox> nessita, ok, no problem...
<gatox> nessita, i'll keep working on create shares link now
<nessita> gatox: great! let me know how that goes (though that will go into another windows release -- not this one)
<gatox> nessita, yes..... that branches will need some irl testing i think
<nessita> gatox: you say some, I say A LOT :-D
<gatox> nessita, :P
<ralsina> "create shares link" ?
<gatox> ralsina, it's related to the unicode issues
<nessita> ralsina: link creation is failing big time when there are weird characteres in the user home
<ralsina> ack
<nessita> ralsina: gatox needs to use a function that supports unicode, otherwiser we can't create synlinks
<gatox> ralsina, now syncdaemon and sso are working, but the creation of shares link are failing
<nessita> symlinks*
<ralsina> For the link to the share. got it, thanks.
<gatox> ralsina, i mean..... working in the user with weird chars in the username
<nessita> gatox: I'm guessing you'd have to use ctypes, since is very likely that pywin32 will not export the unicode version of the function (let me know when you find the answer)
<ralsina> gatox: he, that bug is like an octopus or something. Maybe a hydra.
<gatox> ralsina, i could explain it better jejeje
<gatox> couldnt*
<ralsina> nessita: if pywin32 doesn't export it explicitly, it's because the one without the W in it is supposed to be the unicode version. At least according to pywin32 "folklore"
<nessita> ralsina: well, I can ensure you that the current code for making symlink explotes big time with unicode paths
<nessita> so, I leave gatox to do the diagnosis and report back :-)
<ralsina> nessita: sounds like a bug in pywin32 and should be reported
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps, yes
<gatox> ralsina, yes, that's true... but not always it seems, in some other part of the code we needed to use another function because the one supportedd by pywin wasn't the W
<ralsina> gatox: argh
<gatox> ralsina, for LookupAccountName
<ralsina> gatox: you mean unicode arguments? LookupAccountName returns a book
<ralsina> a bool
<gatox> ralsina, for c, in python it returns a tuple with the SID and a bool..... yes..... in this case was a problem in the arg it seems
<gatox> we obtain the proper username..... but lookupaccoutname always fails
<ralsina> right, it's used because of arg-by-reference are returned
<gatox> right
<mandel> nessita, gatox, ralsina creating symlinks is a proble, it does not support somethngs such as \\?\ if I where you, before you do any code I'd test if a manually created lnk works
<ralsina> mandel: if ~ needs to be a literal path, it's a corner case from hell
<nessita> mandel: yeap, I remember
<nessita> mandel: anyways, I want gatox to do some research about that, to see what's the bets solution we cna provide
<nessita> even if we have to go with ctypes
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, gatox  I just mentioned because it might give funny issues with unicode too
<nessita> mandel: it certainly has
<mandel> :(
<ralsina> we need to start firming up consistency on ctypes/pywin32
<mandel> ralsina, nessita I can confirm that we do not support XP x64 (not that many people have that)
<dobey> uh
<nessita> ralsina: I agree. The thing is that we're *way* broken ATM for users with non ascii chars in the home, or any xdg path
<ralsina> but I think we have proven both tools insufficient for the task at hand
<dobey> yeah, 08:30 is way too early :)
<dobey> λ DONE: UDS, holidays
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee race re-fix, stable branches, tarmac config update
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> dobey: standup!!! (and welcome back)
<dobey> nessita: thanks
<ralsina> dobey, mandel: figure out between you a standup time that works ;-)
<nessita> dobey: did you enjoy your holidays?
<dobey> somewhat
<mandel> dobey, I have lunch in 10 mins + wak the dog, so for me in an hour would be ok, what about you?
<dobey> having my brakes go out on my truck in the middle of an emergency stop wasn't exactly enjoyable :)
<dobey> mandel: that would be fine, yes
<mandel> nessita, ralsina we have a deal ^
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: moving standup to 12AM ART so it's after mandel's lunch and after dobey wakes up makes sense for you?
<ralsina> alecu: ^
<mandel> in an hour should be ok for both (I hate diff time zones and DST and al that)
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> gatox: I want your opinion :-)
<gatox> ralsina, fine by me... now that i start later it gives me more time to close the things from the previous day better before standup
<nessita> dobey: so, we have in stable-2-0 the fix for the IO ValueError bug. Could we please make a release of that so I can start the SRU process?
 * mandel lunch + dog walking
<ralsina> ok, so it's +4 so far. Unless nessita and alecu really hate it?
<nessita> ralsina: so, what would be the new time? 4pm UTC?
<ralsina> nessita: 3PM UTC I think
<dobey> nessita: are the other 2 major bugs fixed? (mem usage, and unicode?)
<dobey> 1500Z yes
<dobey> since .ar is -0300
<nessita> dobey: nopes, and we have no ETA for those. And since we have a lot of users affected by this, Cheepaca asked to SRU ASAP
<nessita> dobey: or, you can teach me how to release and package from u1client, and I can do it, I need to learn this eventually
<dobey> nessita: bzr diff -p 1 -c $revno_of_fix lp:ubuntuone-client/stable-2-0 > debian/patches/15_value_io_error_fix.patch
<dobey> nessita: just stick the diff in debian/patches and SRU with that for now. :)
<nessita> dobey: is there any reason to do that and not a new tarball release and a new package from that?
<dobey> nessita: it's faster; and i'd rather wait to make a tarball release until the other 2 issues are fixed up as well
<nessita> dobey: ok, and after that we "collapse" the patches or something like that?
<dobey> and making a tarball release for every SRU isn't necessarily a good plan
<nessita> dobey: tell me more, I'm interested :-)
<dobey> nessita: yeah, when we do an SRU with the new tarball, we'll pull the patches out
<nessita> why is not a good plan to have a release per each SRU (or group of SRUs)?
<dobey> well, if we have no ETA, and we make a tarball release today, and tomorrow someone finds a magical fix that solves the other 2 problems, when we'll have to get them in as well
<dobey> nessita: for a big group is fine, but for each little change it's a waste of time to deal with all the release/packaging details
<nessita> dobey: ack, I get it. So, I also wanted to talk with you about 2 things: the dev-tools issue you disagree with (I'm happy to change), and the stable-3-0 branches. Do you have some time now?
<dobey> nessita: sure
<nessita> dobey: so, I changed the dev-tools so we can have the pylintrc being reachable on windows, otherwise we're not using the "global" pylintrc, and we have tons of errors on windows. Options to have devtools not depending on ussoc are:
<nessita> * stop using xdg on windows and have a local copy of pylintrc on each project
<nessita> sorry, "option is", I have only one :-)
<dobey> we need to fix xdg (iow, take over ownership of it)
<nessita> dobey: yeah, that is another option, but is kinda out of the roadmap for now...
<dobey> then we need to stop using pyxdg everywhere.
<nessita> dobey: and replace with our custom code or do you have another idea?
<dobey> nessita: well, fork and take it over; write a new replacement, or use something else (glib or qt impl maybe)
<ralsina> +1 on using qt/glib impl. Maybe with a tiny wrapper on top. Have not looked if Qt provides everything we need though
<nessita> dobey: I agree that's the best solution, but then again we're in the situation that we have no room in the roadmap for that :-/
<dobey> nessita: well, taking over pyxdg isn't really a huge burden.
<nessita> dobey: are you volunteering to do that :-)?
<dobey> but continuing to use abandoned libraries is a ticking time bomb
<nessita> dobey: so, are you volunteering to do that :-)?
<dobey> i will help make it happen, but i am not volunteering to be the new owner myself, no. but i am happy to help move it to LP properly, and get it set up in tarmac/nightlies/etc…
<nessita> dobey: well, that makes sense, we should consider the whole ubuntuone-hackers+ team to be the owner, but we certainly need someone to actually do the initial dance
<dobey> right, and i can probably do most of that. will probably need lo-sa help and such
<nessita> dobey: sounds like a plan then. As soon as that is in place, I will revert the devtools change
<dobey> nessita: also, i think qtreactor is packaged wrong
<nessita> dobey: tell me more
<dobey> nessita: well it seems like perhaps the files should be installed in a qtreactor/ subdir, to avoid breaking all the imports that anyone ever had, for it
<nessita> dobey: but the README says otherwise, the project doc says we need to import qt4reactor
<nessita> dobey: so I decided to be consistent with the doc
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> dobey: we were using it wrong, let's say... and I already fixed all our branches
<nessita> dobey: question re: the u1client patch. Why 15?
<dobey> nessita: i just figured it was a number that was greater than the numbers used by current patches (i didn't actually look)
<nessita> dobey: shall I use the next consecutive number from the current patch (which is 01)?
<dobey> nessita: i think there's supposed to be some naming scheme for that, but not entirely sure what it is. and since we own it all, it doesn't really matter
<dobey> nessita: sure, that's fine too
<dobey> nessita: you did branch from lp:ubuntu/oneiric-proposed/ubuntuone-client right?
<nessita> hum, oneiric
<nessita> I will push to -proposed
<dobey> you need to pull from -proposed
<nessita> you're right
<dobey> (unless it doesn't exist, but i'm pretty sure that one does)
<nessita> pulling...
<nessita> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu/oneiric-proposed/ubuntune-client/".
<nessita> sorry!
<nessita> my bad, typo :-D
<nessita> ubuntune, that's a funny name
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: ok, so, last issue I wanted to talk with you. Shall I do all the stable-3-0 branches as the former "after release" stable branches? or shall I take something extra into consideration?
<dobey> nessita: there are a couple of 'stable' branches i need to make still, that weren't bumped to 2.0 versions, or that we didn't bother with for oneiric; but shouldn't take long to do
<dobey> i also need to finish the move of the banshee extension, which i started to do, which shouldn't take very long either
<dobey> then after that, I think we can probably make all the stable-3-0 branches
<nessita> dobey: ok, so, we can do the 3-0 branches for those projects that already have the 3-0 right?
<dobey> nessita: i think it's safe to go ahead and make stable-3-0 series/branches for most of the things though (u1cp, protocol, client, etc)
<nessita> right
<dobey> nessita: and if you are going to bump the versions in the branches and trunk, please make the branch versions be 3.0 and the trunk ones be 3.1
<dobey> (not 3.0.0 or 3.1.0, but without a microversion)
<nessita> dobey: right, I remember from last time, no 3.1.0
<nessita> yeao
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: any idea why I can't push to lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu/oneiric-proposed/ubuntuone-client/fix-872924 ? error is No such distribution series oneiric-proposed
<dobey> nessita: you need to push to /oneiric/ i think, and propose for merge into lp:ubuntu/oneiric-proposed/ubuntuone-client
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: you can sponsor this or shall I ask the platform guys?
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-client/fix-872924/+merge/82154
<dobey> nessita: i can upload it to -proposed, yes
<nessita> awesome
<nessita> ok, stable branches, here I come!
<nessita> dobey: since the stable version will be 3.0, shall the tag be release-3_0 as well, without microversion?
<dobey> nessita: you don't need to create tags or make a tarball release of the stable-3-0 branches yet, no
<nessita> dobey: I understand no tarball, but why no tags?
<dobey> nessita: because we aren't making a release of it, so a tag isn't necessary
<nessita> dobey: hum, I thought that tags were tied to version changes, not tarballs
<nessita> dobey: you sure about this?
<dobey> nessita: tags should be tied to releases (or anything else we decide needs a tag), but i'm suree we don't need a tag that is basically the initial revision on a new branch
<nessita> ack
<dobey> meh, i need to get in the habit of eating breakfast again
<joshuahoover> nessita, dobey: i assume we'll be doing an sru for (at least) bug #872924 this week, correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 24) (dups: 3) (heat: 146)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<nessita> joshuahoover: yes, the upload to oneiric-proposed is happening any minute now
<joshuahoover> nessita: cool, thanks :)
<nessita> dobey: would you please let joshuahoover and me know when the upload is in place? so we can IRL test
<dobey> nessita, joshuahoover: after i upload it, an archive admin will have to approve it, and then it will get built. but should hopefully not be too long after i upload
<joshuahoover> dobey: thank you
<dobey> bah
<dobey> my pbuilder-dist is broken on oneiric
<dobey> nm, fixed that
<nessita> nice
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, can you ping me when you are done with the installer branch, I wanted to try something during the night with it :)
<mandel> ralsina, is not sexual
<ralsina> mandel: by my current progress, very late tonight :-/
<mandel> ralsina, well then on Wed night :)
<dobey> nessita, joshuahoover: is uploaded to -proposed, and waiting for an admin to approve
<joshuahoover> dobey: great!
<nessita> dobey: awesome, thanks!
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, do you have your windows vm running?
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i'm testing the shortcut thing
<gatox> what do you need?
<mandel> gatox, give me a min
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, cool, can you run ubuntuone-windows-installer tests from trunk
<mandel> gatox, I think they are broken.. at least when I run them in my machine
 * gatox testing....
<mandel> gatox, seems to be an attribute error in one of the compiled classes from qt
<gatox> mandel, working here
<gatox> mandel, let me give you the revnos
<mandel> gatox, please
<nessita> mandel: have you run setup.py build in ussoc and controlpanel (possible issue)?
<mandel> gatox, I'm at 88
<gatox> mandel, sso revno: 811, u1-client revno: 1158,  installer revno: 88
<mandel> nessita, run-test.bat should do it..
<mandel> gatox, hm, maybe I have old dependencies..
 * mandel makes sure
<nessita> mandel: run-tests builds the project, of course, not the dependecies
<nessita> mandel: each one of us have the dependencies in custom locations
<gatox> mandel, true..... i need to build cp by my own
<gatox> in ordeer to see the changes inn the installer
<nessita> gatox: and that's correct! :-)
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
 * mandel is amazed on how slow the windows tests are..
<mandel> nessita, gatox you were right, old dependencies..
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<nessita> mandel: you around?
<mandel> nessita, yes, tell me
<nessita> mandel: would you be up to do some boring reviews? storage protocol branches needed to have their test suites updated (see all the merge proposals in bug #890277)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890277 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk (and 5 other projects) "Test are failing due to ubuntuone.devtools.testing.txcheck.SuperNotCalled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890277
<mandel> nessita, sure, I've seend those bug report popping on my email
<mandel> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995 https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions/+merge/80237 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015 have been updated, re-view when you can
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<jdobrien> anyone know why i see these? (u1sdtool:15320): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<jdobrien> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<dobey> jdobrien: you installed gtk2-engines-pixbuf and still get them afterward?
<jdobrien> dobey: no
<nessita> mandel: any reason to duplicate REMOVE_OLD_BETA_TITLE and REMOVE_OLD_BETA_ERROR_TITLE? the same for MIGRATE_OLD_BETA_DATA_TITLE and MIGRATE_OLD_BETA_DATA_ERROR_TITLE
<jdobrien> dobey: that fixed it
<dobey> of course, u1sdtool shouldn't be printing them anyway, since it shouldn't be using gtk
<jdobrien> dobey: i was seeing it from some qt apps
<jdobrien> also
<mandel> nessita, in case translators consider that tye should be different, mainly covering my ass in that aspect
<mandel> nessita, all branches in ubuntuone-storage-protocol reviewd and tests ran on N (my O box is not yet setup with everything)
<dobey> jdobrien: yeah, that makes more sense though, as they were probably using the gtk+ theme
<mandel> nessita, you need an extra +1
<nessita> mandel: so, translators don't see how we define constants, they just get the string as is to translate
<nessita> mandel: as far as I know, there is no gain to have the strings duplicated. Would you please remove the dupes?
<mandel> nessita, sure, not at all a problem, can you add that to the MP so that I fix all the issue you see in one go?
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> thx
<nessita> dobey: would you know why mandel appears as community here https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/test-failing-stable-2-0/+merge/82191 ?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> fixed
<dobey> nessita: the branch reviewer was not set for some reason
<dobey> nessita: it was set to control-tower, not hackers
<gatox> lunch!! brb
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, do you have the time to organize the bugs I should be tackling regarding the proxy support?
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> alecu, AFAIK this is the list we are working on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-proxy right?
<nessita> dobey: hum.... ok, changing
<dobey> nessita: i already fixed it and stable-3-0 both :)
<nessita> dobey: oh, thanks
<nessita> lading now then!
<nessita> dobey: are you reviewing the other 2 branches?
<alecu> mandel, right now I'm working on bugs #884968, #884970 and #884971
<dobey> nessita: when you make a new stable branch, you need to go to the LP branch page and set the branch reviewer (in the menu on the upper right of the page)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884968 in ubuntu-sso-client "common proxy-aware web client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884968
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884970 in ubuntu-sso-client "common proxy-aware web client: qnetwork backend (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884970
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884971 in ubuntu-sso-client "common proxy-aware web client: libsoup backend (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884971
<dobey> nessita: no, i just approved them to kill the pending review from control-tower
<nessita> dobey: duly noted
<dobey> nessita: also, new stable branches need to be reconfigured to be unstacked (bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-3-0)
<mandel> alecu, ok, can you mark them as in progress? and of those, how far are you, because if you have 'the common proxy-aware web client'  I suppose we can work in parallel the other two
<nessita> dobey: I did that :-)
<nessita> (already)
<dobey> nessita: ah, stable-2-0 wasn't. but i fixed it already
<nessita> dobey: awesome ( I think I fixed that last week...)
<dobey> nessita: anyway, should fix the branch reviewer on the other stable-3-0 branches you've created today if you haven't already :)
<nessita> dobey: I'll do it, of course
<nessita> dobey: ah, you fixed protocol stable-3-0 already, no?
<alecu> mandel, I'm working on a branch for those three bugs.
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: ack, then protocol should be good to go as soon as my test fixes lands
<alecu> mandel, the bugs -70 and -71 are very easy once the first part is in place.
<mandel> alecu, ok.. I can take -72 -73 -75 but I'd need to know the general API I should be using
<alecu> mandel, well, I much rather have something working before starting with those...
<mandel> alecu, so -78 looks to be the only one that is not blocked by that atm, right?
<alecu> mandel, what about -63?
<dobey> nessita: well, we need to update the tarmac config for the stable-3-0 branches. so that specific one won't land yet until we do :)
<mandel> alecu, yeah, I have the same opinion
<nessita> dobey: right, want me to do that?
<alecu> mandel, -63 is about doing some scripts to be run inside jenkins...
<alecu> mandel, I was thinking about some script that starts a squid instance with a custom .conf file
<mandel> alecu, hm.. I've never worked with jenkinds.. I can always learn I suppose :)
<alecu> mandel, and that runs some tests against that squid.
<dobey> nessita: let's wait and do all the new branch config in tarmac all at once.
<alecu> mandel, do not worry about jenkins... it will just run our script.
<nessita> dobey: makes sense. When that happens, please let me know since I want to also be familiar with that part
<mandel> alecu, so basically a script that setups a squid with the .conf file? sounds reasonable :)
<alecu> mandel, the important thing is that our script will start some tests proxy configured with auth and without auth
<alecu> mandel, it starts a squid, *AND* it runs some tests using that squid.
<dobey> nessita: sure thing
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll update the description of the bug and will start with it
<mandel> alecu, I'd that to run on Windows too, and squid does run on Windows AFAIK
<alecu> mandel, great! let me know if you have any troubles or crazy ideas :-)
<alecu> mandel, good point.
<ralsina> mandel: as long as you can write a shell script to do what you want and return a value, jenkins can live with that
<mandel> ralsina, can it be a python one?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, with a plugin, I think
<ralsina> mandel: worse case, a shell script that starts a python program ;-)
<mandel> alecu, and what about adding that to u1trial? is that a crazy idea?
<mandel> ralsina, like most of our run-tests.bat :)
<dobey> adding what to u1trial?
<mandel> dobey, we want a script that starts a sqid proxy with a .conf and runs the test with and without auth
<mandel> dobey, basically for bug 884963
<dobey> mandel: u1trial can already do that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884963 in ubuntu-sso-client "proxy integration tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884963
<mandel> dobey, it can set up a proxy with squid?
<dobey> mandel: it has an API to let you run arbitrary services in a contained environment for testing; this is how the private dbus session works :)
<dobey> mandel: so basically, you just need to write the service runner, and a testcase that uses it
<mandel> dobey, you read my mind :)
<nessita> mandel: review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995 done
<mandel> alecu, I think dobey approach is the nices way to do it, waht do you think?
<mandel> nessita, on it
<nessita> dobey: ussoc will also be 3-0, right?
<dobey> nessita: everything will be 3-0
<nessita> nice
<alecu> mandel, adding it to u1trial sounds like a good idea to me.
<mandel> alecu, ok, then I'll do that and will change the project of the bug
<alecu> mandel, i think we should open a different bug to add that to u1-dev-tools
<alecu> mandel, and leave this bug to use that feature from sso
<alecu> mandel, does it make sense?
<mandel> alecu, sure :)
<dobey> alecu, mandel: use "also affects" and fix both at the same time, so we can make sure it works correctly before landing it :)
<mandel> dobey, done
<dobey> so i installed indicator-multiload
<dobey> and it's apparently using 2% of CPU time to monitor the usage statistics
<dobey> and compiz is using 10-20% to render it :(
<dobey> nessita: oh; another thing that needs to be done for new stable branches when they are made…
<nessita> dobey: packaging dailes? already done
<nessita> dailies*
<nessita> dobey: anything else?
<ralsina> dobey: CPU monitors are the ultimate quantum uncertainty principle example
<ralsina> And I need a (late) lunch. See you all in a bit.
<dobey> nessita: unsubscribing ubuntuone-control-tower from the branch, and subscribing ubuntuone-hackers (with no notification e-mail, don't send diffs, and with all changes for code review level)
<nessita> dobey: oki, let me try that on protocdol
<nessita> dobey: you already changed it for protocol? :-/
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: ah, I see my mistake
<dobey> you were looking at trunk? :)
<nessita> dobey: no, I was looking at the subscription of the control-tower, which had what you describe
<nessita> I fixed it now
<dobey> ah
<nessita> yey! protocol 3.1 daily builds built OK
<mandel> nessita, lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-install/put-migration-together has been updated following your remarks
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<dobey> man i wish ~.bazaar/locations.conf supported regular expression matching
<gatox> brb..... need to restart
<nessita> dobey: +10
<dobey> heh
<dobey> nessita: just making these branches makes me feel more productive! :)
<nessita> dobey: awesome! since you're feeling that way, would you  please trivial review these? precise build failed on dailies recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/lint-fix-stable-3-0/+merge/82208 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/lint-fix/+merge/82207
<dobey> ah right; hrmm
<dobey> meh launchpad is slow
<dobey> nessita: approved
<dobey> also, really really really want to get rid of pylint
<nessita> dobey: hum... I don't :-) (unless we replaces with something as good as it but with less false-positives)
<nessita> dobey: and FYI, this pylint issue was legit, some code migration screwed this tests
<nessita> dobey: meaning that the patching should be done on client.root and not client itself
<dobey> pyflakes
<nessita> dobey: is not as good as pylint when reporting issues....
<nessita> yes, it has less false positived, but a lot less of real-positives
<dobey> and it's a lot simpler than pylint
<nessita> perhaps simples, but less useful atm
<dobey> i think it is easier to add checks to pyflakes, than to make pylint be less complex :)
<nessita> dobey: well, if you provide a pyflakes as good as pylint with less positives, I'm happy to switch (perhaps a freaky friday project for you? ;-))
<dobey> ugh :)
<dobey> nessita: do you have a list?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, but I can work on one in the next couple of weeks (do not count my holiday week ;-))
<dobey> nessita: when are you on holiday?
<nessita> dobey: starting this Fri, up to the 29 inclusive
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well i am off on 24/25 anyway :)
<nessita> ok
<rye> 20090 www-data  20   0 4225m 1.4g 1388 S   15 72.6   1:05.32 apache2
<dobey> oh; hrmm, i need to deal with my avahi package branch too
<dobey> rye: wrong channel? :)
<mandel> rye, are you talking dirty again?
<rye> mandel, yes, 1.4g of dirty apache2
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, see you all tom!!
<dobey> mandel: go easy on the gin and tonics :)
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mandel> dobey, working tom == manuel not drinking besides coffee :)
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> laters!
<dobey> heh
<mandel> dobey, except when the barman pays!
<mandel> now I really go :P
<dobey> i wonder how many miles it takes to get a free round trip to some island or some asian country, on delta
<dobey> a lot
<dobey> oh man, flights to costa rica are not too bad
<dobey> grr, delta; your flight search sucks and is full of lies :(
<dobey> nessita: where are you at on the stable-3-0 branching?
<nessita> dobey: ALL DONE! :-) (now I'm IRL testing all stable-3-0 so ralsina can build the windows release from there)
<dobey> nessita: ah ok, cool
<nessita> dobey: but ussoc, u1client, u1protocol, u1controlpanel and u1windowsinstaller are ready (stable-3-0 branch, bumped trunk, bumped dailies if applicable)
<nessita> dobey: need me to also do devtools?
<dobey> nessita: no, i will do it
<nessita> dobey: ok, what else is pending? u1-client-gnome, desktopcouch, u1couch... anything else?
<dobey> desktopcouch/u1couch i don't think we need to bother with; i already did u1-client-gnome branching (need to update packaging still though)
<nessita> dobey: ok, agreed to dc and u1couch. Anything else?
<dobey> nessita: i got the rest though. going to take a quick break for a minute then finish them up and get the packaging updated
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> enjoy!
<nessita> I may do the same to make some mate
<nessita> ralsina: could you please answer bug #889556?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889556 in ubuntuone-client "I can't unistall Ubuntu One in Windows XP (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889556
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: I am not getting to askubuntu before wednesday though :-/
<nessita> ralsina: but can you answer the same bug report? at least for this user
<ralsina> nessita: the bug report is answered since 40 seconds ago :-)
<nessita> ok then :-)
<nhaines> Greetings to everyone.  :)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I made a run of all our services on a development win7 using, for everything, the stable-3-0 branches
<ralsina> nessita: how did it go?
<nessita> ralsina: is working, so can we use those when building the release?
<ralsina> Sure
<nessita> ralsina: great, that way we can start building releases from stable branches
<nhaines> I installed the Ubuntu One installer for 2.0.1 on my work machine running Windows 7 SP1, and although the U1 control panel does come up eventually, on every tab I get the error: "Attribute error\n"'NoneType' oject has no attribute 'get_rootdir'"
<nhaines> Assuming there's no bug already filed on this, what log files might you guys need?
<dobey> nhaines: there is definitely a bug filed for that error
<nhaines> dobey: then I will take a look to see if I can help add relevent information.
<nessita> nhaines: there is one, let me grab it for you
<nhaines> dobey: the annoying thing is that it was no sweat on my home PC.  :)
<dobey> i have seen get_rootdir come up a few times in subject lines in my bug mail folder :)
<nhaines> nessita: thank you, that's a big help.
<nessita> nhaines: what locale does your windows installation have?
<nhaines> nessita: English (United States)
<nessita> nhaines: bug #855428
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855428 in ubuntuone-client "AttributeError: "NoneType" object has no attribute get_rootdir (affects: 14) (dups: 9) (heat: 108)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855428
<nessita> nhaines: can you please confirm the following:
<nessita> nhaines: what's your your user home (user profile)
<nessita> the path to config data, and the path to cache data. Those would tipically be: C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\ and C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\ubuntuone
<nessita> nhaines: we have noticed this error on users that have some non asci character in any of those paths ^
<nhaines> Oh!  This is Win7 Pro SP1 64-bit, btw.
<nessita> nhaines: it should work
<nhaines> My user home is C:\Users\haines_n.SC
<nessita> nhaines: hum that should not be an issue
<nessita> nhaines: if none of those paths have a non ascii character, we need to debug further your installation. Could you please email me all the logs, compressed, to natalia.bidart@canonical.com?
<nhaines> nessita: I'd be happy to, provided you can say which logs you need.  Just the ones in $HOME\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\ubuntuone\log or are there more?
<nessita> nhaines: just those. Please make sure to kill the ubuntuone-syncdaemon process before compressing the logs
<nessita> nhaines: so they are fully written. Do you have such process running?
<nhaines> nessita: yes.  I just killed it, but it doesn't look like there's any content in syncdaemon-exceptions
<nessita> nhaines: is ok
<nhaines> There are some older logs from the old 2.0.0 install, as well.  That had the same problem, so maybe it'll still help.
<nessita> nhaines: yes please!
<nessita> ralsina: before I forgot, could you remember tweaking the default config for windows so the backup_count is 10 instead of 5?
<nessita> for the release, I mean
<nhaines> nessita: thank you very much.  I zipped up everything and sent them your way.
<nessita> nhaines: lookinf
<nessita> looking*
<nessita> nhaines: is there any chance you try with another (perhaps dummy) account, under a user whose user home does not have aither a dot or a _?
<nessita> nhaines: it looks like a symlink creation failed
<nessita> nhaines: do you have a symlink under 'C:\\Users\\haines_n.SC\\Ubuntu One\\Shared With Me'?
<nhaines> nessita: aha, answers!  :)  Hmm, I might be able to test that.  Must I reinstall the client?
<nhaines> Yes, that links to C:\Users\haines_n.SC\AppData\Local\xdg\ubuntuone\shares
<nessita> nhaines: nopes, just create a new user, login as such and double click on the U1 icon
<nhaines> nessita: okay, I'll go through the setup here.
<nessita> nhaines: thanks a lot!
<nhaines> It claims the file sync is in progress, no error messages.
<gatox> eod for me..... too much reading and testinng about win apis.....
<gatox> bye! see you tomorrow
<nessita> nice (though we should debug why is not working for your main user)
<nessita> gatox: hey, any conclusions about link creation?
<nhaines> nessita: yes, would be nice.  :)  I have to be logged into the domain so... this is no real solution on this PC.
<nhaines> Luckily my secondary computer runs Ubuntu!
<nessita> nhaines: let's try to reset your main user U1 setup, shall we?
<nhaines> nessita: do you want logs from this account before I remove it?
<nhaines> nessita: okay, sounds good.
<nessita> nhaines: if it's working, no need for logs from that dummy account
<gatox> nessita, i have to test some other examples yet... probably i'll do it tonight.... now i'm dry... but i think i'll need to see if a lower level implementation can fix that
<nhaines> Sounds good to me then.
<nessita> gatox: ok, have some rest!
<gatox> nessita, i have something here that might work..... but i'll test it in a while
<gatox> nessita, probably today...... but in this moment i'm in bug programming mode :P
<nessita> nhaines: ok, so, from your main account (haines_n.SC), please open the controlpanel (even if you get errors), and got to the devices tab
<nessita> gatox: ack, rest some now!
<gatox> nessita, bbl
<nhaines> nessita: I never let a couple errors stop me.  ;)
<nessita> nhaines: :-) do you see your devices listed there?
<nhaines> It's still loading, I think it needs to time out.  But before, I did see all my devices listed.
<nessita> nhaines: let me know when the device list loads, it shouldn't timeout... unless you revoked your tokens?
<nessita> dobey: you around?
<nhaines> nessita: by timeout, I mean I believe it's waiting for syncdaemon.  Then it gives the NoneType error.  I'll let you know when it loads (I didn't revoke the tokens yet).
<dobey> aye
<nessita> nhaines: ack
<nessita> dobey: do you know what's the problem in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85134995/buildlog.txt.gz ?
<nessita> dobey: cp is failing to build on precise
<nessita> debian/rules:5: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk: No such file or directory make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk'.  Stop. dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<nessita> I'm not sure what's that means, besides the obvious
<dobey> nessita: u1client or ubuntu-sso-client not yet published in the ppa?
<nessita> dobey: ah, perhpas!
 * nessita looks
<nessita> dobey: though, how can you read that from the build log?
<dobey> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/738554/
<nessita> ah...
<nessita> I was looking just at the last error
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<nhaines> nessita: still waiting.  :/
<nessita> nhaines: can you please click on any tab and then again the devices tab?
<nessita> it will try to reload the devices content again
<nhaines> nessita: there are no tabs, it's stuck at "Getting information, please wait..."
<nessita> nhaines: hummmmmmm can you please open the controlpanel.log and paste the content in a pastebin?
<nessita> nhaines: after pasting the log content, you can certainly try closng the controlpanel from the systray with "Quit" and then reopen from the desktop icon
<nhaines> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/738556/
<nessita> what? WebClientError: (-1, <twisted.python.failure.Failure <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>>)
<nessita> hum....
<nessita> nhaines: please quit the controlpanel and open again :-/
<nessita> alecu: any idea why the controlpanel webclient, windows version, will give WebClientError: (-1, <twisted.python.failure.Failure <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>>)?
<nhaines> nessita: I have done so, but it is still waiting.
<nessita> nhaines: did anything changed on your env? like proxy settings?
<nhaines> nessita: no, nothing.  I reported the error today immediately after installing.
<nhaines> Ah, now I get the error: "Sorry, an error has occurred and Ubuntu One needs to close." and of course the Nonetype error under details.
<nhaines> Closing that, I see all the tabs, and now I'm in Devices.
<nessita> nhaines: under details, what do you have?
<nessita> ok
<nessita> nhaines: so, in Devices, please remove the current device, you should be redirected to a login screen
<nhaines> nessita: And so it is.  :)
<nessita> nhaines: ok, now, before login, please check:
<nessita> * that you have no ubuntuone-syncdameon process running
<nessita> * that you have no windows-ubuntu-sso-login process running
<nhaines> nessita: they are both there.  I'll kill them.
<nessita> * quit the controlpanel from the systart, so you should also not have any ubuntuone-control-panel-qt procewss running
<nessita> systray*
<nessita> nhaines: once that's done, backup your logs files away from the log folder, so it gets emptied. And re-open U1 from the desktop icon (you will have to go thru the setup process again)
<nhaines> nessita: haha, found a bug in the client "Sign in with yur existing Ubuntu One username and password."
<nessita> nhaines: it says yur
<nessita> ?
<nhaines> nessita: yes.
<nessita> nhaines: would you please file a bug?
<nessita> under:
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+filebug
<nhaines> Bug 890410 is away.  :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890410 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Ubuntu One Control Panel login request has typo in Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890410
<nhaines> I would pull source and do a merge thingy but... at work and on my lunch break.  :)  (I might need to go soon too.)
<nhaines> Okay, Ubuntu One setup is sitting at "Getting information, please wait..."
<nhaines> Okay, be back in an hourish.
<nessita> nhaines: ack, if I'm not here, look for me tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina_: ping
<dobey> nessita: i am a bit skeptical about making stable-3-0 of devtools at the moment; due to my aversion to the sso dependency :)
<nessita> dobey: ok :-)
<nessita> dobey: anyways, I would advice that the port of the music store to GTK3 has more priority that "fixing" pyxdg
<jdobrien> nessita: party pooper
<nessita> ralsina_: can you please review the two linked branches in bug #890410 before building the release? they fixed a silly, silly typo
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890410 in ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk (and 2 other projects) "Ubuntu One Control Panel login request has typo in Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890410
<nessita> jdobrien: is my middle name!
<nessita> :-D
<dobey> nessita: getting the store working on gtk3 is pretty easy really. all the other stuff we need to do to make it much nicer though, is a bit harder :)
<nessita> dobey: well, but I think it will be good if we can upload to the main repo a store that does not depend on gtk2, so some dependencies can be dropped. Also, we can add the other improvements right after that, no?
<dobey> nessita: yes; there apparently is still some more arguing to do about rb vs banshee though :(
<nessita> dobey: ok, right
<nessita> ok -> oh
<nessita> dobey: do you know when that will be settled?
<dobey> when people can stop acting like 2 year olds in a sandbox? :)
<nessita> dobey: I was looking for the close-to-reality answer ;-)
<nessita> not the utopic ones :-P
<dobey> i will have to ping pitti in the am i suppose, and see what we can do
<dobey> nessita: well, i am very tempted to just write a new music player
<dobey> but probably won't get very far, because the platform is not very platformy
<nessita> dobey: ok, keep me posted (about the banshee-rb issue, if you build a player just let me know when is done and you need beta testers ;-))
<nessita> ok, I'm gone for the day!
<nessita> see ya tomorrow crowd
<dobey> cheers nessita
 * dobey wonders if it would be easier to just fork pyxdg and call it something else, or try and take it over
<dobey> probably fork
<nhaines> Aww, I missed him.  :)
<dobey> her
<nhaines> Oops, it is her!  dobey: thanks.
<rich3> can i use ubuntu-one to backup my local email?  I'm technical enough to do it, i just need some direction
<nhaines> rich3: where are your mail files stored and what format are they in?
<rich3> my mail files are in $HOME/Mail.  I'm using slypheed, so it uses the MH mailbox format to store mails
<rich3> i could switch mail clients if it would help
<rich3> i was thinking a cron job to copy the files over to an ubuntu one folder
<dobey> have a good evening all. i'm out
<black_puppydog> Hey all, got a question concerning U1 for windows, is anyone familiar with it?
<black_puppydog> familiar and present that is ;)
#ubuntuone 2011-11-15
<dobey> black_puppydog: just ask your question; if anyone is around or sees it and knows the answer, they will provide it :)
<black_puppydog> ok, i am syncing my android camshots over u1 to both win and ubuntu
<black_puppydog> but on windows the syncdeamon seems to "forget" some shots (pretty random, couldn't find out when this happens)
<black_puppydog> so i want to make it rescan the server contents and pull all missing files.
<black_puppydog> is there any trigger for something like this?
<black_puppydog> just if you're wondering: i also asked this on askubuntu: http://t.co/TfO5j6kl which would be a mor public place to answer this
<dobey> you could tell it to disconnect, wait a few seconds, and then tell it to connect again
<dobey> reconnecting means it will have to do a server rescan again
<dobey> if it still doesn't pull the files, you've probably encountered a bug, and it would be nice if you could file it :)
<black_puppydog> ok, reconnecting didn't do the trick (tried that before but also tried it again now to be sure)
<black_puppydog> so what would you need from me as input for the bug?
<black_puppydog> logfiles? where would those be?
<dobey> yes; i'm not sure where they are on windows
<dobey> if you file a bug though, someone will respond and ask for them, and tell you where they are :)
<black_puppydog> hmmm, found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/878267
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878267 in ubuntuone-client "Ubunto One for windows doesn´t sync all files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<black_puppydog> looks _pretty_ much like my problem
<black_puppydog> but I don't have an upload problem, the files how up on the web front end...
<black_puppydog> I think I'll try and reopen this one...
<dobey> black_puppydog: ok. someone will reply to that tomorrow then. it's a bit late tonight :)
<black_puppydog> dobey: yeah, here too...
<black_puppydog> thanks then
<dobey> subscribe to the bug if you haven't, and watch your e-mail :)
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning, one and all! :)
<duanedesign> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> Hey duanedesign! :)
<JamesTait> duanedesign: Isn't it insane o'clock where you are now? Or do you not live where I think you live?
<duanedesign> JamesTait:  it is 4:11a.m
<JamesTait> duanedesign: So, yes, insane o'clock. ;)  I always througth 4am was a myth.
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> yeah it is about an hour or two before when i usually get up
<JamesTait> I usually get up somewhere between 7am and 7:30. Except at the weekends.
<JamesTait> Then I might not get up until 9, but it's usually before.
<duanedesign> I got used to getting up early to get more time with my colleagues in europe
<JamesTait> duanedesign: Yeah, time zones suck. :(
 * mandel coffee brake
<Chipaca> mandel: also, ribs break
<Chipaca> mandel: does it hurt if you laugh, also?
<mandel> Chipaca, yeah.. I'm stupid, they were crack a few days ago and decided to play in the rugby match
<mandel> Chipaca, thankfully you guys did not know I was this stupid before you hired me hehehe
 * mandel back
<Chipaca> mandel: we had some inkling
<mandel> Chipaca, I guess that the size of my forhead and my  brow ridge are good indications hehhe
<andreas__> hi there
<Chipaca> mandel: recall the first uds we met you, you had slept 4 hours in the last month or somehting
<Chipaca> andreas__: hey
<mandel> Chipaca, yeah.. stupidity was palpable.. I'm working on that and I have nessita to help :)
<mandel> andreas__, hi
<andreas__> Does anybody know where to find the ubuntuone music store plugin for rhythmbox in 11.10??
<Chipaca> andreas__: it's not there
<Chipaca> andreas__: there is no u1ms rhythmbox plugin in 11.10, sorry
<Chipaca> andreas__: (we didn't make time to port it to gtk3, if you're interested in the technical mumbo jumbo)
<Chipaca> gtk3 + twisted == bad news, for now
<Chipaca> anyway
<Chipaca> andreas__: sorry
 * Chipaca apologizes too much
<andreas__> Chipaca, ok, thx.
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, buenas :)
<gatox> mandel, como va? esaas costillas?
<mandel> gatox, they are ok, they hav been cracked for 2 weeks already, the problem was that we had an important rugby game and the coach asked me if I could play, and I said yes :P
<mandel> now they are a little worse, bu with painkiller you get used to it :)
<gatox> mandel, jeje you are crazy
<Chipaca> mandel: that's what she said
 * Chipaca runs
<mandel> hahahaha
<mandel> Chipaca, do not make me laugh, please..
 * Chipaca only said it to make mandel laugh
 * Chipaca runs faster
<mandel> Chipaca, you are just making it worse.. please..
<mandel> hehe
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<Chipaca> mandel: see? I'm so evil, I can be evil and make you laugh at the same time. That's why I'm the boss, clearly.
<mandel> nessita, buenas..
<nessita> hola mandel, gatox
<mandel> Chipaca, you just have to practice your evil laugh :P
<Chipaca> mandel: we were walking in the woods after dark with the boys, and it seems my evil laugh is sufficiently evil already.
<mandel> hahahahaha
<mandel> I hate you..
 * Chipaca bows
<gatox> nessita, i fix share links! :D
<gatox> fixed*
<nessita> gatox: yey!
<nessita> gatox: what did you use?
<gatox> nessita, i'm happy! jeje
<gatox> nessita, i use pythoncom to make really explicity the creation of the link...... it's more low level than pywin CreateShortcut method
<nessita> gatox: show me the method! /me wants to learn
<gatox> nessita, i tested with a simple case.... now i'm going to test it with folders..... but it should work..... let me give you the paste
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/739105/
<gatox> nessita, it's a testing code!
<gatox> don't panic! :P
<nessita> je
<nessita> gatox: I don't wanna be a party pooper, but where are you using unicode there?
<gatox> home
<gatox> special_folders
<nessita> ah
<nessita> and your home is the chinese one?
<gatox> i'm creating the link in c:\users\myweirdusername\My Shortcut.lnk
<nessita> japanese
<gatox> yeo
<gatox> yep
<gatox> that is the TargetPath in the current implementation
<gatox> and that was what failing so fa
<gatox> far
<gatox> sorry...... bad typing
<nessita> gatox: nice, can you please if that still works if you prepend to "path" the long path prefix? (\\\\?\\)
<gatox> nessita, let me test it now creating a folder link from a unicode location to a unicode location and then i'll test that.....
 * gatox testing...
<nessita> thanks!
<gatox> nessita, it's failing for the case when the source is located in a unicode location..... but that should be fixeable too
<gatox> yep... almost fixed!! :D
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> gatox, it works with \\?\ really? awesome!
<gatox> mandel, didn't test that yet
<mandel> gatox, oh, I understood otherwise :(
<gatox> mandel, i'm just trying to create the links in unicode folders and from unicode folders
<gatox> at this mooment
<mandel> nessita, gatox today we have the standup later, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes..... that's what i understand
<gatox> at 12 art
<mandel> nessita, gatox do we have the right to change that in the calendar?
<nessita> mandel: I'm in a call
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> nessita: ping about the SRU catchup call?
<nessita> ralsina: in mumble
<ralsina> nessita: ok, ust saw the email. Going!
<nessita> you're welcome to join us
<mandel> does anyone know if lp is having issues, I'm getting some connection issues when trying to do a merge..
<mandel> yet branching works.. weird
<gatox> need to do some important errands.... brb!
 * mandel early lunch so I'm on time for stnadup
<alecu> ralsina, nessita, mandel: hi all: I've started feeling like crap since yesterday evening; took some pills and today I'm better but my eyes still hurt some, so I'm taking a day off.
<ralsina> alecu: take care, man
<ralsina> alecu: did you load it in c-admin?
<mandel> alecu, mejorate!
<alecu> ralsina, nessita, mandel: you can contact me at my cellphone if you need anything.
<alecu> ralsina, I'll load it right now, thanks for the reminder.
<ralsina> alecu: no need, really
<mandel> alecu, I would not even think about calling you on you cellphone, take a rest :)
<alecu> mandel, oh, and twitter will work too, since my phone chirps when somebody mentions me :P
<mandel> alecu, twitte is just for couting gin&tonics, that is all :)
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> ralsina, I've entered the day in canonicaladmin, but it does not show up on my list of days. In fact, the third page of the list is broken :-(
<alecu> ralsina, would you mind taking a look to see if it shows on your page?
<webm0nk3y> mandel: there is an LP issue right now
<nessita> alecu: get some rest!
<mandel> webm0nk3y, yep, I'm in #launchpad too, so is a perfect time for me t go and have some lunch
 * mandel lunch
<j0nr> hey folks
<j0nr> u
<j0nr> i made some changes to some existing music files (changed id3 tags) but the changes dont seem to have propogated to the android music app...
<nessita> ralsina: the desktop team meeting is scheduled for Wed at 14UTC... I think we need to change that...
<ralsina> yes, we should move it to thursday
<nessita> ralsina: Thursday 15UTC?
<ralsina> WTF, why is standup twice in the calendar now?
<ralsina> nessita: do you see standup at 3PM?
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<ralsina> nessita: and also at noon. If you do, I will delete the noon one
<nessita> ralsina: wait
<nessita> ralsina: we're having it at 12ART
<nessita> so the noon one is the correct one
<ralsina> oh, right, dan timezones :-/
<nessita> ralsina: delete the 3pm one
<ralsina> I overcorrected the 15UTC we agreed yesterday :-(
<nessita> ralsina: you're marked as 'not attending' to the 12pm art standup
<nessita> ralsina: can you re-answer saying yes? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<ralsina> nessita: looks like it conflicts with something. I am trying to fix it
<nessita> ralsina: your management call?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> because it conflicts one day, it markes me unavailable every day. Darn.
<ralsina> And now it logged me out.
<ralsina> Ok, I can't say I am going to be there, but I will be there anyway
<nessita> ralsina: user replied to bug #889556 (FYI in case you still have tons of emails)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889556 in ubuntuone-client "I can't unistall Ubuntu One in Windows XP (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889556
<ralsina> nessita: thanks, saw it, not sure what to say yet
<ralsina> nessita: basically, "works here" but that's not a good answer
<nessita> ralsina: will the installer.log give youy any info
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> I'll ask for it, just in case, I am trying to see if the uninstaller has a logfile
<ralsina> nessita: uninstaller doesn't leave a log :-/
<ralsina> nessita: I don't think we make it for a windows release on wednesday. I will be lucky to have the binaries today, which means less than a day to test it. I will move it to thursday/friday
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<popey> Uhm. I'm having a mild panic
<popey> I have two machines on the same network next to eachother
<popey> one is saying 1.5GiB of 45GiB and file sync is 'up to date'
<popey> the other says 23GiB of 45GiB and is constantly updating
<popey> alan@wopr:~$ u1sdtool --current-transfers
<popey> Current uploads: 0
<popey> Current downloads: 0
<webm0nk3y> popey: what is saying 'up to date'?
<popey> but the gui says 'sync in progress'
<popey> the gui
<webm0nk3y> popey: what does u1sdtool -s say?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739202/
<webm0nk3y> popey: also u1sdtool --waiting
<popey> alan@wopr:~$ u1sdtool --waiting |wc -l
<popey> 7172
<webm0nk3y> popey: ouch
<webm0nk3y> so it has stuff to do
<popey> heh
<popey> quite a bit of stuff ☺
<popey> ok, I'll leave it alone then
<popey> but current-transfers is 0
<webm0nk3y> probably metadata
<popey> btw u1sdtool doesn't like being piped to head
<popey> or indeed more, and then told to stop
<popey> thanks for the help
<popey> I'd love to have a gui that gave me lots of info about what's going on
<popey> at the moment I do "watch -d 'u1sdtool --current-transfers'" :D
<Neldogz> Anyone have trouble with the Ubuntu One contacts within Thunderbird? I cant add any contacts to this address book. There are no errors, nothing. I followed the directions with Ubuntu One and installed the required plug-ins
<dobey> popey: install magicicada
<popey> ooooooo
<popey> thanks dobey
<Neldogz> are we supposed to be using Hedera to sync thunderbird contacts to Ubuntu One? https://launchpad.net/hedera
<dobey> no
<dobey> Neldogz: thunderbird-couchdb; though there are sync-related issues being worked on server side.
<Neldogz> hi dobey: i have installed the package already.. I also read that there were some server side issues. Should i be able to at least create a contact within the Ubuntu One address book from Thunderbird?
<Neldogz> Thunderbird does not give the option to create a contact within this address book, shouldnt it store it locally and then upload it when the servers come back online?
<dobey> Neldogz: do you have thunderbird-couchdb installed, or just evolution-couchdb?
<dobey> and how did you install it?
<Neldogz> i have thunderbird-couchdb installed and an ubuntu one account properly created. I received a pop up which asked me to install a contact sync package on the services menu of Ubuntu One
<Neldogz> i went ahead and installed it, after poking around and doing some research because I couldnt get it to work i removed thunderbird-couchdb and reinstalled it via the terminal
<dobey> Neldogz: did you have thunderbird already running when you did that? and if so, have you restarted thunderbird since then?
<Neldogz> I might of had it running, but i did restart thunderbird, checked to make sure the add in was enabled and also restarted
<Neldogz> I would think i should at the very least be able to create a contact within the ubuntu one address book within thunderbird. I can see the address book but when i go to create a contact, Thunderbird does not give me the option to create one there
<Neldogz> is there  a way to reinstall this connecting piece into thunderbird?
<dobey> you should be able to to create a contact, yes; i doubt reinstalling would help
<dobey> rye, duanedesign: ^^ can you guys help Neldogz please?
<duanedesign> hello Neldogz
<Neldogz> hi duanedesign, i appreciate all the help you guys are giving me here. I have been trying to figure this out for the last 2 days on my own but no luck
<duanedesign> Neldogz: did you copy any contacts over from your other addressbook?
<Neldogz> I cant copy any contacts to the ubuntu one address book. The ubuntu one docs state that i should be able to select my contacts I wish to copy over and while holding ctrl, drag them over. When i perform the dragging function I cannot select the Ubuntu One address book eventhough i can see it
<Neldogz> i can drag to other address books such as from the Personal Address book to the Personal
<Neldogz> Also, if i try to create a contact within the Ubuntu One address book, thunderbird does not give me the option to create it there eventhough i can see it
<Neldogz> its as if it is not properly registering within thunderbird
<Neldogz> also, i just want to note that Ubuntu One file sync is working perfectly fine
<duanedesign> ok
<Neldogz> as a test yesterday i went ahead and installed Evolution and evolution-couchdb .. I also could not get this to work. i received an error saying error connecting or error opening ... I don't have the exact error unfortunately. I since then uninstalled evolution
<duanedesign> Neldogz: could you try this address in your browser. Replacing username with your username in your computer. file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<Neldogz> thanks duanedesign, i am able to see that page
<Neldogz> it says, you are about to log into the site localhost with the username:
<Neldogz> ok im there
<duanedesign> yep. It is the couchdb interface
<Neldogz> i see the interface
<duanedesign> it just tells us that couch is running
<Neldogz> ok
<duanedesign> i am trying to see if i can reproduce this..
<duanedesign> I have not set up contact yet in thunderbird
<ralsina_> dobey, mandel, nessita, gatox: standup in 3 minutes
<duanedesign> so one minute
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> ralsina_: no alecu?
<Neldogz> no problem take your time, i really appreciate your help
<mandel> ok
<ralsina_> dobey: alecu is sick today
<dobey> oh :(
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> ralsina_: you me-ing?
<ralsina_> me
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Some improves in create shares link, unicode problems fixed.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on create shares link, win32com doesn't include clsid_FolderShortcut, so i'm trying with the str id or something like that to make it work.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: teach leads call, made stable-3-0 branches for almost everything, bug #890410, bug #890277, bug #890349
<nessita> TODO: SRU call with Cheepaca and raalsina, bug #890416, teaching duties
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890410 in ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk (and 2 other projects) "Ubuntu One Control Panel login request has typo in Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890410
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890277 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk (and 5 other projects) "Test are failing due to ubuntuone.devtools.testing.txcheck.SuperNotCalled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890277
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890349 in ubuntu-sso-client/trunk (and 2 other projects) "Nightlies build failure on precise (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890349
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890416 in ubuntu-sso-client/trunk (and 2 other projects) "Unify executable for starting the service (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890416
<mandel> DONE: Looked at the implementation for a test that uses proxy settings for bug 884963. Looked into getting squid on Windows for that implementation and how we could have diff proxy settings for the windows tests. Fixed MPs but had creds issues with lp, I've been told the issue if fixed now.
<mandel> TODO: More work on bug 884963. Some paperwork (Canonical admin). Get a Vista Box ready for proxy testing too.
<mandel> BLOCKED: noDONE: Looked at the implementation for a test that uses proxy settings for bug 884963. Looked into getting squid on Windows for that implementation and how we could have diff proxy settings for the windows tests. Fixed MPs but had creds issues with lp, I've been told the issue if fixed now.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884963 in ubuntuone-dev-tools (and 1 other project) "proxy integration tests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884963
<mandel> TODO: More work on bug 884963. Some paperwork (Canonical admin). Get a Vista Box ready for proxy testing too.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, go
<dobey> there's a tech leads call? glad i'm not a tech lead :)
<dobey> λ DONE: client SRU upload, bug #791927 SRU upload, stable branchification
<dobey> λ TODO: rb v. banshee (2011), tarmac config update, releases, fork pyxdg
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791927 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "apport hook in source package not installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791927
<dobey> ralsina_: arriba las manas
<ralsina_> DONE: tech leads call, call with nessita and chipaca, created/updated all positions in taleo, mail catchup, started cleaning windows build branch for merging, TODO: canonicaladmin, RTs for windows release (moving it to friday), talk with mandel about integrating with jenkins, random bits
<ralsina_> BLOCKED: feeling an hour shortage
<nessita> dobey: hey, did you see we did not get approval for the SRU patch? we were asked to have the fix released to P first
<dobey> nessita: yes i saw
<nessita> dobey: can we do a release from stable-3-0?
<nessita> to P, that is
<dobey> uh oh
<dobey> bah
<nessita> any comments, anyone?
<dobey> precise is broken
<nessita> dobey: ...
<nessita> dobey: @more
<dobey>  intltool : Depends: libxml-parser-perl but it is not going to be installed
<nessita> I think we can call it a eom then
<mandel> ralsina_, I have never work with jenkins, should we talk about it before I get into the code again (just got back from walking the dog)
<dobey> nessita: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/2.0.0-0ubuntu3
<ralsina_> mandel: mostly I want us to talk to sidnei and make sure we can actually do things right
<ralsina_> mandel: and not work in ways that are useless with jenkins
<mandel> ralsina_, ok, then lets talk about it asap since I'm looking at the proxy test case
<ralsina_> mandel: is in 1 hour ok?
<mandel> ralsina_, sure, can you ping me or something?
<nessita> dobey: nice!
<ralsina_> mandel: will do
<mandel> ralsina_, I'll set an alarm just in case :)
<dobey> nessita: i saw the e-mail and uploaded the package to precise too
<dobey> but fail :(
<nessita> dobey: :-/ can we talk to someone?
<dobey> maybe :)
<mandel> ralsina_, at the next :30 sounds good?
<dobey> 10:05 < cjwatson> precise/amd64 will be very broken for about the next hour
<dobey> nessita: ^^ looks like someone broke perl, and it's being worked on already
<nessita> heh
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> sure
<duanedesign> Neldogz: does your thunderbird look like this? http://ubuntuone.com/3tBENyYeXurBfIqhzc6wOT
<mandel> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions/+merge/80237 is updated following your remarks
<Neldogz> duanedesign, i am missing the ubuntu one entry with the book symbol, i have the one with the globe
<nessita> mandel: ack, I also owe you the windows installer one
<mandel> nessita, no problem, step by step :)
<duanedesign> Neldogz: I must admit i do not know the difference between the two
<duanedesign> Neldogz: i can not drag/copy to the globe icon but I can the book
<Neldogz> i didnt even realize there was anything missing haha!
<Neldogz> im trying to search on how to add it but no luck
<duanedesign> anyone know the difference in the addressbooks in Thunderbird?
<Neldogz> duanedesign: i was able to create one manually by simply going to File / new / address book and gave it the name Ubuntu One
<Neldogz> although i highly doubt this will tie into ubuntu one at all
<rye> duanedesign, what difference?
<rye> duanedesign, some of them are native to tb. some are brought in by e-d-s plugin
<j0nr> i made some changes to some existing music files (changed id3 tags) but the changes dont seem to have propogated to the android music app...
<Neldogz> duanedesign: you did however recreate the initial problem that I encountered which was the inability to drag contacts to the Ubuntu One address book within Thunderbird as documented here https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-contacts-sync/
<Neldogz> I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<mandel> dobey, how do you feel if in ubutuone-dev-tools I make testcase a pacakage and add a dbus.py module and proxy module? Ofcourse keeping the old DBusTestCase import working
<mandel> dobey, I'd like to have the ProxyTestCase and DBusTestace is diff locations, just to be clean
<Neldogz> although it does state the "Ubuntu One Address book" i dont know if thunderbird  or the documentation considers the entries with the globe an address book or if it something else
<dobey> mandel: hrmm. not sure, will have to look at that code again and see how it is organized currently
<mandel> dobey, if you take a look I'd really appreciate it :)
<duanedesign> rye: see the screenshot http://ubuntuone.com/3tBENyYeXurBfIqhzc6wOT
<duanedesign> Ubuntu One created two address books? One with a globe icon and one with a book
<rye> duanedesign, the first Ubuntu One addressbook is not actually Ubuntu One, it is an addressbook created in Thunderbird
<rye> duanedesign, the one with the globe is the couchdb one
<rye> e-d-s
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> rye: that is the one we are unable to add contacts too
<rye> duanedesign, oneiric, right? If no contacts can be added, then there is something wrong with 1) evolution-couchdb, 2) desktopcouch-service, 3) couchdb process
<rye> duanedesign, is Neldogz the one who has this issue?
<duanedesign> right oneiric
<Neldogz> yes
<duanedesign> yes Neldogz
<duanedesign> and me
<duanedesign> :)
<Neldogz> alright !! Im not the only one!!
<Neldogz> =)
<duanedesign> I had not set up Thunderbird yeet so i did it real quick to better help Neldogz. I ended up with a similar issue
<rye> duanedesign, Neldogz could you please run "desktopcouch-admin.py" -l with script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/desktopcouch-admin.py ?
<ralsina> mandel, question about bug #855369
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #855369 not found.
<ralsina> mandel: which is the "autoupdate on vista" bug
<mandel> ralsina, not found :P
<mandel> ralsina, ok :)
<duanedesign> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/739273/
<mandel> ralsina, tell me
<ralsina> mandel: what DLL should not be in the same folder as the autoupdater?
<ralsina> mandel: because when we install, there is no DLL in the same folder at all :-/
<mandel> ralsina, ok let me look
<rye> duanedesign, well, there is no contacts database
<mandel> ralsina, in our dist folder, can you find  MPR.dll
<ralsina> mandel: ok, can you confirm that if update.ini is moved from dist to ubuntuone and run autoupdate from that folder it works?
<Neldogz> rye, duanedesign: Same results on this side
<mandel> ralsina, you have to move the .exe and the .ini out of dist, let ir be the root dir or a diff folder
<rye> duanedesign, interesting, now I don't seem to have the entries
<duanedesign> :\
<mandel> ralsina, the annoying thins is that you also have to change the code that locates the .exe to be executed from the utils module
<ralsina> the exe is in ubuntuone, the ini is in dist. I think we are running it with working directory dist. So if moving it outside fixes it, it's easy ;-)
<rye> Cannot open book: Could not create DesktopcouchSession object
<mandel> ralsina, yes, we have to executed outside dist because windows is stupid and loads those dlls first
<mandel> ralsina, if i remmber correctly there was a sploit using that at some point
<ralsina> mandel: ok then.
<Neldogz> rye, duanedesign: i guess the thunderbird plugin should be creating this database for us on couchdb but somehow this is not occuring
<ralsina> rye: do you have the bug number for the "uninstall.exe is not there" bug
<gatox> lunch! brb
<ralsina> mandel: that bug is assigned to you. Do you think you can have a fix for thursday?
<ralsina> mandel: "that" means "the one we just talked about"
<mandel> ralsina, the vista issue, if we merge yours, certainly
<ralsina> mandel: you don't need it
<ralsina> mandel: you only have to change utils.py
<mandel> ralsina, then I can start tom early morning so that we can test it with a real pacakge in the afternoon, sounds like a plan?
<ralsina> mandel: indeed
<rye> ralsina, erm, no, you said it should be run in a different way and i did not create the bug
<ralsina> of course, the people on vista will not upgrade, so :-/
<ralsina> rye: I mean the one about uninstall.exe not being created. I saw it once :-)
<ralsina> rye: rye: nevermind, found it, bug #885247
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 885247 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "uninstall.exe not created on subsequent installations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885247
<rye> ralsina, ah, i thought about auto update, sorry
<ralsina> rye: I think I know why this one happens. The installation is not finished because it requires a reboot and it doesn't ask. If install.log says that, then it's fixable
<mandel> ralsina, other reason is because you set installationtype to upgrade.
<ralsina> mandel: hm?
<mandel> ralsina, http://answers.bitrock.com/questions/500/issues-when-using-the-autoupdater-on-windows-vista
<rye> mandel, why don't we use nullsofts' installer? :)
<mandel> ralsina, all the info is there :)
<ralsina> mandel: right, good info
<ralsina> rye: this one is actually much nicer and easier ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I did my homework :P
 * ralsina fedexes mandel a cookie
 * mandel claps
<rye> ralsina, is there any way to build the installer from our sources?
<ralsina> rye: bzr branch lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873 then do as it says on scripts README
<ralsina> mandel: I wonder *why* I am setting it to upgrade
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<mandel> ralsina, hehehe they clearly have a bug somewhere there :P
<mandel> ralsina, funny thing, all the support guys are based in Spain, who would imaging that?
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I set it to upgrade so I don't launch the setup wizard.
<ralsina> mandel: I will just use another variable ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, lets add a nice comment about that and mention someones mother :)
<Neldogz> rye, duanedesign, I will be right back. i have to restart
<mandel> although you are free no to mention mothers in commnets..
<ralsina> mandel: it's all my fault, not mom's! ;-)
<Neldogz> rye, duanedesign: I seem to have fixed the problem performing this exact process: Installed evolution, removed thunderbird-couchdb and couchdb. Restarted and installed just evolution-couchdb
<Neldogz> i can now drag contacts into the Ubuntu One glob icon within thunderbird, and also evolution now opens up the Ubuntu One contacts when it did not before
<duanedesign> Neldogz:  interesting
<nessita> ok, in the rush I closed the chat window and forgot to say bye :-)
 * nessita -> heading to the University
<duanedesign> o/
<Neldogz> duanedesign, now when i go to my ubuntu one dash, its prompting me to install the thunderbird-couchdb
<nessita> anyone needs something from me before I go?
<Neldogz> i wonder if installing it will break it
<rye> thunderbird-couchdb???
<rye> erm
<rye> what is that?
<Neldogz> rye, im assuming its thunderbird-couchdb because thats what i removed and now its asking to reinstall
<Neldogz> Enable Contacts Sync under The ubuntu one control panel states, Install the Thunderbird plug-in for the sync service: contacts.. And there is a button for Install now
<duanedesign> yes i installed thinderbird0couchdn too
<duanedesign> prompted too in the U1 Control Panel
<Neldogz> as of the moment i can drag and drop contacts into the ubuntu one globe within thunderbird however nothing appears to be syncing, im assuming it needs this plug-in
<Neldogz> im going to install it and see if this breaks
<Neldogz> also i should mention that EDS is currently installed in Thunderbird
<Neldogz> it is confirmed when i clicked on the Install now, it stated it would install thunderbird-couchdb
<Neldogz> now to test
<rye> i will have to run away now, will be back in 3 hours :(
<Neldogz> ok the thunderbird-couchdb extension is working
<rye> Neldogz, what is your e-mail, i wonder whether replication is enabled for your account (send the private message with the email)
<Neldogz> however i dont know if it is synching because the cloud service might still be down
<Neldogz> arg, how do i send a PM within xchat =(
<Neldogz> got it =)
<Neldogz> duanedesign: is it working for you?
<rye> Neldogz, ok, your account should be syncing, this is now being in charge of desktopcouch so you should look at the sync logs @ ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/
<mandel> ralsina, shall we chat with sidnei?
<ralsina> mandel: my connection is going nuts, I drop every 2 minutes :-(
<mandel> ralsina, I just have 1 hour left in my day (remember I start earlier on the T days due to rugby)
<ralsina> mandel: but let's try :-)
<mandel> ralsina, we can give it a go, if not we can try again tom :)
<mandel> ralsina, I'm at mumble, let me know if you can get in :)
<mandel> nessita, dobey can you take a quick look at lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/refactor-testcase I want to refactor the dbus test and later add a proxy test case, I'd like you opinion on this
<mandel> nessita, dobey we can keep the API the same, although I don't mind going over all the projects fixing the import (maybe maitain the old api, change projects and then brake it)
<Neldogz> rye: contacts still don't appear to be syncing to the cloud. I cant seem to find anything within the logs. Do you know a way to force a replication of ubuntu one?
<nessita> mandel: I'm leaving to the uni, would you please bring this up tomorrow, again?
<mandel> nessita, certainly
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all!
<gatox> nessita, bye
<dobey> mandel: sure
<mandel> thx
<dobey> mandel: so; i am ok with moving the testcase to a package instead of the module (but it should be 'testcases' instead of 'testcase')
<dobey> mandel: however, i am not ok with the dbus/linux dbus/windows stuff
<mandel> dobey, cool, I can change the name easily
<mandel> dobey, would you leave it as it is?
<mandel> dobey, is not much work anyways
<dobey> i don't like the linux/windows split; i would just have testcases/dbus.py
<mandel> dobey, sure, no problem what so ever
<dobey> mandel: and i would put the import for compat in __init__.py, and have it issue a DeprecationWarning as well
<mandel> dobey, make sense
<mandel> let me jot this down so I work on it tom
<mandel> dobey, any other comments, otherwise EOD :)
<dobey> no
<mandel> dobey, cool, I'll get those for tom then
<dobey> so
<dobey> pyxdg
<splnet> If I am unable to ubuntu(using a different dist), can I still use ubuntu one?
<dobey> splnet: what distribution?
<splnet> opensuse
<splnet> For instance dropbox provides a tar ball that works with any dist.
<dobey> if you build and install the software and necessary deps, it should work, but we don't officially support them
<splnet> dobey: ok how would I determine what the software and dependencies are?
<dobey> and some things won't necessarily work, as opensuse doesn't use apt or have the same package names as debian/ubuntu/etc
<dobey> splnet: you could inspect the source branches for the packages in ubuntu, on launchpad, and look at the debian/control files for each piece of ubuntuone
<splnet> I thought I something about a java client. Can I do that instead?
<dobey> the java code is for android
<dobey> it is not generic java code
<dobey> ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntuone-client itself (the syncdaemon) should be pretty much fine on opensuse
<dobey> ubuntuone-client-gnome should also work fine
<dobey> ubuntuone-control-panel might have some issues, as it has some code that uses apt
<gatox> ok, eod for me.... i'll keep fighting with win api later probably......
<gatox> bye!
<ralsina> The phone company is about to make me cry. Cry KHAAAAAAAAN like william shatner, that is.
<dobey> uh ok
<dobey> hrmm
 * ralsina__ says in a very low voice: "what's bugging you dobey?"
<dobey> pyxdg, and music players
<ralsina> dobey: I share one, try my best to ignore the other
<ralsina> Once pyxdg is in any kind of shape, I wouldn't mind maintaining it. I just don't have the time this month to put it in shape :-/
<dobey> it lokos like we only ever use xdg.BaseDirectory anywhere though
<dobey> so we probably don't need to fork all the other junk that comes with it, too
<dobey> it would be nice to get pyxdg off the CD though
<dobey> ralsina: i have been trying to think of a nice name for it, though; i *hate* "xdg" being in it
<ralsina> we could just put the linux implementation along the windows one we already have
<dobey> ralsina: no, it needs to be in a separate project
<dobey> hard part is naming that project
<ralsina> ok, then move both to a separate poject
<dobey> fixing stuff after that is easy
<dobey> i am. but i need a name :)
<ralsina> python-basedir?
<ralsina> Or if we want to avoid the obvious: "orange-unicorn-of-doom"
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> too post-metal?
<dobey> i'm too tired
<ralsina> go rest?
<ralsina> come back fresh in the morning
<dobey> and there's still the music player thing :(
<ralsina> dobey: don't burn out dude.
<dobey> i'm not burned out
<ralsina> dobey: if you end up too tired too often, that leads to burnout. So, relax,have some illegal rhum or something. What is it 3PM? ;-)
<dobey> 15:40
<dobey> heh, i don't have any more illegal rum
<dobey> finished it in orlando :)
<ralsina> want some? ;)
<dobey> yes; and in 3 weeks, i will have some ;)
<ralsina> yes you will! And again, a single week to drink it so get a half-bottle :-)
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> Or we can buy a legal rhum bottle and change it. Can you ship opened bottles?
<dobey> i'll just clean out beuno's stock
<ralsina> I have tons of alcohol at home people give me which I don't drink. I am pretty sure I have one of those somewhere.
<dobey> heh, i think the recipe is the same. it's just bottled on a different island, for the legal version :)
<ralsina> it's the taste of the forbidden!
<dobey> it's not like it comes with cuban women too
<ralsina> I couldn't say, never had cuban rhum.
 * beuno hides his alcohol
<ralsina> rhum is basically distilled alcohol from sugar cane, aged in a cask, IIRC. The tricky part that could change the flavour is the aging.
<dobey> ralsina: aging, and other ingredients
<ralsina> dobey: yeah. Almost everywhere there is sugarcane they have something that is almost-rhum. Here it's called caña
<dobey> oh, and type of wood and environment
<ralsina> for example the paraguayan version is up to 70% alcohol by volume. After the first drink you can't *say* aging, much less care about it.
<dobey> maybe *you* can't say aging
<ralsina> well, it's harder in spanish
<ralsina> "añejamiento"
<dobey> http://www.havana-club.com/en/int/cuban-rum/anejo-7-anos
<ralsina> "To enter you must be of legal drinking age in the country where you are accessing this site" are you kidding me?
<ralsina> Somehow I suspect I will not imbibe any alcohol by watching the freaking site
<dobey> you should get a beer for the occasion
<ralsina> EOD for me. See you all tomoroow!
<dobey> hrmm, actually, probably better to just write a new implementation of the xdg dirs stuff anyway; then avoids all the legal weirdness
<j0nr> i made some changes to some existing music files (changed id3 tags) but the changes dont seem to have propogated to the android music app...
<duanedesign> hello j0nr
#ubuntuone 2011-11-16
<karni> Good night o/
<Neldogz> Hi all, i cant seem get my thunderbird contacts synced to Ubuntu One. Upon looking within the desktop-couch-replication log i found this: ResourceNotFound: ('db_not_found', 'could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F3e0%2F0c6%2F1635087%2Fcontacts/')
<mandel> morning all!
<popey> I have a question. I have two machines on the LAN. One has 23GB of stuff in U1 files. other is not in sync, only has 3GB and is taking a while to sync. If I stop u1 file sync on both, then rsync the files over from one to the other then start file sync will it be happy with that?
<mandel> popey, yes and no
<mandel> popey, you have to be careful with the metadata, so preaty much what you want to do is copy the files and NOT the metadata
<mandel> popey, and it is VERY VERY VERY important that there is no metadata in the machine you rsync, otherwise you will have problems
<mandel> so the steps are, go to machine with low data, stop sd, REMOVE metadata, copy data over, start sd
<mandel> popey, that way ^ sd will say, 'hey I have no metadata, I'm going to scan the contents' it will then compare the hashes, ask the server and be happy
<mandel> rye, can you confirm that ^
 * mandel coffee break :)
<popey> 'remove metadata', how does one do that?
<mandel> popey, let me have the coffee and I'll guide you though it, is very easy is in you home dir (but I dont remember the exact location)
<mandel> popey, do and ls -la ~
<mandel> it should have ubuntuone all over it :)
<popey> ~/.local/share/ubuntuone ?
<popey> there's a syncdaemon in there, and 'metadata_version'
<JamesTait> Hello, hello!
<mandel> popey, hm.. let me double check
<mandel> popey, remove the entire dir
<mandel> popey, I mean rm -Rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<popey> ok, so stop syncdaemon, remove that entire folder, rsync data over, start syncdaemon?
<mandel> popey, yes
<mandel> popey,
<mandel> that should do the trick with no problems
<mandel> popey, the main issues is that if you do not remove the metadata the sd of the machine will think you removed the files, and they will be deleted, that is wahy is so important
<Chipaca> yes, tred carefully
 * mandel away while setting Vista vm for tests for bug 875283
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875283 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Windows Vista: auto update error (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 82)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875283
<gatox> hi
<popey> ahh mandel that makes sense
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> nessita, gatox morning!
<gatox> nessita, mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, fine, testing the fix for the vista update issue :)
<nessita> hello! I'm a  little sick, my throat hurts like hell
<nessita> other than that, I'm ok
<mandel> uh, is there a bug running wild in argentina?
<mandel> first alecu, then nessita.. I might stay at home for the sprint :P
<gatox> the weather change quite a lot this days
<gatox> nessita, i'm working in the branch with the try-except that we talk yesterday.... but then when i have some free time i'll try another optionn that i found.... that it's kind of tricky but might work
<nessita> gatox: ok, let's try to merge that branch without link support, and then we can re-evaluate
<gatox> nessita, ok
<popey> mandel: now its re-uploading everything it seems, 8103 files to go
<popey> I'll let it finish ☺
<mandel> popey, is checking that the files have the same hash, should not do an actual upload unless rsync changed something :)
<popey> mandel: makes sense, magicicada shows the operation as 'Upload' though.
<popey> maybe it needs a 'hashing' status? ☺
<popey> anyway, I wont worry about it awnymore, and just let it do its thing
<mandel> popey, I guess it says uploading because that is the state in the 'state machine' then it is a little smarte than uploading the thing :)
 * mandel configurin vista vm, he might be a little slow pinging back
<popey> heh
<popey> I am watching network traffic in iftop, and not seeing much so it cant be uploading these files. ☺
<gatox> brb! need to restart
 * mandel quick erran
 * mandel back
<gatox> nessita, ok...... i need to fix a lot of tests :S
<nessita> gatox: why in particular?
<gatox> nessita, most is expand_user related
<nessita> gatox: remember to fix the setUp I mentioned las week?
<nessita> all the ones that set the HOME env
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> did you fix those already and have a lot of errors the same?
<gatox> nessita, nono... i didn't fix that yet.....
<nessita> ah, then yes, almost everything will fail
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<gatox> ralsina, how are you?? hard to go back?
<ralsina> gatox: Hard to wake up on time :-)
<ralsina> gatox: I am catching up in speed though
<mandel> ralsina, that is what she said
<mandel> hehehehe
<mandel> he
<gatox> jejej
<mandel> ralsinabut did you get up?
<ralsina> mandel: I am sitting down
 * ralsina said wake up
<mandel> ralsina, that is why I asked :)
<ralsina> Ha! I guess.
<ralsina> Ok, let's work
 * ralsina wants to merge this freaking branch but there's all sorts of crap in it :-/
<ralsina> I think I'll get started with the releasing of stuff instead and merge it afterwards :-(
<mandel> ralsina, why do we use  win32api.ShellExecute to execute the installer?
<ralsina> mandel: where?
<mandel> ralsina, ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/windows.py
<gatox> mandel, i did that
<mandel> ok, then ralsina forget the question
<ralsina> mandel: bzr blame gatox ;-)
<mandel> gatox, why?
<gatox> mandel, it was made to be able to run that as admin......
<mandel> gatox, ah.. the stupid runas, good
<gatox> mandel, but it is to execute the uninstaller
<mandel> gatox, we have the same issue with the update, I just wanted to know, nothing wrong with it
<gatox> mandel, ahhhh ok...
<ralsina> mandel: you can't run the autoupdate as admin
<ralsina> mandel: or you will ask the user for permission before each run :-/
<gatox> true
<mandel> ralsina, we can run the autoupdate check as a normal user and no questions are asked
<ralsina> ok then
<mandel> ralsina, when he confirms to update, then we do 'runas'
<mandel> ralsina, same .exe called in diff ways :)
<ralsina> mandel: then we need to move the shellexecute into its own function in utils, I think instead of having two calls
<ralsina> a run_as_admin(prog, args)?
<mandel> ralsina, seems reasonable, let me first find out how to pass the path where it executes to runas
 * mandel testing on vista vm
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, gatox: not sure if the following is relevant, but there are several bug reports saying that U1 can't be run as a non-admin user
<ralsina> nessita: probably not
<nessita> ralsina: not relevant or not able to run as non admin?
<ralsina> nessita: but I have not  debugged those yet. I think the problem is that we are setting the registry keys on the admin account instead of the user account because that's the account where the setup is being done
<ralsina> nessita: probably not related to this
<ralsina> nessita: BTW: mandel and I talked with sidnei about putting the proxy integration tests in jenkins and should not be a big problem. He'll help us setup the whole proxy/ISA/AD stuff in EC2 so it can be used, too.
<ralsina> nessita: after the release I will be taking a look on to why tests are not succeeding as much as they should on jenkins too
<mandel> ralsina, so, I just tested the issue on Vista, best way to fix the problem is the following:
<mandel> ralsina, you remove the copy of auto-update.exe from dist (there   are two copies for some reason)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, will remove it
<mandel> ralsina, and move the update.ini up one level
<ralsina> mandel: ok. Doesn't that require a branch from you to change how it's started?
<mandel> ralsina, we call shell execute on ubuntuone/auto-update.exe (I do that on the python code)
<mandel> ralsina, doing it right now :)
<ralsina> ok, after that's merged, I'll change the packaging
<nessita> ralsinagreat news
<nessita> ralsina: remember to also change how you fetch and install qt4reactor
<ralsina> nessita: yes, in fact, it's pretty close to working: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/11/consoleText
<ralsina> nessita: you mean in windows-installer?
<ralsina> nessita: would you be ok with disabling style checks in jenkins? Tarmac already covers that
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, funny thing with this bug is that I have to fix it for the current ubuntuone-windows-installer AND ubuntuone-control panel since we are moving the autoupdate there
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, I'd say we do a release with the update present in the installer, and then do one with the update present in the control panel, what do you think?
<ralsina> mandel: How long would it take to fix it in both and save me a day of work making the extra release
<ralsina> ?
<mandel> ralsina, the branches for the code in the control panel have a pending review form nessita and one other from alecu, so we can have them for today if we wanted
<mandel> but depends on the work load of alecu and nessita, so we have to ask them
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: branches for release have to go thru stable process, like we agreed
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: so probably, next release would be the last week of november
<ralsina> mandel: what nessita said
<ralsina> mandel: so, I don't want to make another release with the broken vista updater
<mandel> ralsina, that we can land today if you all agree and test the pacakage (I have 2 Vista vms ready for that x64 and x86)
<nessita> mandel: land what, exactly? the single installer branch or the 2 controlpanel's?
<mandel> nessita, single installer branch
<nessita> mandel: but that branch puts together migration code only, no?
<mandel> nessita, is a new branch I'm nearly done with, it was a matter of adding an extra os.path.dirname but ofcourse I'm adding tests to assert we go up two levels
<nessita> mandel: the branch is this one https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995, no?
<nessita> mandel: I'm afraid that we won't be adding new branches at this stage
<nessita> mandel: the release was planned for Monday, the only delay was to have ralsina back on track after holidays
<mandel> nessita, ok.. well I'll propose the fix and we make the pacakge for testing, at least we need to do that
<nessita> mandel: of course, but remember that we have a new procedure in place now, where we release only from stable branches. And we're not landing to stable until we have QA approval
<mandel> nessita, ok, that would be for trunk ofcourse, right?
<nessita> mandel: hum, not sure what you're asking :-)
<mandel> nessita, tonterias mias, I uderstood you :)
<nessita> ok
<nessita> the details of the be procedure will be shared tomorrow in the weekly meeting
<mandel> okidoke
<mandel> ralsina, when the app is frozen, where is the sys.executable pointing to?
<ralsina> mandel: the exe
<ralsina> I think
<mandel> ralsina, ok, so inside dist, ok :)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: if I recall correctly, you said that https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995 was ready for re-review, no?
<nessita> I still see the duplication of REMOVE_OLD_BETA_TITLE = _("Remove old Beta") and REMOVE_OLD_BETA_ERROR_TITLE = _("Remove old Beta")
<mandel> nessita, maybe I did not push it, let me check the revno in my local copy
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<mandel> nessita, sorry I forgot to remove REMOVE_OLD_BETA_ERROR_TITLE, let push 106, mea culpa
<nessita> ack
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone gals and guys!
<mandel> alecu, pong
<alecu> mandel, :-)
<mandel> alecu, did you ping me, or did my brain fucked up?
<alecu> mandel, I pinged you, but I did it in the wrong channel!
<alecu> mandel, it was about this branch that shows some merge conflicts: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<mandel> alecu, o well, I saw the nickname and did not see the channel :P
<ralsina> alecu: how are you today?
<mandel> alecu, give me some mins and I'm with you, I need to psuh something for nessita first
<mandel> nessita, revno is 106 and the duplicated title is out
<alecu> ralsina: just better :-)
<nessita> mandel: ack
<alecu> mandel, ok, no problem, solve it when you can, and ping me back.
<ralsina> alecu: good to hear!
<mandel> nessita, I though there were only two but were 3
 * alecu will be offline for 1 minute
<nessita> mandel: 3 whats?
<mandel> nessita, title duplications
<mandel> nessita, my brain just read MIGRATE_OLD_BETA_DATA_ERROR_TITLE for a reasons I don't understand
<mandel> alecu, on it, I know why that is happening, trunk changed a lot egarding main
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ralsina: did you make the team meeting be 12 hours off, on the calendar? invite says 10pm for me :)
<ralsina> dobey: yikes
<dobey> ralsina: is it 10am today or 10am tomorrow?
<ralsina> dobey: 10 AM tomorrow
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> nessita: so; what's the best way to share the knowledge of updating tarmac configs with you?
<nessita> dobey: hi there!!!
<nessita> dobey: one sec, I'm in mumble
<dobey> sure
<Neldogz> Hi all, does anyone know if the contacts sync is expected to be down a while?
<dobey> Neldogz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<dobey> Neldogz: it's not quite down exactly, but it may or may not work for you depending on the alignment of the planets and their moons.
<gatox> me
 * mandel back
<mandel> me
<nessita> ,e
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> dobey,alecu, say me
<alecu> m3
<dobey> meh
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed unicode issues in ubuntuone-client (Bug: #818197, #846373).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix tests related to unicode-issues branch changes. Investigate about link creation with unicode paths using PIDL.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Worked on refactoring ubuntuone-dev-tools as part of fix for bug 875283 got feedback from dobey that I need to implement. Had to reinstall Vista VM.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875283 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Windows Vista: auto update error (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 82)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875283
<mandel> TODO: Rsolve conflcts in Mps. Propose fix for Vista.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: SRU call, sso bugs, university
<nessita> TODO: reviews, more sso bugs, bug triaging, 1-1 with ralsina, plan work for the team while I'm on vacations
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, nessita 1-1, fixed "uninstall.exe is not created" bug, worked on release, lost internet twice in 2 days, 1-1 with chipaca, canonicaladmin (in progress) TODO: finish canonicaladmin, answer2askubuntu,  finish RT, create first test release
<ralsina> BLOCKED: life is short
<ralsina> oh, also SRU call (half of it ;-)
<alecu> DONE: sick day off
<alecu> TODO: bugfixing days: bug #692597 and taking a look at https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/issues/1
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<dobey> λ DONE: tried to ask about rb v banshee, set up lp:dirspec
<dobey> λ TODO: tarmac config update, releases
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<nessita> dobey: how did the rb vs banshee conversation go?
<dobey> unfinished
<dobey> but will hopefully have more of an answer by EOW
<alecu> gatox, mandel, nessita, ralsina: how many of you are experiencing "control panel or control panel's tests can only be stopped by Ctrl-C" on windows?
<mandel> alecu, what do you exactly mean?
<alecu> this is happening for me since... let's see... always!
<mandel> alecu, I have issues with one of the tests getting stucked
<nessita> alecu: that is happening for installer, not for controlpanel...
<alecu> mandel, the tests just won't end. They reach the final PASSED line, but it does not return the prompt.
<nessita> alecu: at least for me
<gatox> alecu, yes..... i think i know what you mean..... and i have the same problem
<mandel> alecu, I have been using ctrl+c a number of times
<alecu> mandel, the same happens when running control panel itself; that is, it closes the windows, but it just won't stop.
<mandel> alecu, but that is because it is a tray icon, right?
<alecu> (btw: this happens most of the time on both places, but not always)
<ralsina> alecu: not me
<ralsina> yes, I see it on installer too
<alecu> mandel, no, I mean the process just won't stop.
<alecu> ralsina:  ???? "not me" or "too" ?
<ralsina> not me on control panel, me too on installer
<nessita> dobey: going back to your question, the bets way would be to ask me to do something in particular, and giving me guidelines about how to do it :-)
<alecu> ralsina: ack, thanks :-)
<ralsina> alecu: on windows, u1cp doesn't exit when you close the window, it stays running on the tray
<mandel> alecu, I though that when you tell the control panel to start with icon the process need to be killed form the icon
<mandel> alecu, you can start it without the tray icon, and then it will stop
<mandel> AFAIK is that way, right ralsina?
<ralsina> mandel: it's supposed to :-)
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: well, I've found that a few people are having similar issues with other apps that use the qtreactor: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/issues/1
<dobey> nessita: hmm, ok. i guess we need to decide which thing in particular you should do with the tarmac config then :)
<nessita> dobey: perhaps settings all the stable-3-0 configs?
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: so I'm looking at fixing this, either on the qtreactor or own code
<alecu> *our own
<mandel> alecu, I'd say qtreactor
<ralsina> alecu: he's doing it wrong, isn't he?
<nessita> alecu: are you using the threading  suggestion from the qtreactor issue you showed me?
<dobey> nessita: all of them, or some of them? :)
<ralsina> alecu: he should not call app.exec_() at all
<nessita> dobey: whatever you prefer
<alecu> nessita, I'm trying to use that suggestion on the qtreactor itself, but it looks like it's not being called :P
<alecu> ralsina: why not? afaik you can use the qtreactor both ways:
<alecu> app.exec_() or reactor.run()
<dobey> nessita: well, there are 9 stable-3-0 branches currently :)
<nessita> dobey: any suggestion from your end?
<ralsina> yes, but he is doing both at the same time. He's calling runReturn() and then app.exec_() and it's the other way around in that case
<ralsina> "you can get that by calling reactor.runReturn() instead
<ralsina> of run().  This call needs to occur after your installation of of the
<ralsina> reactor and after QApplication.exec_()"
<alecu> ralsina, right. Now look at the last comment in that thread: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/issues/1#issuecomment-928088
<dobey> nessita: well, how many do you want to do? all 9? :)
<alecu> I think we are not using threads directly, but they might be used for dns lookups inside the twisted reactor.
<nessita> dobey: is that 9 branches or a single branch with 9 config changes/addings?
<ralsina> alecu: interesting
<dobey> nessita: you would need to make 1 branch with the 9 config changes
<nessita> dobey: I can do that :-)
<dobey> nessita: ok
<Neldogz> thanks dobey: syncing of contacts is not working at all for me. I am seeing an error within my desktop-couch logs stating: Credentials not found for ubuntuone.
<Neldogz> and also  ERROR    can't replicate 'contacts' '
<nessita> dobey: shoot the instructions!
<Neldogz> Everything appears to be installed properly, also synching of files to the cloud is working just fine. Its the contacts piece from thunderbird that is not working
<dobey> nessita: ok, couple of minutes; and on the other channel. :)
<nessita> dobey: sure!
<dobey> duanedesign: ^^ can you help Neldogz some more? :)
<duanedesign> hello Neldogz
<gatox> lunch....... brb
<Neldogz> hey duanedesign! thanks for all your help yesterday
<Neldogz> It looks like everything is installed but i am seeing those two errors above
<duanedesign> Neldogz: not sure if we did this yesterday but let me check your account to see if you are one of the users who can not sync contacts because of a server side issue.
<duanedesign> Neldogz: i will send you a PM
<popey> mandel: just a quickie to say thanks for your help earlier, I understand Ubuntu One file sync a bit better now ☺  and all my stuff is now synced
<mandel> popey, cool, I'm glad it worked for you :)
<duanedesign> Neldogz:  Could you open 'Password and Keys' (seahorse)
<duanedesign> Neldogz: Right-click on any "Desktopcouch" entries and select "Delete"
<mandel> ralsina, ralsina_, can you merge lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-vista-update and update the pacakge as we talked about
<Neldogz> sure, I will do that now
<ralsina> mandel: no, let's do it right, and for next release
<mandel> ralsina, ralsina_, if you can build a installer (it doe brake in my machine) I'll do an irl test
<mandel> ralsina, ralsina_, I want to test the .exe before I do an MP, is for me and only me :)
<Neldogz> duanedesign: done, i also see one for ubuntu one. Leave that one alone?
<duanedesign> Neldogz: then open a Terminal and run these 3 commands one at a time - http://paste.ubuntu.com/740311/
<duanedesign> Neldogz: yeah for now
<mandel> nessita, I have a question about how to handle a bug, it tunrs out we did not link it and I know is commited but atm the state is confirmed, what should I do?
<mandel> nessita, simply set to fix commited, or just as invalid
<Neldogz> ok, beam: no process found
<nessita> mandel: can you please link the bug first?
<Neldogz> shall i continue?
<duanedesign> Neldogz: that is ok
<Neldogz> ok
<nessita> mandel: link the branch with the bug, I mean :_)
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita, but the branch already landed, and I don't know by who :(
<mandel> nessita, is bug 727984
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727984 in ubuntuone-client "New IPC signals for windows part (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727984
<nessita> mandel: ẁhat's the bug? ideally we should se3arch the branch and link it
<mandel> nessita, ok, on it then..
<Neldogz> ok: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<mandel> nessita, I can look at the bzr history and I have a clue of when it happened..
<nessita> mandel: oh, is very old :-/
<mandel> kind of
<nessita> mandel: nah, just mark it as fix released
<mandel> nessita, ok
<Neldogz> I also turned off the firewall but still the same message
<mandel> ralsina, nessita I did an MP for te vista issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-vista-update/+merge/82418 it needs work on the package side to be complete
<nessita> ralsina: when  you have  a spare slot for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/single-executable/+merge/82393
<dobey> nessita: does that do what i think it does?
<ralsina> nessita: can it hold until after lunch?
<nessita> dobey: no :-)
<nessita> ralsina: of course
<ralsina> nessita: cool, I'll ddo it as dessert
<dobey> nessita: yes it does :)
<nessita> dobey: then what i think you thought was not what you were thinking :-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> now we just need to get rid of the qt bits ;)
<nessita> dobey: what do you think this branch does?
<dobey> nessita: i was hoping it got rid of the separate process for windows
<dobey> which it does
<dobey> unified code ftw.
<mandel> gatox, is bug 885342 still happening?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 885342 in ubuntu-sso-client "Tests failing in SSO (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885342
<mandel> dobey, smae here :)
<mandel> s/smae/same
<gatox> mandel, no
<mandel> gatox, so invalid, right?
<mandel> gatox, why was it happening?
<gatox> mandel, ah wait!
<gatox> yes.... that is still happening
<dobey> nessita: would love to get rid of qt too, but my hopes aren't that high :)
<mandel> gatox, ok, on it then..
<gatox> mandel, it's a timing issue, sometimes some tests fails, sometimes another...
<nessita> dobey: ah, then we're in sync :-)
<mandel> gatox, hm.. I gues is not timing but some cleanup not being done on time
<nessita> mandel: is not invalid, is a current issue
<mandel> nessita, yeah, just started looking into it
<nessita> mandel: that appears in the surface after tim's fixes to super() calls
<mandel> nessita, tims code is really smart, it looks like we had false positives due to the defer not being returned from the setUp, I'll take a look (might be hard to find the reason :( )
<nessita> mandel: I bet the factories/connection are not being properly cleanup
<nessita> closed, I mean
<mandel> nessita, by the looks of it is certainly a clean up issue with the factories.. maybe an error before is cleaned and then it goes bananas
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015 updated and fixed conflicts
<alecu> mandel, nice, thanks
<ralsina_> nessita: +1 on single-executable
<nessita> ralsina: yey!
<nessita> ralsina: are you ralsina or ralsina_ ?
<nessita> autocompletion is a madness at this point
 * nessita -> lunch
<ralsina_> nessita: I am both. My internet came down and the old one stayed, I suppose
<dobey> ralsina_: so excited, you had to join twice? :)
<dobey> nessita: btw, approved/merged your tarmac config branch :)
<nessita> dobey: awesome
<dobey> hmm, what to get for lunch
<dobey> guess i'll decide when i get there; bbiab
<gatox> be back in 20 min
<mandel> ralsina__ ping
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, I'm looking at the sso tests and I have an issue in my machine where the tests get stuck.. could that be related with the port number stored in the registry?
<mandel> alecu, I re-run trunk\ubuntu_sso\main\tests\ubuntuone just in case
<mandel> alecu, I'm testing -t test_clear_credentials and I get a timeout in 120s can you try that in your machine?
<alecu> mandel, looking
<alecu> mandel, on sso trunk, I'm running "run-tests.bat -t test_clear_credentials" and it says "Ran 3 tests in 0.834s"
<alecu> mandel, is this happening to you on windows?
<mandel> alecu, yes
<mandel> alecu, ja, what a bloody joke, using run-tests fixes the issue
<mandel> alecu, so I guess we are ignoring an errback somewhere related to some of the ui compiled classes
<alecu> mandel, probably run-tests sets some other env vars or something that are needed.
<mandel> alecu,  tests should not be failing for a time out then, but something worse
<alecu> mandel, probably :-)
 * mandel swears in spanish
<dobey> mandel: there's a version of spanish where you're *not* swearing?
<mandel> dobey, when my mother or granmother is in the room
<dobey> heh
<mandel> I swear in eng then :P
<dobey> ok, time for some more tarmac conf updates
<dobey> ralsina__: btw, we still haven't set a time for 1:1 :)
 * mandel turns up the barry white music?
 * mandel waits for the ralsina__ and dobey 1:1 to be arranged
<ralsina__> mandel: I'm more of a Marvin Gaye man
<ralsina__> dobey: let's!
<mandel> ralsina__, you mean Marvin Gay, right?
<ralsina__> dobey: how about tomorrow?
<ralsina__> mandel: No, that's yours :-)
<dobey> ralsina__: ok
<ralsina__> dobey: invitation sent
<ralsina__> dobey: version number of next release
<ralsina__> dobey: is 2.0.2 ok for you onLinux?
<dobey> sure i guess
<dobey> ralsina__: also, i expect individual components may have their micro-version number be different in some cases
<nessita> brb, X restart
<CaptainPlanet> Ummm.... Am I on the right Ubuntu channel for random/off-topic discussions that are totally not related to technical support?
<beuno> CaptainPlanet, you are not
<dobey> well, depends on what the topic is i guess
<nhaines> I suppose so.
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, say you all tom
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mandel> gatox, a2
 * nessita is back
<nessita> has anyone succesfully configured a dualmonior setup with a nvidia card?
 * nessita has not
<dobey> everyone seems to have a different definition of "success"
<nessita> dobey: I can't have a config where I can move a windows from monitor A to B
<dobey> nessita: hrmm; i don't have a dvi->vga adapter, or i could test real quick; i just have one big monitor so i don't need 2, though more real estate would be nice; stupid low resolution screens :(
<nhaines> nessita: welcome back.  :)
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> nhaines: hi there, how is it going?
<nhaines> nessita: pretty good!  Also I've been able to have a dualmonitor setup with an nvidia card... it only takes a couple tries usually.
<nessita> nhaines: can you move windows from one monitor to the other?
<nhaines> nessita: of course!  Otherwise it's no good for me.
<nhaines> I think twinview is the setting I usually need.
<nessita> nhaines: hum, I chose separate X screen
<nessita> nhaines: I thought twinview will give me the same view in both monitors
<nessita> which I don't want, of course
<nhaines> nessita: right.  :)  twinview makes the monitors into one virtual screen.
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> nhaines: thanks for the tip :-)
<nessita> I will try it when I feel like restarting X again
<nhaines> hehe
<dobey> nessita: mirroring is the thing that makes both have same content; twinview is nvidia's multi-monitor branding thing
<nessita> dobey: thanks for the data :-)
<nessita> nhaines: so, is your sncdaemon working now?
<nhaines> nessita: hmm, probably not... I haven't had any time to look at it since Monday.  :)
<nhaines> I have a half hour free if you have any further suggestions.
<nessita> nhaines: is ok :-) if you want to debug and I m not around, you can ask rye or duanedesign
<nhaines> nessita: great.  :)
<dobey> nessita: want to do a review? :)
<nessita> dobey: sure!
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-infrastructure/tarmac-updates/+merge/82445
<dobey> nessita: how much longer will you be around today?
<nessita> dobey: as an exception, I'm leaving to pilates in 20 minutes (my usual pilates time is not until 2 hours from now)
<nessita> dobey: I'll check email and IRC messages when I got back,
<nessita> what would you ned?
<nessita> need*
<dobey> nessita: ah ok. just wanted to work on some releases perhaps
<dobey> nessita: but they can wait :)
<nessita> dobey: we can work on that tomorrow, right?
<dobey> nessita: sure
<nessita> this is lovely! NOT
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ nvidia-settings
<nessita> Segmentation fault
<nhaines> That doesn't seem like a good start.  :)
<nhaines> Try the nvidia control panel that should have been installed.
<nessita> dobey: dirspec? is te xdg branch?
<nessita> the*
<dobey> nessita: sort of, yes
<nessita> ok, I'm gone to pilates
<nessita> email me if you need anything from me!
<mwhudson> hello
<dobey> hi mwhudson
<mwhudson> i wanted to ask about using u1 for storage rather than sync
<mwhudson> i'd like to store my photos in u1, but not necessarily have them be synced continuously
<mwhudson> a while a go i clicked sync on a folder containing photos, and that worked
<mwhudson> but when i unchecked sync, they disappeared from u1
<mwhudson> which wasn'
<mwhudson> which wasn't what i was expecting :-)
<dobey> ah; well u1 is a synchronization service, not a storage service. to do what you want, you'd need to write a script using the files REST API, so that you create a folder on the server, and upload the files over the REST API whenever you want to, and then not subscribe to the folder on your machines
<mwhudson> ah ok
<dobey> mwhudson: you could also do what you tried before, and have it work, but not via the nautilus UI
<dobey> mwhudson: you can synchronize the folder from within nautilus, but after it's synced, you'll want to unsubscribe from it within the control panel, or by using u1sdtool in a terminal
<dobey> we don't make the distinction from sync and subscribe in the nautilus UI
<mwhudson> ah ok
<mwhudson> ah for extra bonus points, the photos are on an external hard drive currently
<mwhudson> and it seems u1 only syncs things under ~ ?
<mwhudson> and isn't tricked by symlnks
<mwhudson> sshfs, however...
<dobey> indeed, we don't symlinks. and you can't sync external drives
<dobey> because it is basically only guaranteed to fail miserably, in the synchronization case; which is the service we provide :)
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> sshfs seems to be failing slightly oddly as well
<mwhudson> do you not sync things on different filesystems?
<mwhudson> i selected sync this folder and it said it did it
<mwhudson> but it's only created the folder in u1, not synced any of the files
<dobey> mwhudson: how many files is it?
<mwhudson> dobey: 34
<dobey> mwhudson: it could just be slow; what does u1sdtool --waiting say?
<mwhudson> dobey: apart from gtk-warnings, nothing
<dobey> mwhudson: what about u1sdtool -s
<mwhudson> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/740546/
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> maybe it does check that files are actually local in syncdaemon.
<dobey> mwhudson: what does it say for that folder, in u1sdtool --list-folders
<mwhudson> Folder list:
<mwhudson>   id=bcda31eb-6808-47fa-81a0-c44d0dfc1570 subscribed=True path=/home/mwhudson/exp/Vienna_EGU_06
<mwhudson>   id=a0991a67-ccbd-4fae-bca4-99392c58d8d2 subscribed=True path=/home/mwhudson/Pictures - Nexus S
<dobey> mwhudson: i'm guessing the Vienna one is the folder in question?
<mwhudson> dobey: yeah
<dobey> it says subscribed though; hrmm
<dobey> facundobatista, __lucio__, verterok: ^^ does one of you know anything about this?
<dobey> mwhudson: you're on oneiric right?
<mwhudson> dobey: yep
<verterok> dobey, mwhudson: there is a bug about some path filtering problems on just created UDFs, let me lookup the number
<verterok> mwhudson: I think the workaround is to restart syncdaemon, u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c
<dobey> sounds like a feasible workaround
<mwhudson> ah, that got me a notify-osd bubble at least
<verterok> the bugnum is #869920
<verterok> ubot4: ?
<verterok> bug 869920
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 3) (heat: 27)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869920
<mwhudson> still not actually uploading though, u1sdtool -s says
<mwhudson> u1sdtool -q
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson>     description: processing the commands pool
<mwhudson> (x11, messing up copy and paste since 1987)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> does it say IDLE or WORKING below the connection info?
<mwhudson> i guess patience is virtue
<mwhudson> dobey: WORKING
<dobey> mwhudson: what does --waiting say now?
<mwhudson> dobey: a bunch of files
<mwhudson> (the right sort of file, btw)
<dobey> mwhudson: so it's working; just slow :)
<gatox> eod for me...... i'll submit a branch this evening i hoppe
<gatox> bye
<mwhudson> dobey: it seems to not really be working actually
<mwhudson> but maybe this is a generic file sync issue
<dobey> mwhudson: if you grep for ValueError in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log; does it give you lots of I/O Error resulsts?
<mwhudson> dobey: a few yeay
<mwhudson> ValueError: I/O operation on closed file
<mwhudson> *yeah
<dobey> mwhudson: ok, so you are also hitting that bug :-/
<mwhudson> dobey: this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/872924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 24) (dups: 3) (heat: 134)" [Critical,Fix released]
<dobey> mwhudson: yes
<mwhudson> dobey: is there a package in -proposed yet?
<dobey> mwhudson: apparently the package isn't accepted into -proposed yet
<dobey> mwhudson: it's uploaded, just not accepted by archive admin
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> i could grab the deb from precise?
<dobey> you could, yeah
<mwhudson> or have dependencies changed there?
<dobey> shouldn't have; unless dpkg picked some weird shlib depends after building that aren't the same on oneiric
<mwhudson> seems to have gone ok
<mwhudson> except that now it seems to be reconnecting repeatedly :(
<mwhudson> 2011-11-17 09:48:29,902 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>: [('SSL routines', 'SSL23_READ', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<dobey> mwhudson: try restarting syncdaemon again?
<mwhudson> dobey: woo, we have uploading happening
<mwhudson> not terribly rapidly, it has to be said, but uploading
<dobey> yay
<dobey> hrmm. it's been a while since i've mentioned my overwhelming dislike of python
<dobey> most of them have the SVG on the server too i think
<dobey> i don't really recall
<dobey> err, doh
<mwhudson> haha uploading a bunch of files from my sshfs mount means that ssh & sshd are fighting for my cpu
 * nessita is back
<dobey> later all
<nessita> bye dobey
<mwhudson> how much is u1 affected by latency?
<nessita> ok, I'm off crowd
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-11-17
<mwhudson> does u1 do some kind of checksum lookup before uploading a file?
<karni> Hola!
<karni> mwhudson: yes it does. it first checks if the file isn't already uploaded to U1.
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> "What a beautiful day, hey hey, what a beautiful day!" Good morning all! :)
<mandel> JamesTait, you are not allowed to be that happy in the morning..
<JamesTait> mandel: At 6:45 this morning, I wasn't. :-P
<mandel> JamesTait, you are not allowed to be awake that early in the morning :P
<JamesTait> mandel: At 6:45 this morning, I wasn't. :-D
<mandel> hahaha
 * mandel coffee
 * mandel back
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, hola
<gatox> mandel, como va?
<mandel> gatox, ok, but remember, we have to use eng here.. at least until we conquer the world, then we can switch to spanish :)
<gatox> jejej
<mandel> gatox, on, I hate Mac Os X lion, worst thing EVER
<mandel> my laptop has been acting funny since I upgraded :(
<gatox> mandel, really???? i'm not a mac fan... but those things tend to work fine
<gatox> mandel, i think you have problems with the universe  jejjej
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, nah, terrible, is the stupid mac
<gatox> mandel, buy an alienware! :P
<mandel> gatox, I have a one already until you pay me back hehe
<gatox> jejjeej true
<mandel> gatox, I think my main issues is the lack of main memory this machine has and how vmware-vmx does things.. 4gb or RAM is not enough
<mandel> gatox, on my desktop running ubuntu I can have 5 vms running with 8gb of RAM and 16 for SWAP in an SSD and I have no issues
<gatox> mandel, yes....  have 4gb too and that's part of my problems
<gatox> that's why i needed to bought another notebook
<mandel> gatox, If 3 years ago you said that I would not believe it..
<mandel> gatox, our main issues are the stupid vms
<gatox> mandel, yes....
<rye> Hi all, anybody here with Nexus One?
 * Chipaca points at beuno 
<ralsina__> good morning!
<beuno> rye, yes, me, nexus one
<rye> beuno, ah, u1f works for you :)
 * mandel wants to puch the twited reator in the face!
<beuno> rye, it does  :)
<gatox> mandel, i think i found where the problem in the test might be!!! :D i couldn't be happier (unless i'm wrong...... so i'm going to be really depress) jeejeje
<mandel> gatox, lucky you! I got them fixed with the first u1trial version I just installed trunk on windows and they fail
<mandel> stupid dirty reactor!
<gatox> mandel, :S crap!
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> hello all
<alecu> hola nessita!
<dobey> hola nessita
<nessita> hey guys, I'm not feeling that well, I feel a ball stucked in my throat and it hurts a lot when I swallow
<nessita> I will be here closing some stuff and in the meeting, of course (but in mute-mode)
<nessita> dobey: what you wanna release today? I'm happy to help
<gatox> nessita, hi
<dobey> nessita: stuff for precise
<nessita> dobey: ok, what shall I tackle?
<nessita> what project, I mean
<dobey> nessita: actually; let's work out milestone/release scheduling for the cycle, and set up all the milestones first; almost forgot that we should do that :)
<nessita> dobey: you mean for "future" bugs, right? not already solved ones?
<dobey> nessita: i mean for stable-3-0; currently solved bugs should also get targeted to stable-3-0 and the 3.0.0 milestone, if they're in stable-3-0 already
<nessita> right
<nessita> dobey: for already committed bugs, I have a script to do that
<dobey> also, i guess i should write up an e-mail to the list about all the stable branches and how people should go about proposing fixes from now on
<nessita> dobey: yes, though I started that conversation already with ralsina and Chipaca, let me see if they answered
<dobey> oh
<Chipaca> dobey: it's a conversation coming your way rsn
<nessita> dobey: we wanted to have a first proposal for the team
<nessita> dobey: right, so we can have your feedback on that
<nessita> Chipaca: any news on that front?
<dobey> Chipaca: sure; i'd expect an "ask dobey" response to that question anyway :)
<joshuahoover> rye: do you think you can add to the description of bug #874501 justification for the sru? i think you're probably the most knowledgeable about that particular bug at this point :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874501 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "couldn't prepare to write out keyring (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874501
<Chipaca> nessita: it was in view of your email that i asked roberto and phil to have the "QA abuse prevention" meeting yesterday
<Chipaca> nessita: still waiting to hear back from that
<nessita> Chipaca: wasn't aware of that, thanks for the update
<pfibiger> we started it and roberto had internet troubles
<pfibiger> continuing today
<Chipaca> ugh, ok
<dobey> does google calendar not support custom recurrance?
<Chipaca> nessita: not much of an update. trying to get clarity around the more handwavy "and QA does this" steps
<Chipaca> dobey: it does
<dobey> Chipaca: i don't see how to do mon-fri, but NOT thurs
<Chipaca> dobey: although it's not as nifty as my internet provider's billing recurrence options
<Chipaca> ("the third day after the full moon")
<dobey> heh
<Chipaca> dobey: set it to "weekly", and you'll get checkboxes for the days
<dobey> ah
<rye> wooot? NO SRU YET?
<nessita> rye: for what?
<Chipaca> dobey: not particularly obvious, unless you think about it in a particular way :)
<dobey> rye: for valueerror? it's in oneiric-proposed
<dobey> Chipaca: i'll try to think more like a google UXer more often in my daily life
<alecu> Chipaca, if they charge you by moons that means they'll be charging you an extra month every 3 years!
<Chipaca> alecu: they charge me based on used, alone
<Chipaca> usage*
<rye> dobey, no, for gnome-keyring overflowing due to random number generator used
<Chipaca> alecu: in fact, they charge me based on how much i download. I can upload for free.
<dobey> rye: oh, nice
<rye> joshuahoover, hm, I see ther update sent to precise, there is nothing about SRU for Oneiric?
<dobey> sigh, google calendar. you are such complete fail
<joshuahoover> rye: see the last comment on the bug...it's not going into proposed until we get address the potential for regressions caused by the fix...need a justification that takes that into account
<rye> joshuahoover, aha, i understand what to do
<joshuahoover> rye: :)
<rye> joshuahoover, well, for oneiric we need only one fix (well, at least until somebody else wants more fixes)
<Chipaca> dobey: now what?
<joshuahoover> rye: not sure what that means...is there more than one fix in that patch?
<rye> joshuahoover, duanedesign, by the way - if user claims a note was deleted but it is still present as "Notename deleted" in recent items on /notes/ then yes - we can recover it, when on beautyberry - then with l0sa help, when on other hosts - the users can do that themselves with ubuntuone-couchdb-undelete
<rye> joshuahoover, in that patch - no. But the one ken proposed to precise - lots of other
<joshuahoover> rye: ah, i see
<Chipaca> rye: the ability to do it themselves will go away soon
<nessita> dobey: any idea why the stable-3-0 are not landing yet? do we need to 'restart' something for the config to work?
<dobey> Chipaca: editing another event that should recur, but which does not; however i see no way to make it recurring
<dobey> nessita: maybe sidnei didn't redeploy the client tarmac instances?
<nessita> dobey: sounds like it
<ralsina> good morning everyone, sorry about being late, my internet at home is dead, am at a bar
<Chipaca> dobey: checkbox that says [ ] Repeat... ?
<dobey> Chipaca: also, it seems the one i successfully edidted and removed thursday from, still occurs on thursdays :(
<Chipaca> dobey: belo title and from/to fields
<dobey> Chipaca: i see no such checkbox
<dobey> there is only an all day checkbox there
<nessita> ralsina_: hola
<Chipaca> dobey: repeat should be next to it
<Chipaca> dobey: maybe you're using gtkhtml :)
<dobey> Chipaca: right. it's not :)
<dobey> no, firefox
<dobey> gtkhtml, i probably wouldn't even be looking at google calendar :)
<ralsina> alecu: ping, sorry I missed 1-1, was internet-less. Could we reschedule?
<rye> Chipaca, that is schrödinger to know.
<alecu> ralsina: sure
<dobey> oh the other one says (Still saving changes...)
<dobey> how efficient of you, google
<dobey> delete and recreate let me make a recurring event though
<joshuahoover> rye: can you work out that sru (874501) with kenvandine to figure out what we need to do to get the fix in for oneiric? sounds like maybe we need less to go in for o for the fix
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, do you have the time to give me a hand with some failing tests in sso
<alecu> mandel, we are about to have our team meeting, right?
<alecu> mandel, can we do it after that?
<alecu> mandel, anyway, if you point me at the branch I can take a look
<mandel> alecu, we have standup at 4 and team meeting at 4:30 so its sounds good to do it after that
<mandel> alecu, I'll push it and we can take a look after
<ralsina> we can skip standup today
<alecu> mandel, we don't have standup today: just team meeting
<ralsina> the idea was that on weekly meeting day there is no standup
<alecu> mandel, it's at the same time.
<mandel> alecu, really, cool :D
<mandel> I was going to say that having both was stupid hehe
<alecu> mandel, we have only team meeting, at 4pm your time. So, in 5 minutes!
<mandel> oh, getting in mumble then
<dobey> ah it is nigh time eh
<ralsina> I just dropped half a glass of sprite on the keyboard. Seems to be working though!
<dobey> ralsina: after the meeting you are going to want a new keyboard.
<ralsina> dobey: it's my notebook's keyboard :-/
<dobey> sticky-keys ftl
<dobey> nessita: mumble?
<nessita> dobey: yes, going!
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> :)
<duanedesign> someone ping me?
<duanedesign> <.<  >.>
<nessita> duanedesign: ping
<nuffigel> hey everyone, whats the default way to install an ubuntu one client on an X-less gentoo machine? There is a gentoo-ubuntu-one overlay, but it ships only the gui version that requires nautilus and, thereby, all of gnome
<nessita> duanedesign: you wanted a ping? :-)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nuffigel: well you can just not install ubuntuone-gnome and you will not have to install nautilus
<duanedesign> then run Ubuntu One from the command line with u1sdtool
<nuffigel> duanedesign: hmm, apparently, this is not supported by the overlay, guess I'll have to compile by hand?
<nuffigel> duanedesign: well, thanks so far, it gets me on the way i suppose :]
<duanedesign> nuffigel: Chipaca might be able to help more. I think he had dome this before
<Chipaca> me? nevah!
 * Chipaca reads
<duanedesign> this == install U1 on an X-less box
<Chipaca> ah. no.
<Chipaca> I did something different, which doesn't count as installing ubuntu one
<duanedesign> oop. I was mistaken. Not the first time :)
<Chipaca> nuffigel: you can get the bzr bits, and pass in the needed keys and such as commandline args (or config options) so that dbus isn't necessary, and you're set
<Chipaca> nuffigel: it's not rocket science, but it is probably comparable to the more boring parts of material science
<Chipaca> materials*
<duanedesign> :)
<ralsina> mandel: fumón!
<dobey> Chipaca: dbus is necessary, but keyring isn't (if you already have a token and shove it in the config file instead)
<ralsina> nuffigel: ubuntu one doesn't really work without X
<mandel> alecu, got time?
<ralsina> nuffigel: it requires gnome-keyring, so you won't be able to authenticate without X. Sorry.
<mandel> alecu, I have a very first small question, the tearDown from unittest.trial.TestCase it returns a deferred, right? cause in our tests on windows is not (twisted 11.0.0)
<dobey> mandel: no. but it expects anything deriving from it to probably return a deferred, if overriding tearDown
<dobey> mandel: but the new u1trial should catch all the cases where that is an issue
<mandel> hm..
<alecu> mandel, you should return a deferred from a tearDown (probably the one returned from super().tearDown)
<alecu> mandel, or decorate your tearDown with @inlineCallbacks and yield on the deferred returned by super().tearDown
<alecu> mandel, the same goes for setUp
<dobey> you need to inlinecallbacks and yield the super; but like i said, u1trial complains about that now :)
<mandel> alecu, I'm doing that and in theory it should be removing the selectables but aint working, let me paste you the setup and teardown
<alecu> mandel, great
<alecu> dobey, that sounds very useful. How are you doing it?
<mandel> dobey, alecu take a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/741300/
<alecu> dobey, is it just complaining when tearDown does not return a deferred?
<mandel> alecu, we inspect the testsuit to check if you do call the suer etc..
<alecu> mandel, can you paste the error too?
<mandel> alecu, dirty reactor, but sure
<mandel> alecu, with example error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/741302/
<alecu> mandel, the that's not disconnected is self.client_factory
<alecu> mandel, and the one that's being disconnected in tearDown is self.server_factory
<alecu> mandel, the key point is here: 'twisted.internet.tcp.Client'>
<mandel> alecu, but in line 17 there is and addCleanup
<mandel> alecu, that should be taking care of the TcpClient (I actually moved it from the tearDown to the cleanup to see if it helped)
<alecu> mandel, http://mumak.net/stuff/twisted-disconnect.html
<alecu> "In order to clean up a test that connects a client to a server, you need to wait on three Deferreds: one for the listening port, one for the server protocol and one for the client protocol."
<alecu> mandel, it has bitten me a few times, and I worked around it. But I just found this link that explains it very clearly.
<mandel> alecu, that is the link I read yesterday, aint working :(
<mandel> alecu, our current implementation follows the save protocol implementation found int he twisted.pb test cases to tearDown
<mandel> alecu, but we have bug 885342
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 885342 in ubuntu-sso-client "Tests failing in SSO (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885342
<alecu> looking
<joshuahoover> nessita, rye, dobey, duanedesign: i tested the sru for bug #872924 and it looks good, changed the tag to verification-done
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 24) (dups: 3) (heat: 136)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<mandel> alecu, take a look at trunk and you will se the implementation that fails, is very very similar except for the SaveProtocol stuff
<dobey> alecu: it should afaik
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: awesome
<rye> (?P<oopsprefix>[a-z]+|[a-z]+\d+[a-z]+)
<rye> GRRRR!
<mandel> alecu, in those tests we also have a diff but where we d not call mocker.restore() but has nothing to do with that issue
<rye> i am stupid
<mandel> alecu, run of the tests and example code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/741310/
<mandel> alecu, some of them fail some do not due to a dirty reactor, which I don't understand, if the reactor is dirty it should happend for all of them, right?
<rye> OOPS-ID- is wrong, it is OOPS-
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<alecu> mandel, not really
<alecu> mandel, trial makes sure the reactor is clean after each test run.
<alecu> mandel, that way you can be sure you are not leaking *other* stuff in the reactor.
<mandel> alecu, and the teardown executes after every test.. so either the tests that fail are broken of the tearDown should be doing the job correctly
<nessita> ok guys, I'm off to the bed
<dobey> nessita: get well
<nessita> please talk to ralsina anything you need from me, I tried to gave him all the details about all the pending stuff
<mandel> nessita, mejorate!
<nessita> gatox: please make sure alecu review your unicode branch, since he was the last one working on this :-)
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<gatox> nessita, yes... get better!
<nessita> ok, see ya all on Nov, 30th, though I will be stepping by tomorrow to answer any question/pending stugg
<alecu> nessita, get well
<nessita> stuff*
<nessita> bye!
<alecu> bye!
<mandel> alecu, we have the same issue in the tcpactivation tests which might be easier to debug
<alecu> mandel, have you read the last example in the article on mumak's blog?
<gatox> luncch! brb
<mandel> alecu, you mean the one with TestDisconnect, yes
<alecu> mandel, I think that if we apply that pattern to every test where we connect a client to a server we could get rid of many of the timing issues in tests
<alecu> mandel, well, looking at your example, it's missing a few things that are done on that last example.
<mandel> alecu, yes, I did not follow the exact code.. I give a try with that
 * mandel gets to it
<alecu> mandel, the thing to remember is that there are *three* deferreds we should be waiting on... that's why it uses gatherResults
<alecu> mandel, we should yield once on a gatherResults of three other functions.
<alecu> mandel, also we should try to come up with a shorter way of all this that can be used in every other test
<alecu> mandel, I'm thinking of something that's used like:
<alecu> cleanupDisconnection(testcase, server, client)
<alecu> mandel, and that it automatically monkeypatches the "connectionMade" and "connectionLost" methods, and uses addCleanup on the testcase.
<mandel> alecu, and add it as a method for the base test case class, makes sense
<mandel> alecu, although that would have to be done in the test case from u1-dev-tools, right? so that we can use it everywhere
<alecu> mandel, perhaps. I'm still not sure what object would "client" and "server" be, and if we should pass some other stuff too.
<mandel> alecu, lets first fix this guys, if it works lets chat with natalia to add it everywhere, ok?
<alecu> mandel, right
<alecu> ok, it's lunchtime for me too!
<alecu> bbl
<mandel> I'm going to call it a 20 min early EOD, catch you all tom
<ralsina> lunch!
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: can I get trivial reviews on the two branches in this bug?
<alecu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/891644
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891644 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (and 1 other project) "Use /api/time to do the timesync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress]
<gatox> alecu, on it
<ralsina_> alecu: sure
<gatox> FINALLY!!! my unicode fixes branch is ready!
<alecu> gatox, congratx!
<gatox> alecu, thanks..... i couldn't be happier :P
<gatox> alecu, but probably this is not the end jeje
<gatox> alecu, i'm reviewing your branches..... i don't know where to began! jeejje
<gatox> +1 on both :P
<alecu> gatox, very complicated branches, right?
<alecu> :-)
<gatox> alecu, i'll have a present for you...... wait..... i'm waiting for launchpad to rescan this branch :P
 * alecu covers his head with both hands!
<alecu> please no unicode branches this week!!!
<gatox> alecu, emmmmm...... i'm seeing unicode branches for the last 2 weeks almost jejeje
<alecu> gatox, yes, I know. And you are suffering them DAILY!
<ralsina_> alecu: trivial, setting to approved
<gatox> alecu, true true...... but ALSO i get the chance to read and understand a lottttttt of the code in u1-client..
<alecu> gatox, cool!
<gatox> ralsina, alecu unicode review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-issues/+merge/82586
<gatox> :D
<alecu> ralsina_, thanks!
<ralsina_> gatox: I don t have any slots today, need to prep the release for tomorrow :-/
<gatox> ralsina, no problem!
<gatox> alecu, when you review it, you will find that some lines are just pep8 fixes..... it was stronger than me :P..... i'll propose another branch later fixing pep8 issues in u1-client again and added the pep8 checker to the test..... i talked about that with nessita
<alecu> gatox, sounds like a great time to add these kinds of checks
<alecu> gatox, but I'll tell you the same that I tell nessita about these kind of fixes: please do a separate branch for it.
<alecu> gatox, so we don't mix functionality with style fixes
<gatox> alecu, yes obviusly!! now some pep8 fixes get mix with this branch..... but the idea is to make a new branch for that fix
<alecu> gatox, ok, great.
<alecu> gatox, why did you comment the method "test_upgrade_None_to_last_phantom_share_path" in test_vm.py ???
<gatox> alecu, uhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry, that was for testing!
<gatox> reverting...
<alecu> it looked like :-)
<alecu> gatox, a typo repeated a few times in test_os_helper: "funcion" (it should be "function")
<gatox> alecu, fixed commented code
 * gatox looking at typo
<alecu> gatox, also, test_expand_user_fails_if_not_bytes and the one below it have no docstring
 * gatox fixing...
<nuffigel> soo, i installed ubuntuone-client from source and it says "ImportError: No module named ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools" - guess the configure script is somehow broken (it should check for the python module, shouldn't it?). Anyways, where can I get this python module? Oh, I'm running gentoo x64
<dobey> nuffigel: that module is from ubuntuone-client
<nuffigel> weird, then something must be wrong with my install i guess, thanks
<dobey> nuffigel: so likely, an installation issue :)
<nuffigel> dobey: do you know what file?
<dobey> it's probably not a single file, but a general issue
<gatox> alecu, all fixed
<dobey> knowing how it was built/installed exactly (commands used), would probably be helpful though
<dobey> also, i have no idea what python gentoo uses by default
<dobey> that could also be an issue
<alecu> gatox, the body of MetadataTestCase.check_version is commented and there's only a "pass"
<nuffigel> I think i got it, installed in /usr/local instead of /usr - stupid mistake of me
<nuffigel> dobey: yeah, that was it, its now asking for "ubuntu_sso.xdg_base_directory"
<gatox> alecu, done..... sorry.... all the test are ok anyhow.... i re-tested everything
<alecu> gatox, the piece of code used to set the USER_SID might look better in it's own function.
<alecu> and it might even get some tests
<alecu> it's -> its
<gatox> alecu, okkkkkk, refactoring that
<alecu> gatox, does it makes sense?
<dobey> nuffigel: you need ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntu-sso-client also
<gatox> alecu, yes, i know what you mean
<nuffigel> dobey: yeah I got storage-prot but sso-client has a strange install thingy
<alecu> gatox, and also we are not leaving variables like process_handler and security_info in the os_helper namespace
<dobey> nuffigel: strange how?
<nuffigel> dobey: there is just a setup.py and it needs some more modules (mocker and pythoncom)
<alecu> gatox, other than that, the branch looks great. I've just finished reviewing it.
<nuffigel> dobey: I'm kinda spoiled by automake i guess ^^
<dobey> nuffigel: it doesn't need those. it does need python-distutils-extra
<gatox> alecu, great!! thanks!!..... with: "and also we are not leaving variables like process_handler and security_info in the os_helper namespace" you mean if we put everything inside a function, right?
<nuffigel> dobey: I have python-distutils-extra version 2.23 installed
<dobey> nuffigel: then ./setup.py install should work fine as normally would
<dobey> nuffigel: mocker is needed to run tests; and pythoncom is needed on windows only
<nuffigel> dobey: hmm but it does say "ERROR: Python module mocker not found" and "ERROR: Python module pythoncom not found" and then exits with some really weird trace finishing up with the well-known "ValueError: _type_ 'v' not supported" :]
<nuffigel> ill give you a paste...
<nuffigel> dobey: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/509375/
<dobey> nuffigel: hrmm, i think maybe you need a newer distutils-extra
<nuffigel> getting 2.31 right now...
<dobey> nuffigel: there was some bug similar to that which i fixed (it may even have been that exact bug actually) :)
<nuffigel> ah that would be nice :]
<nuffigel> dobey: yeah, the ubuntu-sso-client setup runs now, great work - gentoo guys need to update their python-distutils-extra...
<nuffigel> urgs, more problems...
<nuffigel> "ImportError: No module named PyQt4.uic.Compiler"
<dobey> oh
<nuffigel> sounds like Qt (but no X, remember)
<dobey> yeah, you'll need to install pyqt also
<nuffigel> I hope it doesnt depend on Qt
<dobey> if you want to run the qt ui it does (and so we need some pyqt bits at build time to generate ui)
<nuffigel> dobey: hmm maybe I can disable the Qt-UI in the setup then...
<alecu> gatox, yes... if we put everything in a function then we don't have those variables scattered in the file.
<gatox> alecu, yep!! i'll do that as soon as i finish with this trivial branch that i'm going to propose in a few minutes
<dobey> well, the ubuntu_sso.xdg_base_directory bit will be going away soon
<alecu> gatox, ok. I'll wait for that change before running tests on this .
<dobey> then you won't really need it to use ubuntuone-client
<gatox> alecu, ok
<nuffigel> dobey: ye, I'm trying to go with ./setup.py install_lib
<gatox> alecu, ralsina (when you have a moment today or tomorrow) really trivial branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/congratulations-page/+merge/82596
<nuffigel> dobey: hmm, when running ./setup build_py it says http://paste.pocoo.org/show/509386/ - did it build now or not? (warnings aren't errors, right?)
<alecu> gatox, trivial like mine?
<gatox> alecu, jejeje not so much...... but close
<alecu> gatox, 108 lines (+23/-19) 3 files modified
<alecu> gatox, not even close!
<gatox> alecu, but one file is .ui, and the other .qss
<gatox> ah no..... not .qss
<dobey> nuffigel: none of those are actually errors
<dobey> nuffigel: that output is basically normal
<alecu> gatox, the docstring on test_congratulations_page_title looks like copypasta
<gatox> alecu, mmmmm...... do you think?
<gatox> :P
<nuffigel> dobey: ah i see, there is a "--verbose" flag :]
<gatox> alecu, fixed
<nuffigel> dobey: hmm, running u1sdtool it still backs out with http://paste.pocoo.org/show/509387/ although xdg_base_directory seems to be installed okay
<gatox> ok...... eod for me!
<gatox> see you tomorrow!! :D
<gatox> bye alecu
<alecu> bye gatox!
<dobey> nuffigel: where is ubuntu_sso installed to?
<nuffigel> /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/
<dobey> nuffigel: is there an ubuntu-sso-client.pth file in the site-packages directory as well?
<nuffigel> dobey: nope, nowhere to be found
<dobey> nuffigel: that's your problem then :)
<nuffigel> dobey: there is, however: /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/ubuntuone-client.pth
<nuffigel> dobey: ah good to know :]
<dobey> nuffigel: you did install_lib which didn't install everything i guess
<dobey> nuffigel: you can copy it over from the ubuntu-sso-client source directory though
<nuffigel> sounds good
<nuffigel> if it was there, that is
<nuffigel> ~/src/ubuntu-sso-client-1.3.3 $ find -iname "*.pth"        <-- returns nothin
<dobey> 1.3.3?
<nuffigel> that a problem?
<dobey> well it's not the latest release
<nuffigel> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client it is
<dobey> though i'm pretty sure the pth was added before 1.3.3
<dobey> nuffigel: launchpad is unfortunately not very smart about showing releases :(
<nuffigel> ah okay, my expectancies are just too high :]
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-1-4 shows something else, for example :)
<nuffigel>  tar -tf ubuntu-sso-client-1.3.3.tar.gz  | grep pth      <-- returns nothin btw
<nuffigel> getting the 1.4 version then...
<dobey> nuffigel: it's not there; but the problem is because you did install_lib instead of install
<dobey> nuffigel: you can just echo "ubuntu-sso-client" > ubuntu-sso-client.pth and put that in your site-packages dir
<nuffigel> kk will do that
<nuffigel> dobey: I'm sorry to bother you this much...
<nuffigel> dobey: here's your output of u1sdtool now: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/509395/
<dobey> nuffigel: do you not have twisted installed?
<nuffigel> I got twisted in version 11.0.0 and twisted-conch also
<dobey> nuffigel: you need twisted-names
<dobey> i just realized it's a different source
<nuffigel> ah alright, installing right now
<nuffigel> hmm http://paste.pocoo.org/show/509398/
<dobey> apparently you didn't install ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<nuffigel> dobey: hmm I did, but i guess its also an old version
<nuffigel> dobey: its 1.1.3
<dobey> yes, every old version
<nuffigel> getting 2.0.0
<dobey> nuffigel: if you're installing from source anyway, any reason to not just build from bzr branches?
<nuffigel> i don't have bzr installed
<nuffigel> :P
<nuffigel> I didnt think it was worth the hassle until now...
<nuffigel> whoa
<nuffigel> u1sdtool seems to run now
<dobey> cool
<nuffigel> wow, you're da man, dobey - next project: teach python to check for the libs it needs and tell the user what it wants when he runs this setup.py - automake can do it :]
<nuffigel> no really, thanks alot for the help
<dobey> sure
<nuffigel> bye guys
#ubuntuone 2011-11-18
<Neldogz> hi all, has anyone experienced any trouble with the thunderbird-couchdb contacts extension for Ubuntu One?
<dobey> Neldogz: what is your problem exactly?
<Neldogz> hey dobey: I have been troubleshooting this problem with the help of some here from the ubuntuone channel for the past few days and i think I have made some progress
<Neldogz> Ubuntu One is syncing files just fine, however it was not (or so i thought) syncing my contacts from thunderbird.
<dobey> right; contacts sync is iffy; if you're talking about actual sync to the server, versus simply storing the contacts in desktopcouch
<Neldogz> by process of elimination I have found that whenever the desktop-couch-migration.log cycles through a migration, then my contacts from the Ubuntu One folder in Thunderbird sync to the cloud
<dobey> so they are actually appearing on https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ for you then?
<Neldogz> For the life of me I cannot figure out what kicks off this migration that I can see listed in the log. I am assuming that the migration means that its copying contacts from EDS to couchdb and replicating out to the cloud.
<Neldogz> yes
<Neldogz> i can see within the desktop-couch-replication.log only gets populated after the migration log cycles and does its thing
<Neldogz> So desktop couch does its thing after a reboot, so something somewhere is kicking off
<Neldogz> thus my contacts get copied only after a reboot
<Neldogz> I don't think evolution needs to be installed for this to work but I just want to note that i removed it from my system. I know there are some evolution named dependencies required but those get installed automatically when installing thunderbird-couchdb
<Neldogz> but since evolution is tied into EDS i dont know....
<dobey> no, the migration is something else; it has nothing to do with EDS
<Neldogz> Ok
<Neldogz> so its probably doing something internally and preparing the data
<dobey> it is a simple set of calls to migrate from older versions of couchdb, to newer ones; within desktopcouch
<dobey> so, in your case, it's probably not actually doing anything
<dobey> and the fact that desktopcouch restarted, is the important bit
<Neldogz> I thought so too, so I followed the documentation on how to restart desktopcouch and no dice
<Neldogz> it only syncs when that migration log gets populated and that only happens after a reboot
<Neldogz> so there has to be a trigger somewhere
<Neldogz> this is what that migration log looks like: http://pastebin.com/S5sY1GaU
<dobey> that doesn't really make any sense to me, so i expect there is a deeper problem, which is simply hard to see
<Neldogz> agreed
<Neldogz> does anyone know how long it should take for new contacts to show up on Ubuntu One after sync?
<dobey> if it's synced, they should show up immediately
<Neldogz> thanks dobey
<dobey> well, you may need to refresh the page, but as soon as you do that, they should be there
<Neldogz> dobey: i stopped and restated couchdb and it wouldnt sync. Rebooted and after about 2 minutes it synced..
<Neldogz> Do you know if ubutu one support syncing contacts to the cloud from evolution on 11.10 ?
<dobey> couchdb or desktopcouch?
<dobey> Neldogz: evolution and thunderbird, use the same code for the most part, to sync contacts to u1
<Neldogz> thank you correction, desktopcouch
<Neldogz> for whatever the reason I cant edit contacts within the Ubuntu one contacts container within Thunderbird. I can only edit within evolution
<dobey> i'm not sure why that would be
<dobey> Neldogz: i'd recommend filing a bug about editing, and another about the syncing-only-after-migration issue, so that they are logged, and can be discussed there, by people who may not necessarily be around on irc when you ask on here, so they can be debugged/fixed appropriately :)
<dobey> and on that note, i need to get some rest. later :)
<Neldogz> thank you for your help!
<ralsina_> good morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! youtu.be/mGgMZpGYiy8
<rye> ralsina, so, was 2.0.something released?
<ralsina_> rye: am working on it
<ralsina_> rye: I had bad internet trouble for 3 days :-(
<rye> ralsina, when you have unsigned .exe, poke me, i want to run it :)... Is there a changelog, btw?
<ralsina_> rye: there will be one later today, but the big fix is the resumed uploads now work ;-)
<rye> wow, karni , have you seen http://code.google.com/p/androidscreencast/ - does quite a low framerate but controlling the phone from computer looks wicked :)
<rye> lifeless, ping, so, what is the best way to group such errors as "KeyError: 1", "KeyError: 100", etc? Submit a branch?
<gatox> hi!
<ralsina_> hi gatox
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<gatox> how are you this morning?
<ralsina_> gatox: looks better :-)
<gatox> ralsina, do you have freaky friday too??
<ralsina_> gatox: did you review nessita's branch where she changed the main in control panel?
<ralsina_> gatox: no, I am doing the windows release
<ralsina_> Because that branch breaks windows :-/
<gatox> ralsina, ahh true...... mmmmm i think not.... did she send an e-mail about that?
<ralsina_> I am fixing it but it was not fun at all
<gatox> ralsina, do you have the link of the branch?
<ralsina_> gatox: let me do a bzr blame ;-)
 * gatox sees that everyone loves bzr blame :P
<ralsina_> Says 237.1.4 natalia let's see what's that
 * gatox brings the fan... hates summer and spring
<ralsina_> Which says "Fixed the qt tests"
<ralsina_> Grmbl
<gatox> :S
<ralsina_> Oh, no, it says "Cleanup"
<ralsina_> The cleanup consisted of discarding the "minimized" option, because it's not used on linux. Grmbl.
<ralsina_> it's the import-qt4reactor branch
<gatox> ahhhhh
<ralsina_> merged with only 1 approve from alejandro
<ralsina_> Looks like I have to send another email about how things have to be tried in windows :-/
<mandel> morning all, sorry for the dealy, the visti to the vet took longer than expected
<gatox> ralsina, craps...
<ralsina_> Hi mandel
<mandel> ralsina_, until we have evetyhing in canonical server I can provide evetyone with access to all my Windows VMs if you want to
<ralsina_> so, did he say you are ok? ;-)
<ralsina_> mandel: nice
<mandel> ralsina_, hahaha yes, SHE did ;)
<ralsina_> mandel: I am trying to do the release, and just ran into a problem because of this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81980
<mandel> ralsina_, I'll take a look if I have a static IP, If I dont I'll request it to my ISP and will send an email around
<mandel> ralsina_, refactoring is a dangerous thing...
<ralsina_> mandel: specially with one review, and noone trying it on windows :-(
<ralsina_> And not having any tests for main
<mandel> ralsina_, joder..
<mandel> ralsina_, let me give you a hand with that,
<ralsina_> it's ok, I fixed it now
<mandel> ralsina_, what are you doing atm, fixing the issue and adding tests?
<ralsina_> it just lost the minimized option in the way
<ralsina_> No, I am just patching it up
<ralsina_> since I need to release it today
<mandel> ralsina_, hm.. do you want me to do a propoer branch with tests etc..
<ralsina_> but I will do a proper branch with tests later today
<ralsina_> hahaha
<mandel> ralsina_, as you wish, is your friday ;)
<ralsina_> it's either coding or jenkins
<ralsina_> assuming I finish the release soonish, that is
<mandel> ralsina_, ok, then let me know, I'll be working on the freaky friday and will probably take a look at the issue with the sso tests
<mandel> ralsina_, they have a stupid dirty reactor issue..
<ralsina_> ok, cool
<mandel> ralsina_, did we manage to merge your branch to build the packages
<ralsina_> mandel: no, with all the internet trouble I had and the catchup, I didn't make it :-(
<ralsina_> I am like 3 days behind
<mandel> ralsina_, 'cause if you want, while you do the fix for windows I can update all the diff run-tests.bat to have a /jenkins param and we could take a look at having nightlies on windows
<mandel> ralsina_, or how are we going to be doing that?
<ralsina_> There is still some automation needed
<ralsina_> and the build script needs to be made configurable, since the bitrock tools are in diff. locations and put the output on diff. places in different build machines
<mandel> ralsina_, that is true, those setting are kinda ugly
<mandel> ralsina_, by the way, there is a new version of bitrock out
<ralsina_> yes, 8
<ralsina_> I am not using it today :-)
<mandel> ralsina_, makes sense :)
<mandel> ralsina_, yet, we need to test it eventually hehe
<mandel> ralsina_, did you take a look at the fix for Vista?
<ralsina_> mandel: that one is not for this release
<ralsina_> I needed to stop and do it :-)
<mandel> ralsina_, I know, just wanted to know, that is all :)
<nuffigel> re everyone
<nuffigel> dobey: thanks again for the help yesterday, unfortunately is still not working: running ubuntuone-syncdaemon says: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/509692/
<mandel> gatox, ralsina I need to reboot, I'll be back asap
<nuffigel> I did upgrade twisted to 11.1.0 already
<gatox> mandel, ack
 * mandel back
<rye> nuffigel, now it complains about the options. I suppose there is something with configglue
<rye> nuffigel, is that the only error you have?
<rye> nuffigel, and I am lacking context - what distribution are you running?
<mandel> ralsina_, oyes en https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81980 alecu dice que hizo un IRL en Windows, supongo que sin minimized, no?
<ralsina_> supongo
<ralsina_> The thing is, without that option working, you have the control panel in your face whenever you login :-)
<nuffigel> rye: thanks for the answer, I am running gentoo x64, but compiled most of the ubuntuone stuff from latest source yesterday
<rye> nuffigel, could you copy&paste complete output, along with the command line?
<nuffigel> oh, the pocoo-paste i wrote earlier is the output of "/usr/libexec/ubuntu-storagedaemon" run as user
<nuffigel> errr
<nuffigel> syncdaemon
<rye> nuffigel, w/o any options, right?
<nuffigel> yes
 * mandel internet connection is screwed up.. :(
<rye> nuffigel, does that work for you in the terminal:
<rye> nuffigel, python -c 'from configglue.inischema import TypedConfigParser as new_tc'
<nuffigel> yes
<rye> nuffigel, ok, ah
<nuffigel> doesnt produce any output tho
<rye> nuffigel, could you please check whether sysconfdir/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf exists (sysconfdir can be /etc)
<rye> nuffigel, it may mean that the config template is not read properly
<nuffigel> doesnt exist
<nuffigel> there is only oauth_urls in that path
<rye> guys
<rye> is it ok that we, ubuntuone-client import from ubuntu_sso.xdg_base_directory ?
<rye> nuffigel, ok, could you please copy syncdaemon.conf from data/ ?
<mandel> rye, yes and no.. I mean, we have to do that because xdg has no support for windows
<mandel> rye, and we decided to put everythign in sso which I'm not 100% sure is the best way
<rye> mandel, it's just weird we have it in sso...
<mandel> rye, but it is also needed for sso as well as ubuntuone, so we have a kind of strange dependency issue, I suppose is a PITA for those that do not need sso
<ralsina_> rye: dobey is creating a new package which will have that code and then it will go out of sso
<rye> mandel, yeah, we need some third entity
<ralsina_> rye: wasn't done befre because of time constraints and it being a pain in the neck
<nuffigel> rye: okay, there are some "ERROR"-messages, but I learned recently that this doesnt say much in python, the syncdaemon seems to be running now...
<rye> ralsina, ah, nice
<mandel> rye, I agree with you 110%
<rye> nuffigel, feel free to pastebin them
<rye> mandel, well, if the process is being handled, then I am ok with this at the moment. We are not yet that modular... And in windows we are a big zip file, right?
<nuffigel> rye: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/509704/
<mandel> rye, yes, that's more or less what py2exe does :)
<nuffigel> rye: I wonder how this happened in the first place, I mean, the syncdaemon is part of ubuntuone-client which installed fine - how would an ordinary user know that the install script doesnt copy the config file and an absent config file would throw such a cryptic exception...
<rye> nuffigel, now you need to get ubuntu-sso-running. The Unity errors can be ignored, in casr network manager is absent SD will continue connecting
<rye> dobey, for when you become available: Do we handle syncdaemon.conf options installation to /etc/xdg in the makefiles?
<XGaryG> I just installed Ubuntu, and am trying to get Ubuntu-One to work.
<XGaryG> First, Tomboy notes don't sync, and it gives no details as to why.
<rye> nuffigel, hm, i see that make install in data directory does install to sysconfdir/xdg
<rye> XGaryG, what version have you installed?
<nuffigel> rye: lemme check, in the meantime, how do I test whether ubuntu-sso works?
<karni> rye: androidscreencast requires root :<
<XGaryG> I believe I am current in everything. Ubuntu 11.10
<karni> rye: I've seen it before, but thanks for the link.
<rye> karni, well, i don't give the superuser access to the applications, though adbd is running as superuser - fixed this in boot partition
<XGaryG> Just did a clean install yesterday.
<karni> rye: I mean for controlling, I need to chmod of some files.
<rye> XGaryG, ok, could you please PM your email address to me so that I could look up your account record?
<XGaryG> Am I supposed to select 'Tomboy Web' as service?
<nuffigel> rye: I found the problem with the conf file install, I passed --prefix=/usr because otherwise, stuff gets installed in /usr/local, but then, the conf file gets installed in /usr/etc/...
<rye> nuffigel, --sysconfdir=/etc
<nuffigel> yep, seen it, remaking
<rye> XGaryG, yes, and it looks like it was selected, as a token was successfully granted
<rye> "make install" makes any system a slackware installation
<nuffigel> rye: wow, stuff is starting to work here, nice going !
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nuffigel> rye: okay thanks, it seems the software problems are fixed now
<j0nr> Is U1 fussy about what ID3 tags are used? Do they have to be 2.4?
<j0nr> for the Music app
<j0nr> and is there a way to poke the server to make it rescan my music?
<alecu> mandel, ralsina_ : good morning! (but not so good, it seems from the backlog)
<ralsina> alecu: nothing terrible :-)
<mandel> alecu, its always good, is just this stupid multipltform development ;)
<ralsina> alecu: it was easier than it seemed, and it motivates me to write tests for main() ;-)
<mandel> alecu, nothing that cannot be solve is always good :)
<alecu> so, yes: I did not test with the --minimized
<alecu> sorry about that.
<alecu> ralsina: yes: we should only have a "if __name__ == '__main__': main()" in every script
<alecu> ralsina: and every main() in a module that's tested.
<ralsina> alecu: and a test that checks options from bin/whatever get passed all the way through
<rye> hm, has tomboy migrated to dconf in 11.10 ?
<karni> rye: ↑ @ j0nr: I think changing any tag of your music files should cause the music rescan in a short while.
<rye> karni, j0nr that is correct
<beuno> j0nr, or you can move the files to a different folder and back
<beuno> or, they can be re-scanned from the admin by rye   :)
<rye> beuno, true, so j0nr if you PM me your e-mail address, I can request music rescan
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, gatox I'm off to have lunch
<gatox> mandel, ok..... provecho
 * mandel runs to have food
<mandel> gatox, gracias :)
<j0nr> I find it a bit hit and miss sometimes. I batch tag a whole bunch of files with eye3D so they are all the same ID3 tagged (same artist, album, etc) but sometimes, only half the songs show up in the Music app correctly, the others end up in the catch-all 'unknown' artist area...
<dobey> rye: yes
<dobey> rye: though if you don't do --sysconfdir=/etc, it will install to /usr/local/etc (default in autotools), and XDG_CONFiG_DIRS doesn't include that by default
<rye> dobey, yep, I now type --prefix=/usr --syscondir=/etc --localstatedir=/var automatically
<j0nr> beuno: rye did a rescan for me but I think it is still not picking things up properly.
 * mandel back
<gatox> alecu, i don't know if you have some free time for a review today...... but i submit the change that we talk yesterday in my branch already
<gatox> so when you have a moomento :P
<alecu> gatox, oh, right. I will do it today, sorry.
<karni> Hmm. Looks like a music scanner thing :S
<gatox> alecu, no problem! thanks!
<alecu> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> mandel, ralsina, dobey?
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<alecu> DONE: backporting for bug #692597
<alecu> TODO: more backporting for bug #692597, freaky fridays
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose u1-client unicode fixes branch, Fixed Bug #859711.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Working on Freaky Friday Project (it's looking really nice! :D)
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 859711 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "congratulations page (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859711
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Freaky friday. take a look at dirty reactor issues. TODO: more feaky friday. BLOCKED: no, but internet is not working as it usually does. dobey go
<dobey> λ DONE: team meeting, 1:1, asked about P scheduling
<dobey> λ TODO: non-hack-day
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> hello all!
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<nessita> I'm checking in to see how things are going :-)
<gatox> do you feel better?
<dobey> hola nessita
<mandel> nessita, buenas
<dobey> vamos nessita
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> nessita is on vacation
<nessita> gatox: I'm better, yes, though I still can't speak that much
<ralsina> oh, hi nessita :-)
<nessita> ralsina: yeap, I was just checking in to see if there was anything you need from me
<alecu> nessita, we need you to...
<alecu> GET SOME REST! :-)
<nessita> ralsina: since next week I will not have internet access :-D
<alecu> oh, and hi BTW :-)
<ralsina> DONE: calls calls calls, found a little bug in control panel (it ignored --minimized) uploaded binaries for signing TODO: finish release, do a prper branch for the fix, add tests for main() in control panel blOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: I will! I'm better now, but yesterday I left in a rush and I just wanted to be sure you have all you need from me, for the next week
<mandel> ralsina, If I'm not wrong we have our 1:1 but my internet is not working properly :(
<ralsina> mandel: hmmmm let's have it on monday early
<mandel> ralsina, ok, thx! I'll reschedule it in the calendar
<mandel> ralsina, alecu, gatox, dobey my network connection is not working what so ever.. I don't know what is going on but from the info I have is due to my ISP, I'll try to be here as much as possible, but I might be dropping onstantly
<gatox> mandel, ok...... if you are not around later, i'll send you an e-mail with the ff repo so you can check the progress later :D
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<gatox> mandel, i'm almost done with the main features
<alecu> gatox, just found your Christmas present: http://www.sideshowtoy.com/?page_id=4489&sku=255&ref=search&&255
 * gatox looking....
<gatox> alecu, amazinnggggggggggggg
 * mandel mirando por cotilla
<gatox> alecu, you don't have to give me that kind of ideas
<gatox> jejejee
<mandel> if the network allows it :(
<ralsina> mandel: could you handle RT #49210 early monday?
<mandel> ralsina, yes :)
<ralsina> Hey, pasé por la puerta de una fábrica de cylons el mes pasado y nadie me dijo nada! :-D
<gatox> ralsina, nooooo como no vas a avisar!!!! jejej
<ralsina> Kissimmee florida es adonde estaba el hotel que fui con la flia a disney!
 * gatox se returce de envidia y se va a programar uis copadas para sentirse mejor
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> gatox: este es mas accesible: http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=r2d2%20projector&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CEcQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DnJsaeFYPuOg&ei=E43GTsqgNoe9twexte36Cw&usg=AFQjCNHgag6xwTKQ2r8MXvIb5Gttib_2rw&sig2=oHI9pMkmWIwq5lzo65GDAQ
<ralsina> gatox: although I don't know how you feel about start wars
<gatox> ralsina, cool
<gatox> ralsina, alecu this is how i feel about star wars: http://www.diegosarmentero.com/2011/05/cordoba-anime-fest.html
<ralsina> gatox: so, you hate it and want people to ba ashamed of watching it? ;-)
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> ralsina, of course
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> ralsina, you get the point
<gatox> ralsina, it was like halloween, but for nerds
<ralsina> gatox: podria ser peor: http://imgur.com/gallery/UO1Xo
<gatox> ralsina, juazzzzzzzzzz
<ralsina> man, I have trouble staying in a single language
<gatox> ralsina, it's friday
<ralsina> Comment on that pic: "why are you using a dildo as a hat"
<ralsina> Maybe I should http://i.imgur.com/APssK.gif
<gatox> ralsina, what? which picture?
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<gatox> the one from alien
<dobey> lunch; bbiab
<gatox> jejjee
<ralsina> gatox: not yours. Yours would be "why you so horny?" followed by "that's what she said!"
<gatox> jejjejejejejeje
<mandel> more of:
<mandel> Y U SO HORNY!
<gatox> well..... i'm going to grab some lunch..... and then finish the drag&drop! // mandel
<mandel> gatox, ack
<ralsina> uploaded the final binary for the release.... I think I am going to call it a day, since I have been at it since 6 AM
<ralsina> I will be back later anyway
<mandel> ok, EOD for me
<mandel> ralsina, I will start early on monday to track de rt
<ralsina> mandel: cool, remember to send the XML file after the release is up ;-)
<dobey> rye, joshuahoover, duanedesign: i think bug #884959 also needs some verification work for the SRU
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884959 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "ActionQueue does not reset tempfile (affects: 1) (heat: 37)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884959
<dobey> phooey. fixing the options in u1trial is a bit more work than i was hoping for
<gatox> brb
<spacebug-> Hi there. I've been here before. I still have problems with ubuntuone and big files. I have a 200MB file that almost never get uploaded. u1sdtool says transfers is done but the file is never synced. It shows on the mobile phone but with zero size. I tried breaking the file in 20MB files and then it succeded. I have had this problem for a very long time
<dobey> spacebug-: what version of ubuntuone-client and python-ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<spacebug-> w8
<spacebug-> hum, where do I find them?
<dobey> run "apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client python-ubuntune-client" in a terminal, and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and paste the resulting url in channel
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/y6BXMRFW
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/85a2ch6m
<dobey> oh, sorry i typoed :-/
<dobey> spacebug-: it seems like perhaps you hare hitting bug #872924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 24) (dups: 3) (heat: 136)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<dobey> spacebug-: there is a fix in oneiric-proposed archive. if you could test that it solves your problem, that would be great
<spacebug-> yes I see that error in the logs
<spacebug-> upgrading libubuntuone..
<spacebug-> yay, seemed to work :)
<spacebug-> gonna try it one for a while. Be back if I get into problems. Tnx!
<spacebug-> still a little buggy but better now. The bandwidth setting does not really work either. Without it it breaks my other connections because it takes all bandwith. Setting it even to a high value makes the upload really slow. Like 4-5 KiB/s instead of about 1 MiB without bandwith limit.
<dobey> what is "a high value" exactly?
<gatox> ok..... EOD for me!!
<gatox> bye!! have a great weekend!
<spacebug-> dobey: well I tried everything from 2048 KiB to the max I can put as a value
<dobey> it shouldn't be that slow
<spacebug-> hum
<dobey> it seems to be setting the correct values at least
<spacebug-> dobey: http://pastebin.com/Vak2zRnx    this is with setting "Max upload speed: 700" and "Max download speed: 8192".
<beuno> there's a but for this
<beuno> facundobatista knows more
<spacebug-> hum ok
<beuno> there's something about the router being "too fast"
<beuno> and bw limiting being counter-productive
<spacebug-> running a speed test at the same time gives my download 87 Mbit/s and upload 8.64 Mbit/s. So not my internet connection speed.
<beuno> __lucio__, may also know
<spacebug-> oh I see
<beuno> can't find the bug right now
<spacebug-> ok
#ubuntuone 2011-11-19
<facundobatista> spacebug-, you have 8.64Mbit/s of upload and you say syncdaemon is taking it all?
<spacebug-> facundobatista: yes without setting limit
<facundobatista> spacebug-, I have a 10/1 Mbps connection, and syncdaemon, without BW restrictions, doesn't take it down
<spacebug-> I see my outgoing netspeed go up to 1 MiB/s (about 8 Mbit/s) and then msn/icq drops, facebook stalls, irc shows lag going up and then connecntion drop
<facundobatista> spacebug-, in any case, you put 700 for upload? that's too low
<spacebug-> just like when torrents going crazy in some torrents programs
<spacebug-> 700 KiB /s is about 7 Mbit/s right?
<facundobatista> mmm
<facundobatista> spacebug-, where are puting "700"?
<spacebug-> ubuntuone control panel, tab Devices, Limit file sync upload, Max upload speed
<spacebug-> and that is setting it in syncdeamon.conf to http://pastebin.com/XNzv3HMN
<facundobatista> spacebug-, ah, ok
<facundobatista> spacebug-, I thought we were talking about .conf values
<spacebug-> ah hehe ;)
<facundobatista> spacebug-, ok, bw throttling is not working very well... it tries to saturate and desaturate your bw, so, it may work... or not
<spacebug-> hum ok
<spacebug-> also, sometimes the deamon thinks my folder is synced, but the file does not show on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ . Restarting the deamon begins the upload again.
<duanedesign> spacebug-: that one should be fixed soon. Let me see if i can find you the bug
<duanedesign> bug #869920
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 4) (heat: 30)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869920
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to log into Ubuntu One from a desktop that was recently upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10. I'm getting a red message that says "An exception that represents an authentication error"...any suggestions?
<karni> Good morning!
 * karni sips morning coffee
<MoonMaker> Hi, does anyone knows if contact replication now works with nightly packages?
<MoonMaker> I'm getting since some weeks always this error: http://pastebin.com/dE0PhMUr
<dobey> MoonMaker: it would appear that something is wrong with your dbus session
<dobey> MoonMaker: are you on Ubuntu proper, or on Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Mint or something else?
<MoonMaker> so, what can i do? I reinstalled ubuntuone, desktopcouch and so on.
<MoonMaker> Ubuntu
<MoonMaker> 11.10
<dobey> MoonMaker: maybe try reinstalling ubuntu-sso-client?
<MoonMaker> hmm dobey, I did it with apt-get
<dobey> you did "apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-sso-client" ?
<MoonMaker> apt-get remove --purge .... I used and then reinstalled it. But I can test it agin
<MoonMaker> again
<dobey> MoonMaker: did you do that for ubuntu-sso-client, or for ubuntuone-client?
<MoonMaker> ahh ok, good hint ;-) could be
<dobey> the find_credentials that is failing, is for the sso dbus service which ubuntuone uses; i am not sure where that "(null)" is coming from though
<dobey> MoonMaker: also, do you have desktopcouch-ubuntuone installed? (i presume so, but to make sure)
<MoonMaker> hope it is not to long for this channel. After I removed it I installed again:
<MoonMaker> sudo apt-get install banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore desktopcouch desktopcouch-ubuntuone evolution-couchdb evolution-couchdb-backend marlin-plugin-ubuntuone python-ubuntuone thunderbird-couchdb ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome ubuntuone-couch ubuntuone-indicator
<MoonMaker> but u right sso-client was missing
<dobey> is that error gone now after you restart desktopcouch-service?
<MoonMaker> nope
<MoonMaker> so I purged it completly with all packages
<MoonMaker> now its installed again. One mom please
<MoonMaker> nope, the same http://pastebin.com/LfdAPXTK. Now I get one error more ;-) But its the same error msg
<dobey> oh, hrmm
<dobey> i am seeing that on my system too
<MoonMaker> at first I thought its the bad ubuntuone contact status. That it isnt working. But this is x months ago, so far I know
<dobey> MoonMaker: have you always been using nightlies?
 * dobey suspects this does not occur on 11.10 proper
<MoonMaker> hmm what do you mean exactly? iam using nightlies with 11.10 since 1 or 2 months
<dobey> how long has that error been showing up?
<MoonMaker> since that.  But I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-couch/+bug/878307
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878307 in ubuntuone-couch "u1oauthrequest using deprecated ubuntu_sso APIs (affects: 3) (heat: 13)" [High,Fix committed]
<MoonMaker> and thought that it could be this bug
<MoonMaker> and that it will be fixed
<dobey> that is the same bug, but different package
<dobey> also, odd that there is no branch linked to that
<MoonMaker> ahh ok. I thought that there are dependencies on u1o.. or so
<MoonMaker> k, so I should start a bug report?
<dobey> MoonMaker: no, i've marked that bug as affecting desktopcouch also
<MoonMaker> thanks dobey
#ubuntuone 2011-11-20
<Noah0504> I'm having an issue with a couple hundred songs showing up as Unkown Artists/Unknown Album in the Ubuntu One music app on Android.  They are MP3s and I cannot find anything wrong with the ID3 tags as they work in Banshee.
<dobey> Noah0504: probably best to submit that on https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<Noah0504> Okay, thanks!
<duanedesign> Noah0504: I got your support request.  I will run a Music Scan on  your musiv to see if it helps
<duanedesign> Noah0504: /3
<duanedesign> oops
<Pooky5> hi guys, is there any plane to make plugin for thunar filemanager?
<Pooky5> I see there is nice integration Ubuntu One with nautilus bat many people uses thunar as default manager .D
#ubuntuone 2012-11-12
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> mandel: you in the office this week ?
<beuno> czajkowski, we're sprinting, but not in the office
<czajkowski> beuno: ello
<czajkowski> beuno: I believe ye were about where I used to live last night, nandos next door is rather yummy!
<elopio> briancurtin: I found no more problems on my windows testing last week. And I don't have a windows machine here, but I can download the installer and set it up.
<briancurtin> elopio: i'll get the second review on my patch and then build an installer with it. i have my windows machine here (but in the hotel now) if you want to borrow it for a little bit one of these days
<elopio> briancurtin: that would be a lot easiear. A one hour loan of your machine should be enough.
<karni> Who's up for review? https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-music-java-library/v2-changes-and-playlists/+merge/133946
#ubuntuone 2012-11-13
<UICTamale> Hi everyone.  I think I've somehow permanently broken my ability to use ubuntu one on any of my computers
<UICTamale> I've tried making a new ubuntu account, apt-get remove --purge ubuntuone*, and even formatting completely to no avail.
<UICTamale> If anyone can help me 'reset everything I'd be very appreciative.. I miss ubuntu one when it was working just fine :(
<rye_> UICTamale: hi, what are the symptoms?
<UICTamale> rye_: It was just stuck on 'file syncronization in progress' - I e-mailed ubuntuone support and they had me do a few steps and thankfully it worked!
<UICTamale> thanks
#ubuntuone 2012-11-14
<devswap> hi all - just looking into the pricing for ubuntuone - dont you think its a little expensive when compared to its competitors
<joshuahoover> devswap: compared to the others that provide a free open source operating system?
<devswap> joshuahoover: no i was comparing to something like dropbox
<chaselivingston> devswap: i think that's what joshuahoover meant, we offer much more than just cloud storage and syncing
<devswap> chaselivingston: such as?
<chaselivingston> devswap: a free open source operating system, music streaming, etc...
<devswap> chaselivingston: oh i appreciate that but I was just looking at one offer against another ie the price of dropbox vs the price of ubuntuone
<jgdx> devswap: that would be comparing apples and oranges :)
<devswap> jgdx: you talking the extra features of ubuntuone?
<chaselivingston> devswap: comparing ubuntu one to dropbox
<jgdx> devswap: ubuntu one is not in the online storage business. Dropbox is.
<devswap> jgdx: doesnt offering a product put them in the business. Or are you saying that they dont really want the storage business and hence they are making to pay more to keep everything in one place?
<jgdx> devswap: I was basically quoting this discussion http://askubuntu.com/questions/33761/why-is-ubuntu-one-so-expensive#comment37703_33761
<devswap> jgdx: thanks - yes its as I thought - theyare considering that the convenience of having everything linked is worth the extra. However if like me you just need storage and are not using the ubuntu music store then its cheaper elsewhere
<jgdx> devswap: Once I just needed storage, but now I'm backing up my Ubuntu installation, streaming music and getting 5 gigs for free. :)
<dobey> there's a reason a car is more expensive than a bicycle.
<gnomefreak> is ubuntuone-installer important or can i remove it?
<dobey> gnomefreak: it doesn't exist in 12.10
<gnomefreak> dobey: im on 13.04 and it wants to remove it
<gnomefreak> ive been on 13.04 since repos opened and doing a normal dist-upgrade wants to remove it
<dobey> gnomefreak: it never existed in 13.04; i don't know how you would have upgraded to 13.04 and not have it removed, unless you chose to keep it around during the upgrade
<dobey> so yes, it should be removed
<gnomefreak> ok good thanks
<SamIAm>  I disconnected and purged Ubuntu One from my system, but my files and folders still display check marks or syncing symbols and I get notifications that files are being synced.
<karni> SamIAm: How did you purge it?
<karni> SamIAm: u1sdtool --quit
<SamIAm> sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone. I think that's the package I purged
<karni> SamIAm: You purged the software, but it was still running in memory
<karni> SamIAm: you can also log out / in
<SamIAm> Thanks :)
#ubuntuone 2012-11-15
<eexpress> hi, i installed ubuntuone-client-proxy. how make it work? need reboot?
<eexpress> the video in youtube is too small and too fast.
<eexpress> "SSL handshake failed'" when i launch ubuntuone-control-panel-qt. plz help
<eexpress> Chipaca: hi, i saw your post. about ubuntuone-client-proxy. how to make it works.
<czajkowski> beuno: http://t.co/vHJaXG6W  few of us are going here tonight at 8pm for drinks with the UK loco spread the word please
<xrlgf> Hi, in ubuntuone i can't delete 2 files in the root folder /, any idea ?
<dobey> xrlgf: what do you mean in / exactly?
<xrlgf> the root folder of ubuntu one
<dobey> in ~/Ubuntu One/?
<xrlgf> its like the file don't exist , but i can see them in the software, but no way to delete
<xrlgf> no, files are not on my pc
<dobey> then where are they?
<xrlgf> on the remote server
<dobey> you can delete them on the web site
<xrlgf> ok, it took a few minutes to show the change in the software
<xrlgf> shared links are now gone
<xrlgf> last question; is there a way to remove None in front of username ? it displays :  Welcome None MyUsername
<dobey> change your name on login.ubuntu.com
<xrlgf> already changed Name, and the None stays after update and logout and login
<dobey> i think
<dobey> otherwise, probably not right now
<xrlgf> it's a 2009 created account guess it will stay like this
#ubuntuone 2012-11-16
<karni> dang it. my heli does not work.
 * karni super sad
#ubuntuone 2012-11-17
<WeThePeople> how do i sync ubuntuone to my comp?
#ubuntuone 2013-11-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Origami Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-11-12
<aloiece> Hello everyone, I need some help, I accidentally deleted files from my hard drive, they were uploaded in u1 as well. Now, if I reconnect to u1, will it automatically delete the files on there as well?
<beowulf> aloiece: i believe so
<aloiece> hm!
<aloiece> they're multiple folders so donloading them files one by one yould be a pain. is there any chance of downloading the whole U1 folder at once?
<jgdx> aloiece, maybe this can help you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/172306/download-whole-folder-from-ubuntu-one
<beowulf> aloiece: there was a 'recover deleted files' option added, so there's that too
<aloiece> jgdx the fiels I'm talking about are all in the u1 folder, so they're synced automatically anyway
<aloiece> beowulf the deleted files option recovers aaaaall the deleted fiels though, doesn't it?
<aloiece> not only the ones in a particular folder
<beowulf> aloiece: yep
<jgdx> aloiece, then you could, if possible, have a new u1 client download the folders for you.
<aloiece> hm
<aloiece> *thinking*
<beowulf> aloiece: what jgdx said, in a vm or guest account, new u1 install, sync down all from u1 folder (and rest), copy files ?
<aloiece> yes, I understand, and simply sync with the u1 folder, I'm considering that option as it's probably the best
<aloiece> and I don't even need an additional u1 account, right?
<aloiece> ok I'll do that
<aloiece> thanks!
<aloiece> on I go!
<beowulf> aloiece: yep, same account
<cparrino> o
#ubuntuone 2013-11-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kindness Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-11-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy PlayStation 4 Release Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-11-17
<Crimson_Rogue> hello. I'm running ubuntu 13.10. I'm having an issue with ubuntu one. it's hanging on "Getting information, please wait..." are there any fixes/patches for this?
<Pando> hello. does anyone here know the ubuntuone storage protocol ? the one at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<Pando> I'm building a simple client to communicate with the u1 server, but I have trouble with using the protocol.
<Pando> I try to connect to fs-1.one.ubuntu.com on port 443 with ssl, on connection, the server sends me "3 ubuntu one storage server revision 68.\r\n", that's fine
<Pando> but whatever I send to it, it never responds. I'm using the protobuf that is in the repository
<Pando> even simple messages like a protocol's ping
<Pando> I find it strange. does the connection have to start with a specific message ?
<Pando> any help is appreciated :) also, I don't know if that's ok, but the samples' ping_client tries to connect to an amazon IP that is not reachable, so it doesn't work...
<dobey> Pando: i'm pretty sure you need to authenticate before doing anything else. i also wouldn't advise writing a client using ubuntuone-storage-protocol now. you should use the files REST API instead, depending on what you're trying to do exactly
<Pando> dobey < well, it's for a project where I *need* to have features the internal api provides, but not the rest api
<Pando> like range download, partial upload and notifications when changes are made
<Pando> I could use the ubuntuone already-made classes, but everything uses Twisted and I'd like to keep it lightweight, so I avoid having a twisted depandancy as much as possible
<Pando> why shouldn't we use the storage procotol ? is it going to change soon ?
<dobey> no, it's not going to change soon. but it's in maintenance mode, and the direction of ubuntu development is toward qt/qml/phone/tablet/converged stuff, so it doesn't really fit well within that realm as it is.
<dobey> any reason you wouldn't just use the existing ubuntuone-syncdaemon if you need all that?
<dobey> there is a dbus API for the syncdaemon
#ubuntuone 2014-11-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy World Orphans Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Origami Day! \o/
#ubuntuone 2014-11-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Architecture Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kindness Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Loosen Up, Lighten Up Day! :-D
 * Spads ✁☹ 
<JamesTait> OK, Spads, I give up. What is that?
<JamesTait> Looks like a face with a pair of scissors stuck in it.
<Spads> JamesTait: Best I could do within the BMP
<JamesTait> Spads, as in "Loosen up, lighen up, man." *stab* ?
<Spads> yep!
#ubuntuone 2018-11-15
<seingalt> hi everyone
<seingalt> i am trying create a autorun in linux ubuntu when a put a pendrive
<seingalt> in my pc
<seingalt> i create a rules in udev
<seingalt> but not work
<seingalt> i am try automate the task
<seingalt> for me
<seingalt> but not working
<seingalt> have anyway to do it
<seingalt> or not
<seingalt> it is not for evil purpose it is for me
<seingalt> i have a program that execute music and what i want is when i put the pen drive  script to run and copy music to directory of the program
